# bald and fearing the future



## worriedwithfear

I started losing my hair as early as 26, however the hair loss was mainly on the crown and hardly visible at the front. For the next 8 years or so, it started falling out fast. Now at almost 34, I am totally bald and I still go through those same phases of feeling ok with it to spending the day wishing I could have hair.

Anyway, my main concern with all this is probably the most common for a single guy - how it impacts on dating and attracting women. I've had a fair few relationships in my life but still no luck in finding that one person. I think I used to be a great looking guy when I had hair and even with a buzzcut 3/4 years ago where I still had a little hair. Now, as a totally bald guy, I've lost some confidence. What does help is that I'm 6"2, dark skinned (dark brown) and have the exact right head shape for the bald look. Even then, I don't think it's enough and I would give anything to have at least some hair again so that I could have my buzz cut again. 

As I'm still searching and looking for love, I'm getting the impression that baldness is an issue for women. I've heard the usual "it's confidence that they find attractive etc." "women are more interested in other qualities" This of course may well be true to varying degrees but what kind of women do you see the bald guys with? We are all judged initially outwardly on the way we look. So if baldness is already something that turns most women off, then these bald guys never have a chance to prove that confidence and show off their personality, BECAUSE THEY ARE REJECTED AT THE FIRST STAGE. Looks aren't everything but obviously they matter. 

Women never say what they really mean, so they may say baldness is not an issue but then you have to look at the reality. Look at the men they end up dating and marrying. How many bald guys do you honestly see with hot chicks? It's rare. 

On dating websites too, I don't have much luck as I had before. I find I'm not attracting the women that I want. The women that do seem to be attracted to me are the ones that I don't find attractive.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist

Looking for love and "hot chicks"? with women who never say what they mean? 

I don't see bald as the problem stone on your path... love yourself more and not look for it, without it.


----------



## MrsHolland

So it is OK for you to find some women unattractive but not OK for some women to find you unattractive?

I don't think baldness is your problem.


----------



## worriedwithfear

MrsHolland said:


> So it is OK for you to find some women unattractive but not OK for some women to find you unattractive?
> 
> I don't think baldness is your problem.


Where do I say that it's not ok for some women to find me unattractive? Of course there will be. Infact that's my point in regard to the baldness - as I have lost my hair I feel that even more so now, there are less attractive women that seem interested as they will naturally gravitate to men with hair. 
I was just saying the facts - I can't seem to find a mutual attraction online at the moment.


----------



## cc48kel

I understand what your saying and believe it or not, women have the same problem. Many women have baldness or super thin hair. Hair is important to some. Years ago my cousin took steroids in HS and went completely bald. He is now married. My nephew was in his 20's and he decided to get a hair transplant for his thinning hair. I try to eat healthy and use a hair mask with oils to try to keep new growth coming in. I was talking with a guy in his late 40's and he was 'trying' new things to get his hair growth moving along-- certain oils and taking supplements. But the main thing is to love and be kind to yourself knowing one day you will meet someone very special.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist

cc48kel said:


> But the main thing is to love and be kind to yourself knowing one day you will meet someone very special.


+1

Remember, very special to you may mean changing your eyes (and heart) as often the scenery remains the same.

Amazing what new eyes can see...


----------



## worriedwithfear

cc48kel said:


> I understand what your saying and believe it or not, women have the same problem. Many women have baldness or super thin hair. Hair is important to some. Years ago my cousin took steroids in HS and went completely bald. He is now married. My nephew was in his 20's and he decided to get a hair transplant for his thinning hair. I try to eat healthy and use a hair mask with oils to try to keep new growth coming in. I was talking with a guy in his late 40's and he was 'trying' new things to get his hair growth moving along-- certain oils and taking supplements. But the main thing is to love and be kind to yourself knowing one day you will meet someone very special.


Total baldness in women is very rare, does happen though but it's just not that common. Thinning hair though is more common and worsens with age. In general though, this does not impact women the same way it does for men. For men losing their hair can be a traumatic experience. I'm sure your nephew went through this phase, certainly, as these transplants aren't cheap! 

All these other natural medications/foods/oils etc. might protect your hair but it isn't going to miraculously give birth to new hair follicles! There is no natural cure to baldness. I mean if there was, I think it would be pretty big news! 
The transplants are the only way to go to get the hair back.


----------



## Kwolfsbauer

worriedwithfear said:


> I started losing my hair as early as 26, however the hair loss was mainly on the crown and hardly visible at the front. For the next 8 years or so, it started falling out fast. Now at almost 34, I am totally bald and I still go through those same phases of feeling ok with it to spending the day wishing I could have hair.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, my main concern with all this is probably the most common for a single guy - how it impacts on dating and attracting women. I've had a fair few relationships in my life but still no luck in finding that one person. I think I used to be a great looking guy when I had hair and even with a buzzcut 3/4 years ago where I still had a little hair. Now, as a totally bald guy, I've lost some confidence. What does help is that I'm 6"2, dark skinned (dark brown) and have the exact right head shape for the bald look. Even then, I don't think it's enough and I would give anything to have at least some hair again so that I could have my buzz cut again.
> 
> 
> 
> As I'm still searching and looking for love, I'm getting the impression that baldness is an issue for women. I've heard the usual "it's confidence that they find attractive etc." "women are more interested in other qualities" This of course may well be true to varying degrees but what kind of women do you see the bald guys with? We are all judged initially outwardly on the way we look. So if baldness is already something that turns most women off, then these bald guys never have a chance to prove that confidence and show off their personality, BECAUSE THEY ARE REJECTED AT THE FIRST STAGE. Looks aren't everything but obviously they matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Women never say what they really mean, so they may say baldness is not an issue but then you have to look at the reality. Look at the men they end up dating and marrying. How many bald guys do you honestly see with hot chicks? It's rare.
> 
> 
> 
> On dating websites too, I don't have much luck as I had before. I find I'm not attracting the women that I want. The women that do seem to be attracted to me are the ones that I don't find attractive.




There are women out there that find baldness very attractive. As I've gotten older I found that I liked a man without hair. My fiance is losing his hair, so he shaves it off. Every once in a while he'll grow it out and I always tell him I prefer when it's shaved. He's much sexier and attractive to me without hair.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NextTimeAround

Ive been seeing 20 something men who choose, I guess, to be bald. Why don't you shave it all off and act like this your choice?


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy

I personally am not attracted to bald men. 
I don't see anything wrong with that, many men aren't attracted to me for one reason or another. 

I wouldn't want anyone who wasn't attracted to me. 

Stop looking on the other side of the fence, looking at women other men can get. Wanting a hot woman just for the sake of a hot woman is a recipe for trouble anyway. 

What are you finding unattractive about the women you can get?


----------



## Livvie

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> I personally am not attracted to bald men.
> I don't see anything wrong with that, many men aren't attracted to me for one reason or another.
> 
> I wouldn't want anyone who wasn't attracted to me.
> 
> Stop looking on the other side of the fence, looking at women other men can get. Wanting a hot woman just for the sake of a hot woman is a recipe for trouble anyway.
> 
> What are you finding unattractive about the women you can get?


Yes, this. I'm not very attracted to bald men. But guess what... there are tons of men who aren't attracted to some of my physical characteristics, either.

I second the question... what are you finding unattractive about the women who ARE attracted to you?


----------



## Ynot

I don't really have any suggestions for the OP other than to say stop fretting about that which you can not control. If you are 34 and haven't found had any really great LTRs I would think your issues are more than going bald. 
OTOH I used to joke (still do) when I get my hair cut that I can't wait until it all falls out. I figured between shampoo and hair cuts I would save a couple of hundred dollars a year and free up hours of additional time to have some real fun with.
Embrace your baldness! It is who you are!


----------



## worriedwithfear

Livvie said:


> Yes, this. I'm not very attracted to bald men. But guess what... there are tons of men who aren't attracted to some of my physical characteristics, either.
> 
> I second the question... what are you finding unattractive about the women who ARE attracted to you?



What I'm finding unattractive about the woman that are attracted to me? Well, just purely a lack of physical attraction, that's it, in exactly the same way you don't find bald guys attractive. I assumed that was obvious. 

Also the messages and attention I get online are largely from black women who I'm not all that attracted to.


----------



## worriedwithfear

Ynot said:


> I don't really have any suggestions for the OP other than to say stop fretting about that which you can not control. If you are 34 and haven't found had any really great LTRs I would think your issues are more than going bald.
> OTOH I used to joke (still do) when I get my hair cut that I can't wait until it all falls out. I figured between shampoo and hair cuts I would save a couple of hundred dollars a year and free up hours of additional time to have some real fun with.
> Embrace your baldness! It is who you are!


When I said I am totally bald what I mean is that I already shave it all off. I shave every 2 days. It's been this way for the past few years. 

I have had some relationships and dated alot. My last relationship was around 3/4 months (2 years ago now) and the one before was around a year (2012). Both horrific women who essentially treated me like garbage and exploited my patience and tolerance. So many examples that I could write another thread about it. I think my issue is being a decent, caring, patient man who wants to always see the good in other people and treat others like I want to be treated. I have tried to exercise this my whole life but sadly I end up meeting women who aren't on the same page. The first was the worst and would blame me for things that I had nothing to do with - she'd bang her head on the wall and shout at me, someone would brush against her by accident on the street and blame me for it, she would ask me why I was looking around at people in church, checked my facebook and emails and bashed me for talking to other people about her behaviour and on top of all of that she was leading on a male friend spending days and nights together whilst supposedly being in a relationship with me. The second woman who was with for a short time, I really did like but looking back on that I'm glad that didn't work out. She would judge me for not squeezing my tea bag, claiming I was liar because I had mixed up timings for a concert, bash me for checking my phone for 5 seconds at dinner etc. She told me I was an amazing guy and been a real gentleman and then 5 days later broke up with me and said we're not right for each other. Oh and the first gf I ever had made fun of the fact that I was skinny and called me all sorts of names. 

Of course I have met other women who have been decent, genuine human beings and I believe myself to be unlucky in ending up with women who have mistreated me. I did have another gf for about a year as well who wasn't anything like the last two and was actually decent but things just didn't work out. It just fizzled and I was upset about it but I couldn't force it. 

So there you go. Yeah I think my issue is that I keep meeting women who are frankly horrible. I deserve better than this. I'm sure there is someone out there who appreciates the person I am and will accept my baldness and my heart but you can probably realise that with the experiences I've had makes it difficult for me to keep being positive and hopeful for the future.


----------



## Livvie

It sounds like the problem isn't that you MEET women who are horrible, it's that you continued to date them once you realized that were horrible.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy

I had ended up with many abusive, mean, addict men. I kept wondering when I'd just find a decent man who wanted me. 

I realized that I had to change. Something in me was picking these men. Making me miss red flags. It wasn't that I was too nice, I was to deal with these men, but the right ones will enjoy that part of who I am. 
I worked on myself, my standards and got extremely picky. I love being on my own. Anyone who was going to join me had to make it even better. 

Confidence can be seen and known with first impressions. Don't show confidence to get a woman. Love who you are and your life as it is and people are drawn to it

Figure out what it is that makes you end up with these type of women. What red flags are you missing? What do you do for yourself that attracts quality women? *and no, I don't just mean hot. Quality*


----------



## worriedwithfear

Livvie said:


> It sounds like the problem isn't that you MEET women who are horrible, it's that you continued to date them once you realized that were horrible.


I did eventually walk away but they were not behaving like this constantly on a daily basis. It was on and off and there were times and days which were fine and enjoyable which I suppose made me believe that there was hope and a future. I suppose also I just thought somehow they could change and come round. I don't get the opportunity be in many relationships so I wanted to give it the best shot and do my very best to make it work. 
However, yes I acknowledge that it's a confidence issue too perhaps in not standing up for myself when I was clearly being mistreated. I think I am too tolerant and forgiving. That said, I do think bad luck has a part to play. As I said I've met some women who weren't like this and treated me well like they should. It's just I happened that on a few instances I ended up with a few women who were hell bent on playing mind games, throwing these s**t tests and manipulating me. 

It's interesting though this issue because I think there is an obvious double standard. No-one hardly questions why a woman doesn't simply leave a man who is abusing them. We see many marriages and relationships where the woman is being abused or mistreated etc. and yet she doesn't leave. Obviously there can be complications like children but not always. When a man is on the receiving end, he's just expected to man up and resolve the problem.


----------



## southbound

I think I see what the op is saying. I think society has always given a bald guy a bad rap. Even though it has eased up some in the last several years with several male celebrities being bald. I believe most people realize that not everyone is attracted to them for various reasons, but if they go bald, they feel like that now 95 percent of the female population is not attracted to them just because they are bald. I think the op and any other bald guy is just looking for a little encouragement that it's not true.


----------



## MattMatt

worriedwithfear said:


> I started losing my hair as early as 26, however the hair loss was mainly on the crown and hardly visible at the front. For the next 8 years or so, it started falling out fast. Now at almost 34, I am totally bald and I still go through those same phases of feeling ok with it to spending the day wishing I could have hair.
> 
> Anyway, my main concern with all this is probably the most common for a single guy - how it impacts on dating and attracting women. I've had a fair few relationships in my life but still no luck in finding that one person. I think I used to be a great looking guy when I had hair and even with a buzzcut 3/4 years ago where I still had a little hair. Now, as a totally bald guy, I've lost some confidence. What does help is that I'm 6"2, dark skinned (dark brown) and have the exact right head shape for the bald look. Even then, I don't think it's enough and I would give anything to have at least some hair again so that I could have my buzz cut again.
> 
> As I'm still searching and looking for love, I'm getting the impression that baldness is an issue for women. I've heard the usual "it's confidence that they find attractive etc." "women are more interested in other qualities" This of course may well be true to varying degrees but what kind of women do you see the bald guys with? We are all judged initially outwardly on the way we look. So if baldness is already something that turns most women off, then these bald guys never have a chance to prove that confidence and show off their personality, BECAUSE THEY ARE REJECTED AT THE FIRST STAGE. Looks aren't everything but obviously they matter.
> 
> Women never say what they really mean, so they may say baldness is not an issue but then you have to look at the reality. Look at the men they end up dating and marrying. How many bald guys do you honestly see with hot chicks? It's rare.
> 
> On dating websites too, I don't have much luck as I had before. I find I'm not attracting the women that I want. The women that do seem to be attracted to me are the ones that I don't find attractive.


Me! I'm balding and I am often seen with a hot chick! (My wife!)

This is the bald look:-


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy

Believe me there are a lot of people questioning why she's not leaving too. I got nothing but hell when I wasn't leaving and then when I tried and then after I left. 

As for encouragement, well there are obviously women who are attracted to bald men. 

I'm a size 10. I'm too big for the men who like thin and too small for the men who like BBW. But I don't look at the men the other women can get. I only look at the men who want me. 

Our perception determines our reality. 

If I were to just be sad that "all the hot men end up with thin women" all I would notice is hot men with thin women. Instead I focus on just me and what I can do to find a quality man who is attracted to me.


----------



## john117

Appearance is gestalt, more than the sum of the parts. I have taken measures to keep my hair (Propecia) for a decade now. But with my build I would not look as "good" otherwise. I prefer the academic or Frank Zappa look of relatively wilder longer hair. If I were taller or better built (thinner ) or had the executive look I would look silly with Einstein hair...


----------



## ThaMatrix

Women have always found me attractive with or without hair, and I have an incredible wife who in my opinion is really really hot. Some women find bald guys attractive.


----------



## worriedwithfear

> I believe most people realize that not everyone is attracted to them for various reasons, but if they go bald, they feel like that now 95 percent of the female population is not attracted to them just because they are bald.


Yeah I think that's it. In my worst moments I feel who is going to find me attractive especially when it comes to online. Studies have been done that prove that women are less likely to make contact with men who have no hair. As for tinder and all these other apps, I have very few matches.


----------



## worriedwithfear

ThaMatrix said:


> I lost my hair in my early twenties like every other man in my family and have been shaving it daily ever since. Women have always found me attractive with or without hair, and I have an incredible wife who in my opinion is really really hot. Being bald is fine man. If women dont find you attractive theres a bigger issue. Some women find bald guys attractive.


That's good and that should give me hope. There are other issues in my situation that may well be an issue when it comes to attracting the right woman but I also think bad luck has a part to play in it. I believe I have plenty to offer and would make a great partner but I'm just not meeting the right person. It could also be the case that I'm just not doing enough to meet more women. The more people you meet afterall the more likely you are to meet someone you find that connection with.


----------



## AVR1962

Can you sport bald? I have seen many bald men who are very good looking! Shave the head, get the whiskers going, hit the gym and start turning heads!!!


----------



## ThaMatrix

worriedwithfear said:


> That's good and that should give me hope. There are other issues in my situation that may well be an issue when it comes to attracting the right woman but I also think bad luck has a part to play in it. I believe I have plenty to offer and would make a great partner but I'm just not meeting the right person. It could also be the case that I'm just not doing enough to meet more women. The more people you meet afterall the more likely you are to meet someone you find that connection with.


Yes have hope and lots of it. That was my point.


----------



## cc48kel

Tinder??? My niece is on that site--- I would not like that cause it's just based on pictures!!!! Why not try another dating site where there doesn't have to be pictures but let your profile stand out by your personality and your responses too. I agree confidence and personality are sexy!! These dating sites shouldn't be just about the picture. You mentioned that your not doing enough to meet women-- take a dog to the dog park, start going to the gym, take a cooking class, volunteer at your local fest, take a vacation with a bunch of singles (meetup.com), just be out and about. 

BTW- my spouse was cute with hair and now in his late 40's he's bald and still looks good! It's his negative personality and his ****ty attitude that makes him an ass!


----------



## Ynot

worriedwithfear said:


> When I said I am totally bald what I mean is that I already shave it all off. I shave every 2 days. It's been this way for the past few years.
> 
> I have had some relationships and dated alot. My last relationship was around 3/4 months (2 years ago now) and the one before was around a year (2012). Both horrific women who essentially treated me like garbage and exploited my patience and tolerance. So many examples that I could write another thread about it. I think my issue is being a decent, caring, patient man who wants to always see the good in other people and treat others like I want to be treated. I have tried to exercise this my whole life but sadly I end up meeting women who aren't on the same page. The first was the worst and would blame me for things that I had nothing to do with - she'd bang her head on the wall and shout at me, someone would brush against her by accident on the street and blame me for it, she would ask me why I was looking around at people in church, checked my facebook and emails and bashed me for talking to other people about her behaviour and on top of all of that she was leading on a male friend spending days and nights together whilst supposedly being in a relationship with me. The second woman who was with for a short time, I really did like but looking back on that I'm glad that didn't work out. She would judge me for not squeezing my tea bag, claiming I was liar because I had mixed up timings for a concert, bash me for checking my phone for 5 seconds at dinner etc. She told me I was an amazing guy and been a real gentleman and then 5 days later broke up with me and said we're not right for each other. Oh and the first gf I ever had made fun of the fact that I was skinny and called me all sorts of names.
> 
> Of course I have met other women who have been decent, genuine human beings and I believe myself to be unlucky in ending up with women who have mistreated me. I did have another gf for about a year as well who wasn't anything like the last two and was actually decent but things just didn't work out. It just fizzled and I was upset about it but I couldn't force it.
> 
> So there you go. Yeah I think my issue is that I keep meeting women who are frankly horrible. I deserve better than this. I'm sure there is someone out there who appreciates the person I am and will accept my baldness and my heart but you can probably realise that with the experiences I've had makes it difficult for me to keep being positive and hopeful for the future.


OP, I am not trying to put you down. You sound like a nice guy, too nice. I think that your problem is that you a Nice Guy. You aren't unlucky, you just keep making the same mistakes over and over again. Go read No More Mister Nice Guy, maybe it won't apply to you, but from what you posted it sounds like it might. Your problem doesn't have anything to do with going bald, it is about being a Nice Guy seeking validation from the outside. 
As I said embrace your baldness, it is who you are. And as some others have posted there are plenty of bald dudes that have no problem with women - Vin Diesel, Bruce Willis, Patrick Stewart, Sean Connery, Telly Savalas bacjk in the day.


----------



## LADoll

worriedwithfear said:


> I started losing my hair as early as 26, however the hair loss was mainly on the crown and hardly visible at the front. For the next 8 years or so, it started falling out fast. Now at almost 34, I am totally bald and I still go through those same phases of feeling ok with it to spending the day wishing I could have hair.
> 
> Anyway, my main concern with all this is probably the most common for a single guy - how it impacts on dating and attracting women. I've had a fair few relationships in my life but still no luck in finding that one person. I think I used to be a great looking guy when I had hair and even with a buzzcut 3/4 years ago where I still had a little hair. Now, as a totally bald guy, I've lost some confidence. What does help is that I'm 6"2, dark skinned (dark brown) and have the exact right head shape for the bald look. Even then, I don't think it's enough and I would give anything to have at least some hair again so that I could have my buzz cut again.
> 
> As I'm still searching and looking for love, I'm getting the impression that baldness is an issue for women. I've heard the usual "it's confidence that they find attractive etc." "women are more interested in other qualities" This of course may well be true to varying degrees but what kind of women do you see the bald guys with? We are all judged initially outwardly on the way we look. So if baldness is already something that turns most women off, then these bald guys never have a chance to prove that confidence and show off their personality, BECAUSE THEY ARE REJECTED AT THE FIRST STAGE. Looks aren't everything but obviously they matter.
> 
> Women never say what they really mean, so they may say baldness is not an issue but then you have to look at the reality. Look at the men they end up dating and marrying. How many bald guys do you honestly see with hot chicks? It's rare.
> 
> *On dating websites too, I don't have much luck as I had before. I find I'm not attracting the women that I want. The women that do seem to be attracted to me are the ones that I don't find attractive*.


Beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy

Bald does not = begger 

And everyone should be choosers. 

I know full well I'm not attractive to all men. I'm still gonna be extremely choosy about who I pick. 

That's how I ended up with a bf who is both handsome and amazing and extremely compatible with me and wants me as much as I want him. 

There was a time my self esteem was so low and I thought I was unattractive and no one would want me. 
I ended up with users and abusers. 

Now that I know I'm awesome and worthy of someone great, I end up with someone awesome.


----------



## MrsHolland

It is fairly well known that the baldies have a tendency to have higher testosterone, there is a whole sub section of women that specifically seek out bald men. Your problem OP is partly your age group, trust me though as you get older you will be in higher demand as long as you are a great lover and decent person.


----------



## LADoll

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> Bald does not = begger
> 
> And everyone should be choosers.
> 
> I know full well I'm not attractive to all men. I'm still gonna be extremely choosy about who I pick.
> 
> That's how I ended up with a bf who is both handsome and amazing and extremely compatible with me and wants me as much as I want him.
> 
> There was a time my self esteem was so low and I thought I was unattractive and no one would want me.
> I ended up with users and abusers.
> 
> Now that I know I'm awesome and worthy of someone great, I end up with someone awesome.


Yes some bald men can very attractive but the way that he describes himself is not very appealing. And then he seems to feel that beautiful women owe him a shot. He is trying to convince women who are not attracted to him to be interested but he also said that there is a group of women who are interested in him that he won't give a shot. That sounds like a lose-lose.


----------



## aine

worriedwithfear said:


> I started losing my hair as early as 26, however the hair loss was mainly on the crown and hardly visible at the front. For the next 8 years or so, it started falling out fast. Now at almost 34, I am totally bald and I still go through those same phases of feeling ok with it to spending the day wishing I could have hair.
> 
> Anyway, my main concern with all this is probably the most common for a single guy - how it impacts on dating and attracting women. I've had a fair few relationships in my life but still no luck in finding that one person. I think I used to be a great looking guy when I had hair and even with a buzzcut 3/4 years ago where I still had a little hair. Now, as a totally bald guy, I've lost some confidence. What does help is that I'm 6"2, dark skinned (dark brown) and have the exact right head shape for the bald look. Even then, I don't think it's enough and I would give anything to have at least some hair again so that I could have my buzz cut again.
> 
> As I'm still searching and looking for love, I'm getting the impression that baldness is an issue for women. I've heard the usual "it's confidence that they find attractive etc." "women are more interested in other qualities" This of course may well be true to varying degrees but what kind of women do you see the bald guys with? We are all judged initially outwardly on the way we look. So if baldness is already something that turns most women off, then these bald guys never have a chance to prove that confidence and show off their personality, BECAUSE THEY ARE REJECTED AT THE FIRST STAGE. Looks aren't everything but obviously they matter.
> 
> Women never say what they really mean, so they may say baldness is not an issue but then you have to look at the reality. Look at the men they end up dating and marrying. How many bald guys do you honestly see with hot chicks? It's rare.
> 
> On dating websites too, I don't have much luck as I had before. I find I'm not attracting the women that I want. The women that do seem to be attracted to me are the ones that I don't find attractive.


If you are completely bald, it is not a problem. Cut off whatever bits you have left, its better clean shaven. My H started losing hair in early 30s, if he grew his hair now he would have a receding hairline and a huge bald patch at the back of his head. He just shaves his head, he does have a nice shaped skull and looks very sexy a bit like van diesal look. Many men in their 40s and 50s are doing this I notice.If you have dark skin you will look even sexier, trust me.


----------



## LADoll

MrsHolland said:


> It is fairly well known that the baldies have a tendency to have higher testosterone, there is a whole sub section of women that specifically seek out bald men. Your problem OP is partly your age group, trust me though as you get older you will be in higher demand as long as you are a great lover and decent person.


Unless he is in the NBA, a tech mogul or a high price-high powered litigator, most 20 & 30 somethings do not want to date a 30 something bald guy.


----------



## MrsHolland

LADoll said:


> Unless he is in the NBA, a tech mogul or a high price-high powered litigator, most 20 & 30 somethings do not want to date a 30 something bald guy.


um, yep. That is why I said it is his age that is the problem, not the baldness.


----------



## GuyInColorado

I'm 5'10 and would give up my full head of hair to be 6'2! Lol. 

Hit the gym and get huge. Get a few tats. You'll be just fine.


----------



## SunCMars

MrsHolland said:


> *So it is OK for you to find some women unattractive but not OK for some women to find you unattractive?
> *
> I don't think baldness is your problem.


Hey!

I agree with this.

The knife cuts both ways.

Let's not talk about bald women!:surprise::surprise:
.................................................................................................

We are what we are. Make up for your baldness with your other good qualities. Being pleasant, good grooming, good dress, good manners, being fit, etc.
I suspect that these dating sites are not your best option for getting "selected". Don't you hate that word and its meaning?

Meeting women casually [face to face] is likely a better option for you. Go where there are women and talk and interact with them. 

Last time I looked they are everywhere. Some are friendly some are not. Be friendly but in an offhand manner. Your size and height will attract some women and scare others. 

Oh, why would you want to date a women who has negative feelings about baldness. Most can get past this. 

Oh, and no man can 'get em all'. 

Just Sayin'


----------



## LADoll

GuyInColorado said:


> I'm 5'10 and would give up my full head of hair to be 6'2! Lol.
> 
> Hit the gym and get huge. Get a few tats. You'll be just fine.


Nope, nope and nope. 

A tall, huge, tatted up meathead sounds even more unattractive.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy

Nothing wrong with 5'10. Really short guys (5'6 and under) probably have a lot more trouble. 

I know I met someone who said he was 5'7 and he was shorter than me at 5'4. Did he think I wouldn't notice? I don't care that much about height but don't lie about it.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy

Oh and I looooove tats, big guys that look a little scary. 

Hate gym guys though. 6 pack abs and the preppy, jock look turn me right off. 

See, someone for everyone.


----------



## MrsHolland

I only like tats on men in porn, bands or aftershave posters. IRL I prefer no tats.

Give me tall, bald, no tats and a sex god and life is beautiful.


----------



## Satya

I've personally been attracted to bald men and men with full hair pretty equally.

The top of their head doesn't speak to their smile, personality, or spirit. I've known plenty of confident, bald men. A younger colleague was going bald early (mid 20s)and he was really worried it would affect his relationships. I told him no way unless he let's it. We don't talk often (he moved jobs) but I know he's been in a committed relationship for several years now. And he's an upstanding person in and out. 

I agree with others... Maybe you need to work on your picker.


----------



## worriedwithfear

LADoll said:


> Unless he is in the NBA, a tech mogul or a high price-high powered litigator, most 20 & 30 somethings do not want to date a 30 something bald guy.


So there you go people, this is what I'm talking about. LA Doll is a prime example of a woman who despises bald men and says we have no chance and that women in their 20/30s are turned off by baldness. This was my initial point. 
And Ms Holland too you say my age group is a problem, so effectively you're telling me I should just be single for the next 10 years because women in my age group won't find me attractive (apart from some small sub section).


----------



## MrsHolland

worriedwithfear said:


> So there you go people, this is what I'm talking about. LA Doll is a prime example of a woman who despises bald men and says we have no chance and that women in their 20/30s are turned off by baldness. This was my initial point.
> And Ms Holland too you say my age group is a problem, so effectively you're telling me I should just be single for the next 10 years because women in my age group won't find me attractive (apart from some small sub section).


no I was actually trying to be encouraging and say that your future will be bright as long as you have the other desirable traits eg good person. 

As for the here and now I am getting the feeling you have a very self defeatest attitude and that will always be more of a problem than baldness.


----------



## Satya

worriedwithfear said:


> So there you go people, this is what I'm talking about. LA Doll is a prime example of a woman who despises bald men and says we have no chance and that women in their 20/30s are turned off by baldness. This was my initial point.
> And Ms Holland too you say my age group is a problem, so effectively you're telling me I should just be single for the next 10 years because women in my age group won't find me attractive (apart from some small sub section).


She is but one example. I cited another.

Your biggest challenge in this matter is YOU. Not your baldness or age. None of us can affect your attitude. Only you can do that.


----------



## john117

worriedwithfear said:


> So there you go people, this is what I'm talking about. LA Doll is a prime example of a woman who despises bald men and says we have no chance and that women in their 20/30s are turned off by baldness. This was my initial point.
> And Ms Holland too you say my age group is a problem, so effectively you're telling me I should just be single for the next 10 years because women in my age group won't find me attractive (apart from some small sub section).


Empathy is in short supply these days..


----------



## Ynot

worriedwithfear said:


> So there you go people, this is what I'm talking about. LA Doll is a prime example of a woman who despises bald men and says we have no chance and that women in their 20/30s are turned off by baldness. This was my initial point.
> And Ms Holland too you say my age group is a problem, so effectively you're telling me I should just be single for the next 10 years because women in my age group won't find me attractive (apart from some small sub section).


Damn dude, read all of the responses not just the ones that confirm your bias. In the last ten posts alone, there are probably ten different opinions. Women who like bald, tall, tatted lunks. Women who hate the same but prefer a nice smile. Women who like tall, women who like shorter. Women who like dark skin, women who prefer light. My point is that you need to stop looking at the world thru the lens of scarcity, which tends to focus on the limited and start viewing the world thru the prism of abundance. Abundance means that you have unlimited possibilities to be anything you want and to have anything you want.
It doesn't matter if SOME women find baldness a turn off. Because some women find it appealing. The same with anything else, but the fact is that there is not a limited number, there is a multitude out there. 
As some one else said, beggars can't be choosy - OLD is really just another form of begging. Especially sites like Tinder. Rather than taking action to solve your problem, it is easier to just broadcast you are available and see what comes a calling. 
Read NMMNG, start taking control of your life and stop living in fear.


----------



## Personal

worriedwithfear said:


> So there you go people, this is what I'm talking about. LA Doll is a prime example of a woman who despises bald men and says we have no chance and that women in their 20/30s are turned off by baldness. This was my initial point.
> And Ms Holland too you say my age group is a problem, so effectively you're telling me I should just be single for the next 10 years because women in my age group won't find me attractive (apart from some small sub section).


One of my long time female friends even when in her twenties, has always preferred bald men over men who aren't bald.

That said my wife says she doesn't find bald men attractive and has dropped one boyfriend in her twenties because he started balding, which she found off putting.

I think you should just get on with dating whoever and stop fretting about your hair or lack of it.


----------



## CharlieParker

I'm pushing 50, I find the lack of hair on my head is less of an issue than the abundant (if not trimmed) hair growing where there never was any when younger.


----------



## SunCMars

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> Nothing wrong with 5'10. Really short guys (5'6 and under) probably have a lot more trouble.
> 
> I know I met someone who said he was 5'7 and he was shorter than me at 5'4. Did he think I wouldn't notice? I don't care that much about height but don't lie about it.


His pride and insecurities pushed up his heightened sense of fear of rejection.

Some of the best looking people are short. Often seems to go hand in hand.

I see implanted thigh bones a-comin! Oh, then arms would need lengthening.

Luckily, there are plenty of short ladies out there.

Just don't be late and a dollar short.

Just Sayin'


----------



## Blondilocks

As others have stated, being bald isn't your problem. My brother had the same hair-loss pattern and it didn't slow him down. Put a song in your heart, a twinkle in your eyes and a smile on your lips and you'll be beating the girls off.

Get off the dating sites and find a hobby.


----------



## LADoll

worriedwithfear said:


> So there you go people, this is what I'm talking about. LA Doll is a prime example of a woman who despises bald men and says we have no chance and that women in their 20/30s are turned off by baldness. This was my initial point.
> And Ms Holland too you say my age group is a problem, so effectively you're telling me I should just be single for the next 10 years because women in my age group won't find me attractive (apart from some small sub section).


I never said that I despise you or bald men. I said that the majority of attractive women in our age group do not find bald men attractive. I did not say all. Guys in your situation need to have other compensating factors such as a great personality and a huge circle of fun friends, a great house, a boat, a great job, great connections, etc.

And you really are being hypocritical by asking certain women to not exclude you from our dating pool while you are being exclusionary yourself. Its like a fat guy saying he doesn't like fat women but getting mad when slim women don't want him.


----------



## worriedwithfear

> Guys in your situation need to have other compensating factors such as a great personality and a huge circle of fun friends, a great house, a boat, a great job, great connections, etc.


Wow, not expecting much then! More sexist double standards. Then again your name is LA Doll! 



> And you really are being hypocritical by asking certain women to not exclude you from our dating pool while you are being exclusionary yourself. Its like a fat guy saying he doesn't like fat women but getting mad when slim women don't want him.


Are you joking!? So basically you're saying I should have zero standards and just end up being with any woman that shows interest in me! So only women are allowed to be choosy and picky and have standards?

I NEVER said that I expect certain women to like me, infact, the opposite, I feel that because I'm bald those women aren't likely to show interest in me, which you yourself say is the case! I simply stated that the more attractive women (certainly online at least) aren't showing me interest. I'm just stating fact to prove my point that the more attractive the woman the less attracted they are going to be to a bald guy, generally speaking.


----------



## JustAFamilyMan

worriedwithfear said:


> Wow, not expecting much then! More sexist double standards. Then again your name is LA Doll!
> 
> Are you joking!? So basically you're saying I should have zero standards and just end up being with any woman that shows interest in me! So only women are allowed to be choosy and picky and have standards?
> 
> I NEVER said that I expect certain women to like me, infact, the opposite, I feel that because I'm bald those women aren't likely to show interest in me, which you yourself say is the case! I simply stated that the more attractive women (certainly online at least) aren't showing me interest. I'm just stating fact to prove my point that the more attractive the woman the less attracted they are going to be to a bald guy, generally speaking.


Based on this thread, I think your personality has more to do with your issues than the hair, or lack of hair, on your head.


----------



## Diana7

worriedwithfear said:


> I started losing my hair as early as 26, however the hair loss was mainly on the crown and hardly visible at the front. For the next 8 years or so, it started falling out fast. Now at almost 34, I am totally bald and I still go through those same phases of feeling ok with it to spending the day wishing I could have hair.
> 
> Anyway, my main concern with all this is probably the most common for a single guy - how it impacts on dating and attracting women. I've had a fair few relationships in my life but still no luck in finding that one person. I think I used to be a great looking guy when I had hair and even with a buzzcut 3/4 years ago where I still had a little hair. Now, as a totally bald guy, I've lost some confidence. What does help is that I'm 6"2, dark skinned (dark brown) and have the exact right head shape for the bald look. Even then, I don't think it's enough and I would give anything to have at least some hair again so that I could have my buzz cut again.
> 
> As I'm still searching and looking for love, I'm getting the impression that baldness is an issue for women. I've heard the usual "it's confidence that they find attractive etc." "women are more interested in other qualities" This of course may well be true to varying degrees but what kind of women do you see the bald guys with? We are all judged initially outwardly on the way we look. So if baldness is already something that turns most women off, then these bald guys never have a chance to prove that confidence and show off their personality, BECAUSE THEY ARE REJECTED AT THE FIRST STAGE. Looks aren't everything but obviously they matter.
> 
> Women never say what they really mean, so they may say baldness is not an issue but then you have to look at the reality. Look at the men they end up dating and marrying. How many bald guys do you honestly see with hot chicks? It's rare.
> 
> On dating websites too, I don't have much luck as I had before. I find I'm not attracting the women that I want. The women that do seem to be attracted to me are the ones that I don't find attractive.


Many women find bald guys very attractive. Do you think that you are blaming your lack of a partner on that one thing? I guess everyone could do that, blame something about themselves, but I doubt its that. I know lots of people in their 30's who haven't met the one, are you being proactive? What are you doing to meet people?


----------



## Diana7

LADoll said:


> I never said that I despise you or bald men. I said that the majority of attractive women in our age group do not find bald men attractive. I did not say all. Guys in your situation need to have other compensating factors such as a great personality and a huge circle of fun friends, a great house, a boat, a great job, great connections, etc.
> 
> And you really are being hypocritical by asking certain women to not exclude you from our dating pool while you are being exclusionary yourself. Its like a fat guy saying he doesn't like fat women but getting mad when slim women don't want him.


and you know this how? I have always found bald guys attractive, and many other women do as well. A couple I know have three sons, all in their 30's now. They all started losing their hair in their 20's and now have little hair left. They all have very attractive wives, so they clearly had no problems being attracted to their men.


----------



## worriedwithfear

Diana7 said:


> Many women find bald guys very attractive. Do you think that you are blaming your lack of a partner on that one thing? I guess everyone could do that, blame something about themselves, but I doubt its that. I know lots of people in their 30's who haven't met the one, are you being proactive? What are you doing to meet people?


Well I'm just solely going on from my experiences online because as I said initially everyone is judged externally. So I feel that I'm not getting as much as interest as I did before is due to being bald and studies have proven this. 
Offline, I guess I'm not meeting enough women these days. Any ideas you can give me to meet more women?


----------



## Diana7

worriedwithfear said:


> Well I'm just solely going on from my experiences online because as I said initially everyone is judged externally. So I feel that I'm not getting as much as interest as I did before is due to being bald and studies have proven this.
> Offline, I guess I'm not meeting enough women these days. Any ideas you can give me to meet more women?


You are assuming that its because you are bald, but it may not be at all. 
Do you have hobbies? Do sports? Clubs? Go to singles events? Do volunteer work? 
What sort of dating sites do you go on?


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy

There are quite a few reasons I'll click next on OLD. Only some of them are attractiveness. 

What kind of pictures do you have? What kinds of things do you say? 

We are all looking for different things. 

For me, 

Anyone who writes "just ask" on their profile gets nexted

Anyone who has pics of them fishing, at a sports game, in a sports jersey or at the gym gets nexted. 

Anyone who talks about going on adventures and seeing the world and liking being out of the house and with people gets a next. 

Anyone who talks about being a "nice guy" who often finishes last gets a next. 

Anyone with pics of them with another woman gets a next. Ditto for group, bar selfies. 

How you present yourself is important too.


----------



## worriedwithfear

Diana7 said:


> You are assuming that its because you are bald, but it may not be at all.
> Do you have hobbies? Do sports? Clubs? Go to singles events? Do volunteer work?
> What sort of dating sites do you go on?


I understand that, infact I hope it isn't! 
I try and go to any socials/parties that I get invited to but these days they are few and far between compared to when I was younger. I need to widen my social circle so I can meet new people. 

Dating sites I've been on eharmony, faith based ones (one of which I'm on right now and that's going ok but again not found anyone that stands out yet), ******* (hardly ever get any messages on there!) and then been on apps like tinder, happn, bumble (which I can't seem to sign back onto but it wasn't too bad), badoo (which is rubbish).


----------



## Elizabeth001

Op...you are looking for fresh fruit at the butcher shop. That's the first thing. Get off the crappy OLD sites. Most of them rely on appearance first. You're setting yourself up for utter frustration. Go do things you already like to do. You'll stand a greater chance of meeting someone you click with. 

Secondly, I agree with the posters that are saying that it has very little to do with your appearance and more so your attitude and self-confidence. 

I have a friend that I work with who is overweight and complained just like you that he was only getting hits from the big ladies. He then in turn said "Why would I want to date a fat chick? I can't stand my own fat, much less someone else's!" You seriously could have knocked me over with a feather. This guy is bald too and yammers on about how great of a catch he is and can't figure out why he's single. 

I have told him straight up that he knows what his issues are, complains constantly, but does nothing to change himself. 

If you are so down on yourself, why would anyone WANT to date you? Better fix your insecurities & try again. Attraction is much more about self-confidence than ANYTHING else. 

Personally, I have been majorly attracted to some bald men but they were the confident ones that wear it like a crown. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## worriedwithfear

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> There are quite a few reasons I'll click next on OLD. Only some of them are attractiveness.
> 
> For me,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who has pics of them fishing, at a sports game, in a sports jersey or at the gym gets nexted.
> 
> Anyone who talks about going on adventures and seeing the world and liking being out of the house and with people gets a next.
> 
> Anyone with pics of them with another woman gets a next. Ditto for group, bar selfies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're not into someone who likes adventures, sports, travelling and seeing the world? WOW, ok. I guess as you say we're looking for different things but wow...!
> 
> And what if that woman is his sister or mother and no group photos...?
Click to expand...


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy

You have to understand too that women are getting dozens of messages a day. You need some way to stand out. I never replied to anyone who just said hello or hey, didn't matter what they looked like. 
Clever, funny, confident, mentioning something from your profile (to show they actually read it) were more likely to get a reply. 

My bf just wrote and asked if I wanted to go have coffee sometime. No BS, no beating around the bush. And now he's my bf. 

Anyone who didn't set up a meet in the first couple days (vs endless "how are you, good and you?") I just stopped replying to.


----------



## worriedwithfear

Elizabeth001 said:


> Op...you are looking for fresh fruit at the butcher shop. That's the first thing. Get off the crappy OLD sites. Most of them rely on appearance first. You're setting yourself up for utter frustration. Go do things you already like to do. You'll stand a greater chance of meeting someone you click with.
> 
> Secondly, I agree with the posters that are saying that it has very little to do with your appearance and more so your attitude and self-confidence.
> 
> I have a friend that I work with who is overweight and complained just like you that he was only getting hits from the big ladies. He then in turn said "Why would I want to date a fat chick? I can't stand my own fat, much less someone else's!" You seriously could have knocked me over with a feather. This guy is bald too and yammers on about how great of a catch he is and can't figure out why he's single.
> 
> I have told him straight up that he knows what his issues are, complains constantly, but does nothing to change himself.
> 
> If you are so down on yourself, why would anyone WANT to date you? Better fix your insecurities & try again. Attraction is much more about self-confidence than ANYTHING else.
> 
> Personally, I have been majorly attracted to some bald men but they were the confident ones that wear it like a crown.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I agree my overall attitude needs to change. I suppose I've been self-defeating for a long time due to the experiences I've had (as detailed in a previous post on this thread) so from that I have this despairing perspective. I know that needs to change. 
I think having more positive experiences would really help.

Regarding your fat friend, as I said before everyone has standards and for the third time now, I never said that I'm expecting those women who I'm interested to feel the same way. I'm not complaining, I'm just stating fact to back up my point that really attractive women don't seem to be interested in bald guys. 
Plus being overweight is kinda of different to being bald, in that there's something you can actually go about the former.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy

worriedwithfear said:


> SlowlyGoingCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are quite a few reasons I'll click next on OLD. Only some of them are attractiveness.
> 
> For me,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're not into someone who likes adventures, sports, travelling and seeing the world? WOW, ok. I guess as you say we're looking for different things but wow...!
> 
> And what if that woman is his sister or mother and no group photos...?
> 
> 
> 
> Just not compatible with me so it's things I look for when I look at a profile. There will be lots of things in your profile that will turn a girl off or on depending what she wants and is looking for. I don't like sports, any guy into sports is eventually going to be wanting to watch sports in the living room while I am annoyed at having to have it on. Might as well just next now.
> I don't do big adventures. I like quiet, movies, diners, snuggling at home. It would be too much of a lifestyle difference. And travel, never been much into it. Camping I like, short sight seeing trips. Quiet, inexpensive.
> 
> I don't care if it's a sister or mother. I just click next. I have little time to chat, I won't bother asking who it is. Obvious mom or grandma would be different. Typically it's just some friend. A man with close girlfriends aren't my thing.
> 
> Group photos are fine, group bar selfies are a no for me. I'm not 20 anymore.
Click to expand...


----------



## worriedwithfear

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> You have to understand too that women are getting dozens of messages a day. You need some way to stand out. I never replied to anyone who just said hello or hey, didn't matter what they looked like.
> Clever, funny, confident, mentioning something from your profile (to show they actually read it) were more likely to get a reply.
> 
> My bf just wrote and asked if I wanted to go have coffee sometime. No BS, no beating around the bush. And now he's my bf.
> 
> Anyone who didn't set up a meet in the first couple days (vs endless "how are you, good and you?") I just stopped replying to.


Yes you're right, women constantly get tons of messages on these sites and apps. As a guy it's tough going and you need to stand out in some way as you say.


----------



## worriedwithfear

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> worriedwithfear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just not compatible with me so it's things I look for when I look at a profile. There will be lots of things in your profile that will turn a girl off or on depending what she wants and is looking for. I don't like sports, any guy into sports is eventually going to be wanting to watch sports in the living room while I am annoyed at having to have it on. Might as well just next now.
> I don't do big adventures. I like quiet, movies, diners, snuggling at home. It would be too much of a lifestyle difference. And travel, never been much into it. Camping I like, short sight seeing trips. Quiet, inexpensive.
> 
> I don't care if it's a sister or mother. I just click next. I have little time to chat, I won't bother asking who it is. Obvious mom or grandma would be different. Typically it's just some friend. A man with close girlfriends aren't my thing.
> 
> Group photos are fine, group bar selfies are a no for me. I'm not 20 anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. Fair enough you have your standards, but I guess you realise that most men do like sports and are adventurous. Understood though you don't like travelling but having a travel picture doesn't necessarily mean that he's into it either.
> 
> Anyway I guess the equivalent of this is a guy rejecting a woman because she has photos of her going shopping and too many bathroom selfies.
Click to expand...


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy

worriedwithfear said:


> SlowlyGoingCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. Fair enough you have your standards, but I guess you realise that most men do like sports and are adventurous. Understood though you don't like travelling but having a travel picture doesn't necessarily mean that he's into it either.
> 
> Anyway I guess the equivalent of this is a guy rejecting a woman because she has photos of her going shopping and too many bathroom selfies.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be fine if men clicked next for any reason for me. I had no shortage of guys not into sports and preferring to stay home and watch movies or tv shows, go to quiet events or dinners. I was (am) super picky and there were always plenty of compatible men to pick from. Some more compatible than others. My bf meets all the ones I was looking for.
> That's another bad and good thing with OLD is we have tons of choices, we can "afford" to be super picky.
Click to expand...


----------



## MrsHolland

worriedwithfear said:


> Yes you're right, women constantly get tons of messages on these sites and apps. As a guy it's tough going and *you need to stand out in some way *as you say.


true.

SGC is right, women get bombarded OLD, I was getting dozens of requests a day and it was clear that for some men it was just a numbers game. I used to ask "why did you contact me, what was it about my profile?" I can't tell you how many times men said something along the line of "I just wanted to see if a beautiful woman would reply to me." I never spoke to men like that a second time, I was as not basing my choice solely on profile pictures but was being judged on mine.

The ones I did go on dates with had something interesting about them, shared similar hobbies or football teams. One man I dated because he was Irish and I love the accent.

I met MrH online, his profile was the best I had ever read, intelligent, precise and witty. He stood out because it was such a well written profile in a sea of illiterate, boring men.


----------



## worriedwithfear

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> worriedwithfear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be fine if men clicked next for any reason for me. I had no shortage of guys not into sports and preferring to stay home and watch movies or tv shows, go to quiet events or dinners. I was (am) super picky and there were always plenty of compatible men to pick from. Some more compatible than others. My bf meets all the ones I was looking for.
> That's another bad and good thing with OLD is we have tons of choices, we can "afford" to be super picky.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, sad reality but women can initiate as well but no question that women will always have far more choice. There'll always be some guy who's willing! I think for some women that's where it can become almost like a curse rather than a blessing. They get so used to being picky that over time they get to a point where they don't know what they want.
> 
> I suppose that's where more specialist dating sites like focused on a specific group like faith based ones can balance things out, as there's less a pool to select from.
Click to expand...


----------



## ConanHub

I see lots of eligible women everywhere. Meeting someone offline should also be an option. 

Baldness doesn't have to be much of an impact.

Good attitude, healthy outlook and confidence are far more important.

I wouldn't care if a woman was bald if she was fun, confident and interested.


----------



## Elizabeth001

And there is something you can do about baldness. Quit obsessing over it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LADoll

worriedwithfear said:


> SlowlyGoingCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, sad reality but women can initiate as well but no question that women will always have far more choice. There'll always be some guy who's willing! I think for some women that's where it can become almost like a curse rather than a blessing. They get so used to being picky that over time they get to a point where they don't know what they want.
> 
> I suppose that's where more specialist dating sites like focused on a specific group like faith based ones can balance things out, as there's less a pool to select from.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you approach women in real life? On FB, on Instagram, Twitter?
> 
> I ask because I have never done online dating but guys are always sending DMs on my social media.
> 
> Also, please don't be offended but you don't sound as if you would be fun to hang out with even as friends. I have dated guys to whom I wasn't initially attracted physically but they had such amazing personalities and were masterful in other ways that it made them much more appealing than just physically BUT no one wants to hang out with Eeyore.
Click to expand...


----------



## ThaMatrix

You really need to stop stressing man its gonna kill you. I dont know where this is coming from with you. I have not experienced getting the could shoulder from the entire female population in this world. Im 33 been bald for ten years and I have NEVER had a problem with women.


----------



## Diana7

worriedwithfear said:


> I understand that, infact I hope it isn't!
> I try and go to any socials/parties that I get invited to but these days they are few and far between compared to when I was younger. I need to widen my social circle so I can meet new people.
> 
> Dating sites I've been on eharmony, faith based ones (one of which I'm on right now and that's going ok but again not found anyone that stands out yet), ******* (hardly ever get any messages on there!) and then been on apps like tinder, happn, bumble (which I can't seem to sign back onto but it wasn't too bad), badoo (which is rubbish).


I met my husband on a Christian site because we are both Christians. What faith are you?


----------



## worriedwithfear

It's interesting to hear different opinions on this issue and I think that was my intention of making this thread. It's interesting though how I've also been misunderstood and some of my comments not read correctly and taken out of context by some but that's fine I understand no-one has time to read through everything. 

One thing I do agree is that my attitude towards baldness can change and will. Maybe less time spent online the better. I do prefer meeting people offline and in real life and need to do more to create more opportunities.


----------



## Satya

Come on... Do I really have to dig into the archive of nice looking bald men?

Sir Patrick (when younger) 




























Gavin MacLeod










Jason Statham










Mark Strong










Taye Diggs










Billy Zane


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti

Satya said:


> Come on... Do I really have to dig into the archive of nice looking bald men?



You forgot Sean Connery, who was voted Sexiest Man Alive well after he lost his follicles. 

I don't think Vin Diesel or Dwane "The Rock" Johnson have trouble getting attention from the ladies. 

There's many, many more. Just google "sexy bald men" or something similar.


----------



## Satya

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> You forgot Sean Connery, who was voted Sexiest Man Alive well after he lost his follicles.
> 
> I don't think Vin Diesel or Dwane "The Rock" Johnson have trouble getting attention from the ladies.
> 
> There's many, many more. Just google "sexy bald men" or something similar.


I didn't forget, I thought maybe he'd be the super obvious example so left him out.

Agreed - there are tons of nice looking bald men. I think baldness brings out a man's smile more.


----------



## worriedwithfear

Satya said:


> I didn't forget, I thought maybe he'd be the super obvious example so left him out.
> 
> Agreed - there are tons of nice looking bald men. I think baldness brings out a man's smile more.


I agree it can certainly make other positive features stand out. However you have to remember as well that all these men also happen to be world famous and filthy rich and have the extra criteria that a bald guy should have according to LA Doll, in order to get her attention at least.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti




----------



## Elizabeth001

Satya said:


> I didn't forget, I thought maybe he'd be the super obvious example so left him out.
> 
> Agreed - there are tons of nice looking bald men. I think baldness brings out a man's smile more.




And their eyes!!! Windows to the soul!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth001

worriedwithfear said:


> I agree it can certainly make other positive features stand out. However you have to remember as well that all these men also happen to be world famous and filthy rich and have the extra criteria that a bald guy should have according to LA Doll, in order to get her attention at least.




You pick ONE person out of all the responders and dwell on it. This would be the attitude adjustment most of us are referring to. Good god man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blondilocks

Elizabeth001 said:


> You pick ONE person out of all the responders and dwell on it. This would be the attitude adjustment most of us are referring to. Good god man!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And, that ONE person is only interested in a married man.


----------



## worriedwithfear

Elizabeth001 said:


> You pick ONE person out of all the responders and dwell on it. This would be the attitude adjustment most of us are referring to. Good god man!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I:|


----------



## Satya

worriedwithfear said:


> I agree it can certainly make other positive features stand out. However you have to remember as well that all these men also happen to be world famous and filthy rich and have the extra criteria that a bald guy should have according to LA Doll, in order to get her attention at least.


That may be so, but their money, fame, or popularity aren't why I personally think they are handsome. All different reasons for each and baldness isn't the least of a deterrent in that assessment.


----------



## arbitrator

*Largely speaking for myself, the balder I get, the more attractive I become!

If someone asks me what's happened to my hair, I just politely smile and say, "Oh, I think that I've just been too busy rubbing it off on my bed's headboard!"*


----------



## growing_weary

Yeah, so get to work on yourself, your worries and self doubts, because if this thread is any indicator women might avoid you until you're more confident. Your replies and what you latch onto in other's comments reek a bit of nice-guy entitled syndrome. No one has to like you because you put yourself out there, but there are people who will. I know plenty of women who are into bald men. There's someone for everyone. Go to meetups in your industry. Go on a matchmaking service if you really want to try something different. There are plenty out there for many levels of socio-economic status.

My bald, slightly pudgy, pushing 40 co-worker met his now wife on Tinder so you don't have to rule apps like that out, but it's few and far between. I'm not saying you fit all of that, but if he can find lasting happiness there then it might be in the cards for you. I've got another co-worker who judges other co-workers for being on Tinder because it's ok for him but not for any female he might be interested in, ugh. Madonna-***** dichotomy is real, yo. Tinder is kind of just a hookup app, right? What are you actually looking for?

Work with what you have and improve it to the best of your ability/interest. While you're doing that, learn to love what you have at the moment and people might see you in a different light the minute you see yourself there.


----------



## Elizabeth001

arbitrator said:


> *Largely speaking for myself, the balder I get, the more attractive I become!
> 
> 
> 
> If someone asks me what's happened to my hair, I just politely smile and say, "Oh, I think that I've just been too busy rubbing it off on my bed's headboard!"*




Plus the big guy matches the little guy. You have a mini me!! Bwaahaaaa!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## worriedwithfear

...


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy

No one is entitled for good things just to come to them because they've had it bad. You gotta make your good things. You have to get them yourself. Make your own life so amazing that you are super picky about anyone joining you because they have to enhance what is already awesome.


----------



## worriedwithfear

If I seemed a little intense earlier when I was responding it is only because I was misunderstood by a couple of women on here who were asking me why I simply didn't go for the women that showed interest in me and said I was complaining that the women that I was interested in, didn't feel the same way back - 

"So it is OK for you to find some women unattractive but not OK for some women to find you unattractive?"
"I second the question... what are you finding unattractive about the women who ARE attracted to you?"
"And you really are being hypocritical by asking certain women to not exclude you from our dating pool while you are being exclusionary yourself." " He seems to feel that beautiful women owe him a shot."

I was not complaining, I was not expecting anything but merely stating that as fact. They asked me the question, I answered back. That's it. So I was just clarifying that point, not my issue if LA Doll can't read and still thinks I said that beautiful women owe me a shot. I never said that. 

About nice guy entitlement, I agree, I probably do have this because after what I've been through in my history, you can understand how I feel I deserve something good to happen for once, especially with the mistreatment and manipulation of some women. Life doesn't work like that sadly. All I can keep doing is trying to change my frame of mind and work on becoming more positive. And if it happens, it happens. No question, I have suffered from depression and still do so that doesn't help in the grand scheme of things. 

Yeah I have friends who have met partners and wives/husbands on Tinder but yes it's not ideal but I want to use any options and make use of any opportunities that are available.


----------



## worriedwithfear

*bald guys and overweight women*

I encountered this post on an earlier thread - 

"The majority of attractive women in our age group (22-35) do not find bald men attractive. Not all but most. Guys in your situation need to have other compensating factors such as a great personality and a huge circle of fun friends, a great house, a boat, a great job, great connections, etc."

So I'd like to know if this is reversed, say for overweight or large women, what would be the compensating factors be? 
What would overweight women need to have in order to attract a potential mate? Decent, caring, genuine, supportive personality? Like and is good at cooking/cleaning?


----------



## dawnabon

*Re: bald guys and overweight women*

I'm sorry but this is so depressing. If you are overweight you need a metaphorical dowry just to be an acceptable human? 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti

*Re: bald guys and overweight women*

So, just how overweight are we talking about here?

_Lord forgive me for even indulging this thread at all:surprise:_


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti

*Re: bald guys and overweight women*



dawnabon said:


> I'm sorry but this is so depressing. If you are overweight you need a metaphorical dowry just to be an acceptable human?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Not to be an acceptable human, but for many people, certainly to be an acceptable mate. We all have strengths and weaknesses. Most people don't find obesity attractive--the question is is there other strengths which can compensate -- as a mate/lover, etc., which is not the same thing as saying you would't find someone to be a worthy human being. 

I'm under no illusions this is a productive thread, but mischaracterizing it certainly won't help.


----------



## JustAFamilyMan

*Re: bald guys and overweight women*

This fixation you have is disturbing and, if I were a female, offputting. Be someone who likes who you are and you may find that others join you. The person you're quoting added in some things which sound like a poorly matured teen wishlist, don't be the same.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy

*Re: bald guys and overweight women*

People like all kinds. There are men who are only attracted to BBW or only to thin or anywhere in between. 

I'm in the middle. I don't need extra to "make up for it". It's not a flaw, it's just part of who I am and whoever is with me will like all of who I am.


----------



## growing_weary

*Re: bald guys and overweight women*

So why did you pull this quote out of your other thread? What exactly are you trying to get at? 

It takes all kinds for all people. If the people you currently attract don't match your ideal, work on being your best self and keep looking. Trying to mould yourself into an ideal for the type of person you might seek, if it isn't you, will ring false. People will smell that a mile away.


----------



## dawnabon

*Re: bald guys and overweight women*

I need to lose a few pounds but if I needed to have some extra feature for someone to be attracted to me, I'd pass. It seems like a recipe for eventual dissatisfaction. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Amplexor

worriedwithfear said:


> Life doesn't work like that sadly. All I can keep doing is trying to change my frame of mind and work on becoming more positive.


Dude, you also need to stone up and work on your confidence. It is one of the most powerful, non-physical traits sought but many women. If you show confidence, women will typically show interest at some level. When my wife and I first met at a business conference, confidence was the trait that caught her eye. 

I am 61 years old, totally bald and have no problems in turning a head or two. But that might be because I have an uncanny resemblance to Bryan Cranston in Breaking Bad. Also confident guy! >


----------



## MrsHolland

*Re: bald guys and overweight women*

The more you post OP the clearer it is why you cannot attract women.

Why are you worried about what some randoms online say, especially an immature, spoiled brat that can't get her own man so has to steal someone elses?

Honestly some of your generation are so debilitated by internal weakness. That is what happens when parents handle their kids like they are super precious, no back bone is instilled. My teenagers have more internal fortitude than you. Sorry to break it to you but you are not more precious than the rest of us, it is time for you to grow up and become an adult. Stop being a baby.


----------



## Diana7

*Re: bald guys and overweight women*



worriedwithfear said:


> I encountered this post on an earlier thread -
> 
> "The majority of attractive women in our age group (22-35) do not find bald men attractive. Not all but most. Guys in your situation need to have other compensating factors such as a great personality and a huge circle of fun friends, a great house, a boat, a great job, great connections, etc."
> 
> So I'd like to know if this is reversed, say for overweight or large women, what would be the compensating factors be?
> What would overweight women need to have in order to attract a potential mate? Decent, caring, genuine, supportive personality? Like and is good at cooking/cleaning?


Well I dont agree with the above statement. I think she was projecting her own views on all women of her age.
As for fat ladies, I know several overweight ladies in very happy marriages.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti

*Re: bald guys and overweight women*

I have known women who are overweight, but who carry themselves with tremendous grace and dignity, which makes them immensely attractive. 

I'm guessing that, from a woman's point of view, a bald man can do the same with the same result. 

OP, time for you to do the same. 

Step1 - don't think of or refer to yourself as "worriedwithfear."


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy

*Re: bald guys and overweight women*

I feel like the poster who said that is in the teen ages and not an actual 30 year old anyway but regardless that is one person's opinion. 

Some people will think I'm too short, too big, hair too dark, boobs aren't the right size, feet aren't pretty. It doesn't matter what people who don't want me think. All that matters is the people who do want me. 

I don't date people who aren't attracted to me as I am (and not in a "hot even though I have some extra pounds" or "doesn't mind a woman with some extra weight" way) Don't look for women who aren't attracted to you as you are without being "hot for a bald guy" or "doesn't mind bald men". Find someone who loves it


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti

worriedwithfear said:


> I agree it can certainly make other positive features stand out. However you have to remember as well that all these men also happen to be world famous and filthy rich and have the extra criteria that a bald guy should have according to LA Doll, in order to get her attention at least.


Look at all the famous "mismatches" between a supposedly beautiful woman and a generally considered homely or at least far less attractive man. Christy Brinkley and Billy Joel. Julia Roberts and Lyle Lovett. Christy and Julia already had all the "rich and famous" they could ever possibly want on their own. They didn't need to marry it.

And then there's all the hot women who end up with average looking joes who aren't even rich and famous.
Celebrity Odd Couples: Beautiful Women With Normal-Looking Guys | HuffPost

There's lots of ways to be desirable. The amazing thing is that most guys don't do the ones that are within their control--such that even hot looking guys often get displaced by average looking guys who know how to develop those qualities that are within their control.


----------



## knobcreek

*Re: bald guys and overweight women*

I have a nice head of hair at 39, my brother always says better grey than gone (he's bald). I never saw the big deal or cared if I started balding, I would just clip it tight to the scalp. Typically, if the guy is bald and overweight it's more he just looks not put together and sloppy, especially if his hair is balding but also long and unkempt. 

I think a lot of women when asked if they think a bald man is attractive they're immediately going to their bald uncle Harry in their minds, not Tyson Beckford. A bald guy who keeps it real trim and in good shape? It's a fine look. Even with a full head of hair I've rocked a crew cut.

A woman with some lbs can compensate by being kind and warm, funny, nice personality things like that. Kindness and attractiveness are mens top criteria, women have a whole host of them.


----------



## worriedwithfear

*Re: bald guys and overweight women*



dawnabon said:


> I need to lose a few pounds but if I needed to have some extra feature for someone to be attracted to me, I'd pass. It seems like a recipe for eventual dissatisfaction.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


That's right. We can only be the best version of ourselves.


----------



## worriedwithfear

*Re: bald guys and overweight women*



Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> I have known women who are overweight, but who carry themselves with tremendous grace and dignity, which makes them immensely attractive.
> 
> I'm guessing that, from a woman's point of view, a bald man can do the same with the same result.


Difference is I guess there's always something you can do with your physical size. You can always work to lose weight but it's not possible to magically grow hair on your head. However yes I see what you're saying, it's important to carry yourself in the appropriate manner.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti

*Re: bald guys and overweight women*



worriedwithfear said:


> Difference is I guess there's always something you can do with your physical size. You can always work to lose weight but it's not possible to magically grow hair on your head. However yes I see what you're saying, it's important to carry yourself in the appropriate manner.


The point you need to focus on is that these women make themselves attractive even with the extra pounds... period. Whether or not they _could _lose weight is irrelevant to the fact that they are attractive with it. 

And some could lose the weight, but doing so is so difficult, so time and energy consuming, etc (some people are simply genetically predisposed to carry more weight), that doing so would end up causing greater difficulty in other area. These women know where to focus their energy for the best overall benefit, which speaks to wisdom and self-awareness, two more attractive qualities. 

Logically, putting your effort where it can do the most good is always the best possible course of action. It naturally follows that expending mental and emotional energy on something you can't control is the worst possible use of that precious, limited resource. 

i know it's far easier said than done, but if you were to put all that energy and angst about your hair into working on yourself in other areas, you would be a happier and much mentally healthier person. That would then radiate and you would see additional positive results in your life, including your attractiveness to the opposite sex.


----------



## chillymorn69

*Re: bald guys and overweight women*

I am what I am and that all that I am said popeye the sailor man.



When you quit worrying about the things you can't change and improve the things you can then you will have something many women want.


Humor,kindness,patience,strong morels,drive to succeed, stability,

But be carefully not to fall for a wolf in sheeps clothing. She might be pretty and skinny but if she isn't similar to your values then you will be sorry.

I'd rather have a beautiful woman on the inside than a beautiful woman on the outside whos selfish and controling and basicaly ulgy on the inside.

Good luck theres someone for eveyone it just take some time finding her.


----------



## worriedwithfear

Amplexor said:


> Dude, you also need to stone up and work on your confidence. It is one of the most powerful, non-physical traits sought but many women. If you show confidence, women will typically show interest at some level. When my wife and I first met at a business conference, confidence was the trait that caught her eye.
> 
> I am 61 years old, totally bald and have no problems in turning a head or two. But that might be because I have an uncanny resemblance to Bryan Cranston in Breaking Bad. Also confident guy! >


This does make me think how it is tough going for men and how easy it can be for women. I mean, some guys naturally aren't confident individuals for whatever reason and so it can be hard work building on it just like some women struggle losing weight. Yet, we have no problem telling a man to "man up" and be more confident because that's what's attractive to women yet would rarely say to a woman to lose more weight so that she'd be more attractive to men. 

Don't get me wrong, I realise confidence is one of many key attributes to attracting women but therein lies the point. It just seems that men have to have this long string of attributes and factors from confidence to sense of humour to leadership qualities and yet for women.... what do they need to do? Well not much in comparison. Women far more than men are obviously initially judged on looks more than anything else. Sure, no man wants a psycho or a manipulative ***** but those other requirements simply don't apply to women. 
When's the last time you heard a man being turned off a woman because she didn't have a great job or wasn't ambitious enough or had low confidence? If you're a decent looking guy it's often not enough, you need to have a decent job, social status, good friends etc. If you're a beautiful woman, then it is often enough to attract a multitude of men! 

End of the day, women pick and choose and men have to work harder to stand out from the rest. Just how it is.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy

Women have to be confident too. A whiny, low self-esteem woman isn't attractive. 

We also have to be nurturing and sweet and sexual (but not too much or we're wh*res) and make our own money while also being able to cook and clean. 

There's all kinds of qualities on both genders that people look for in a mate. A lot depends on the person looking. I just be me, then people who want me and find me and people who don't want me can move on and not waste their time. 

Women tend to like men who are nice, we don't typically like "nice guys". "Nice guys" are whiny, they blame others for their problems, they need their ego cuddled like a fragile egg, they think the world owes them things because they are "nice", they don't tend to have the best opinions on women.


----------



## Elizabeth001

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Look at all the famous "mismatches" between a supposedly beautiful woman and a generally considered homely or at least far less attractive man. Christy Brinkley and Billy Joel. Julia Roberts and Lyle Lovett. Christy and Julia already had all the "rich and famous" they could ever possibly want on their own. They didn't need to marry it.
> 
> 
> 
> And then there's all the hot women who end up with average looking joes who aren't even rich and famous.
> 
> Celebrity Odd Couples: Beautiful Women With Normal-Looking Guys | HuffPost
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots of ways to be desirable. The amazing thing is that most guys don't do the ones that are within their control--such that even hot looking guys often get displaced by average looking guys who know how to develop those qualities that are within their control.




You forgot Seal & Heidi What's-her-face. Model?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth001

worriedwithfear said:


> This does make me think how it is tough going for men and how easy it can be for women. I mean, some guys naturally aren't confident individuals for whatever reason and so it can be hard work building on it just like some women struggle losing weight. Yet, we have no problem telling a man to "man up" and be more confident because that's what's attractive to women yet would rarely say to a woman to lose more weight so that she'd be more attractive to men.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I realise confidence is one of many key attributes to attracting women but therein lies the point. It just seems that men have to have this long string of attributes and factors from confidence to sense of humour to leadership qualities and yet for women.... how and what do they contribute? Well not much in comparison. Just turn up and look good! Obviously a bit more than that but you see my point.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it's just the difference in how men and women are judged and what each other find attractive.




OMG...I just threw up in mouth a little bit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## worriedwithfear

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> Women tend to like men who are nice, we don't typically like "nice guys". "Nice guys" are whiny, they blame others for their problems, they need their ego cuddled like a fragile egg, they think the world owes them things because they are "nice", they don't tend to have the best opinions on women.


That doesn't sound like a nice guy as such but rather someone who is just whiny and self-entitled I guess.


----------



## EllaSuaveterre

I'm married to a bald man, and I love his head. And he's not just shedding, either. He's truly bald as an eagle. I think his baldness makes him look sweet and cherubic, at least when he looks at me. Baldness, in general, is a very manly trait, and it's been linked to having an overdose of testosterone. When I think of bald men, I think of bikers, bouncers, and other tough guys. So, relax. You're bald and there are women out there who go for that, just like there are women out there who go for beards, or redheads, or any other trait.


----------



## worriedwithfear

Elizabeth001 said:


> OMG...I just threw up in mouth a little bit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh no, why's that?


----------



## Livvie

I think in your other thread a subtext feeling was that maybe you are trying to date outside your attractiveness level. You know, the average man (who might be a 5 or 6) who is only attracted to "9s or 10s".


----------



## knobcreek

Livvie said:


> Yes, this. I'm not very attracted to bald men. But guess what... there are tons of men who aren't attracted to some of my physical characteristics, either.
> 
> I second the question... what are you finding unattractive about the women who ARE attracted to you?


40% of men aged 40 are balding, 65% of men over 60. Just something to think about, dating post 35 is tough enough without using arbitrary metrics like balding or not that reduces your dating pool by 40%.


----------



## MrsHolland

*Re: bald guys and overweight women*

As long as you are not both fat and bald the world is your oyster, enjoy.


----------



## knobcreek

*Re: bald guys and overweight women*



Livvie said:


> I think in your other thread a subtext feeling was that maybe you are trying to date outside your attractiveness level. You know, the average man (who might be a 5 or 6) who is only attracted to "9s or 10s".


Nah, he's likely a 5 or 6 trying to date women who are a 5 or 6 but think they're 9s or 10s (very common), many women who are basic as hell, plain, regular 9-5 job, average personality think they're _faaaabulous!!!!_


----------



## worriedwithfear

*Re: bald guys and overweight women*



Livvie said:


> I think in your other thread a subtext feeling was that maybe you are trying to date outside your attractiveness level. You know, the average man (who might be a 5 or 6) who is only attracted to "9s or 10s".


Yeah that's what I think may have occurred. I would say I was 8 maybe even a 9 when I had hair but now without hair I would say I'm down to around 6. However even though I may lost some attractiveness points I am still the same person, I still fancy the same type of women I fancied when I had hair...obviously right? 

So you see the problem? I'm a 5/6 going for 9s and 10s. Not going to work right? So I guess I have to lower my standards.


----------



## jorgegene

All the shorter guys might as well start their own thread (not!)

Because I'm willing to bet 'shortism' is a bigger impediment than baldness in attracting women.

As an aside, I knew a guy in his 30's going bald already and no problemo at all getting women.
He wasn't stylish bald shaving his head, but obviously balding. He was quite the attraction with the ladies.

I happen to be older with both traits, shortism and baldness. Although I am not hit on with regularity, ever since I 
Rediscovered women I've always had a girlfriend, now married to a very attractive lady that thinks I'm the 
Cats meow.

I never cried about being shorter or let it lead to short man's disease.(napoleon complex)
You are what you is.

Get over this, brush off the chip on your shoulder and go out and get em.


----------



## MrsHolland

*Re: bald guys and overweight women*



knobcreek said:


> Nah, he's likely a 5 or 6 trying to date women who are a 5 or 6 but think they're 9s or 10s (very common), many women who are basic as hell, plain, regular 9-5 job, average personality think they're _faaaabulous!!!!_


Actually it is the other way around if we are going to generalise. Men tend to rate themselves higher and women lower.
You seem like a very bitter and angry man, you know that knocks off quite a few ranking points.


----------



## Livvie

knobcreek said:


> Livvie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, this. I'm not very attracted to bald men. But guess what... there are tons of men who aren't attracted to some of my physical characteristics, either.
> 
> I second the question... what are you finding unattractive about the women who ARE attracted to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 40% of men aged 40 are balding, 65% of men over 60. Just something to think about, dating post 35 is tough enough without using arbitrary metrics like balding or not that reduces your dating pool by 40%.
Click to expand...

I said I'm not very attracted to bald men (generally). As a trait. Honestly, a man's hair is a huge sexual attractant to me. I'm not ruling out a bald man as a potential partner, individually. I won't reject a man because he is bald or balding. BUT, I wrote the truth....I find man hair sexy as hell. I always have. Bald is not a sexual attractant to me. Hair is. 

I have small breasts. I love them, but a lot of men "are not very attracted to small breasts". That's how it goes. I've actually had relationships with "breast men". Just because something is an attractant to you doesn't mean that a person without that particular trait can't be amazing, for other things that attract.


----------



## MrsHolland

*Re: bald guys and overweight women*



worriedwithfear said:


> Yeah that's what I think may have occurred. I would say I was 8 maybe even a 9 when I had hair but now without hair I would say I'm down to around 6. However even though I may lost some attractiveness points I am still the same person, I still fancy the same type of women I fancied when I had hair...obviously right?
> 
> So you see the problem? I'm a 5/6 going for 9s and 10s. Not going to work right? So I guess I have to lower my standards.


You are the one devaluing yourself based on appearance. Honestly go get some professional help this online talking to randoms is just going to weaken you even more.

If you had any shred of confidence you would have already discovered the bald man's ultimate sexual advantage... rubbing that sexy bald head over a woman's arse is uber yummy (speaking from first hand experience).

Stop being a baby


----------



## EleGirl

worriedwithfear said:


> This does make me think how it is tough going for men and how easy it can be for women. I mean, some guys naturally aren't confident individuals for whatever reason and so it can be hard work building on it just like some women struggle losing weight. Yet, we have no problem telling a man to "man up" and be more confident because that's what's attractive to women yet would rarely say to a woman to lose more weight so that she'd be more attractive to men.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I realise confidence is one of many key attributes to attracting women but therein lies the point. It just seems that men have to have this long string of attributes and factors from confidence to sense of humour to leadership qualities and yet for women.... how and what do they contribute? Well not much in comparison. Just turn up and look good! Obviously a bit more than that but you see my point.
> 
> I guess it's just the difference in how men and women are judged and what each other find attractive.


You clearly have never been a woman. There is all kind of pressure put on women to be self confident, have self esteem, slim, beautiful, and on and on. Just look at all the advertising thrown at women telling them that we are not pretty enough, not slim enough, not whatever enough and so we need to buy their products or no man will ever pay attention to us.

Add to that the fact that most men want the best looking woman that they can land. 

People tell women that they need to lose weight all the time. Men make fun of and laugh at over weight girls/women all the time. 

Your main problem is that you are wallowing in self pity. Be yourself and work on improving yourself to be the best that you can be. That's all that any of us can do. When you do that, there will be some women who find you attractive. 

But when a person is depressed and wallowing in self pity, it's very hard to attract anyone... depression and self pity are what is unattractive.

What are you doing to get rid of the depression? Are you working out? What's your social life like?


----------



## knobcreek

*Re: bald guys and overweight women*



MrsHolland said:


> Actually it is the other way around if we are going to generalise. Men tend to rate themselves higher and women lower.
> You seem like a very bitter and angry man, you know that knocks off quite a few ranking points.


Nonsense, men aren't selective so your average 5 woman has been friends with benefits or had multiple 1 night stands with men way way above her proper ranking which skews their view of what they think they deserve in a mate. Men? That doesn't happen, we know exactly where we rate based on what we successfully pull.

As for the 2nd part, that comes off pretty bitter and angry, don't project on me for your issues with men lady.


----------



## NextTimeAround

*Re: bald guys and overweight women*



worriedwithfear said:


> I encountered this post on an earlier thread -
> 
> "The majority of attractive women in our age group (22-35) do not find bald men attractive. Not all but most. Guys in your situation need to have other compensating factors such as a great personality and a huge circle of fun friends, a great house, a boat, a great job, great connections, etc."
> 
> So I'd like to know if this is reversed, say for overweight or large women, what would be the compensating factors be?
> What would overweight women need to have in order to attract a potential mate? Decent, caring, genuine, supportive personality? Like and is good at cooking/cleaning?


I don't believe this to be true.

If you're going bald, then go totally bald if you have an unusual balding pattern. Just don't do a comb over.

When I met my husband, he was sporting a Friar Tuck. Now more often, he goes completely bald.


----------



## EleGirl

*Re: bald guys and overweight women*



knobcreek said:


> Nonsense, men aren't selective so your average 5 woman has been friends with benefits or had multiple 1 night stands with men way way above her proper ranking which skews their view of what they think they deserve in a mate. Men? That doesn't happen, we know exactly where we rate based on what we successfully pull.
> 
> As for the 2nd part, that comes off pretty bitter and angry, don't project on me for your issues with men lady.


Keep in mind that with every woman who is having sex with a man, a man is also having sex.

Therefore as many men are having sex as women are having sex.


----------



## MrsHolland

*Re: bald guys and overweight women*



knobcreek said:


> Nonsense, men aren't selective so your average 5 woman has been friends with benefits or had multiple 1 night stands with men way way above her proper ranking which skews their view of what they think they deserve in a mate. Men? That doesn't happen, we know exactly where we rate based on what we successfully pull.
> 
> *As for the 2nd part, that comes off pretty bitter and angry, don't project on me for your issues with men lady*.


> too funny. I don't have issues with good men, married to one of the worlds best. I'm not here whinging about men. Actually I have been here for about 6 years and have never whinged about men.

Many of your posts are full of bitterness, just because I stated it does not make me bitter. I love men, good men that is, surrounded by them, adore them and have very healthy relationships with them, Yay for me  
You seem to hate women so yeah you come off as bitter, just sayin.


----------



## lucy999

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> We also have to be nurturing and sweet and sexual (but not too much or we're wh*res) and make our own money while also being able to cook and clean.


So true. 

OP, I love bald men. My BF shaves his head. Scores of women think it's super duper hot. So you need to rock that look. Butch up your wardrobe. Grow some stubble.

But I'll be honest. If we were on a first date, I might like your initial look, but I'd be turned off because your attitude is too defeatist for my liking. I get that this is merely an anonymous forum so you can speak freely, but I'm doubtful these traits wouldn't bleed through, even when you are putting your best foot forward on a date.

Do you have a dog? Dog parks are great chick magnets.


----------



## worriedwithfear

*Re: bald guys and overweight women*



NextTimeAround said:


> I don't believe this to be true.
> 
> If you're going bald, then go totally bald if you have an unusual balding pattern. Just don't do a comb over.
> 
> When I met my husband, he was sporting a Friar Tuck. Now more often, he goes completely bald.


Yeah been shaving my head totally bald for the last 3/4 years now. It's ok but I guess there are days where I wish I had hair but anyway, not much can be done now. I think there are days where it bothers me and then other times I can deal with.


----------



## NextTimeAround

*Re: bald guys and overweight women*



EleGirl said:


> Keep in mind that with every woman who is having sex with a man, a man is also having sex.
> 
> Therefore as many men are having sex as women are having sex.



yes, but knobcreek is mentioning the difference in "quality" of the sex partner.

I read once that a woman was doing both "relationships" and "brief encounters" at the same time. In her estimation 7s were the best that responded to her "relationships" profile while the other one was attracting 10s.


----------



## knobcreek

*Re: bald guys and overweight women*



MrsHolland said:


> > too funny. I don't have issues with good men, married to one of the worlds best. I'm not here whinging about men. Actually I have been here for about 6 years and have never whinged about men.
> 
> Many of your posts are full of bitterness, just because I stated it does not make me bitter. I love men, good men that is, surrounded by them, adore them and have very healthy relationships with them, Yay for me
> You seem to hate women so yeah you come off as bitter, just sayin.


I read your posts as very bitter and angry at men, I also read them as consistently projecting your own past with men on the current situation being discussed in the thread. But whatever, I don't care, I don't know you and you'll always remain a bitter Internet stranger in no position to judge whether I'm a "good man" or not. Just ignore me if it's an issue.


----------



## MrsHolland

*Re: bald guys and overweight women*



knobcreek said:


> I read your posts as very bitter and angry at men, I also read them as consistently projecting your own past with men on the current situation being discussed in the thread. But whatever, I don't care, I don't know you and you'll always remain a bitter Internet stranger in no position to judge whether I'm a "good man" or not. Just ignore me if it's an issue.


Well that's on you. Perhaps you read through the lens of bitterness that is why you completely misinterpret my posts. 

I have a better relationship with my ex than most do with their current so please explain how that can be interpreted to be bitter?


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy

*Re: bald guys and overweight women*

Bitter, entitled, whiny men who blame women for all their problems are a 1. Doesn't matter what they look like. 

Men with good attitudes will get good women. It's not always about looks.


----------



## knobcreek

*Re: bald guys and overweight women*



MrsHolland said:


> Well that's on you. Perhaps you read through the lens of bitterness that is why you completely misinterpret my posts.


Not really, here's just one example. My original thread is here:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/ladies-lounge/392362-stupid-fight-but-i-dont-understand-women.html

Relatively light hearted topic on a stupid fight the wife and I had. Here is your contribution:



> But anyway I get the feeling that this was more about a long history of you undermining her.
> 
> Oh and much of this will have been in he way you spoke to her, like a little child to be scolded or as an equal parent. Be honest with yourself on this, how do you speak to her?


If that isn't projection and bitterness based on your own issues I don't know what is. never was anything mentioned about yelling, undermining her, talking to her like a child, you invented that and projected it.



MrsHolland said:


> I have a better relationship with my ex than most do with their current so please explain how that can be interpreted to be bitter?


But... but... I have black friends I CAN'T be a racist. if the shoe fits... I don't know, I'm not a therapist, but it's what I get from your posts. At least I'm honest, open, and not a BS'er and passive aggressive. I have some bitterness towards women I'm working on (more dealing with reality and losing the pedestal I've had them on for years). You have A LOT of bitterness towards men you're not working on at all, and not even acknowledging.


----------



## worriedwithfear

*Re: bald guys and overweight women*



SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> Bitter, entitled, whiny men who blame women for all their problems are a 1. Doesn't matter what they look like.
> 
> Men with good attitudes will get good women. It's not always about looks.


This can be very common with women as well, infact probably more so but does apply to anyone, sure. However it's understandable to a degree. 
For example the man or woman who has been hurt by past relationships and abusive partners might find it difficult to be positive about relationships and the opposite sex in general. It then can result in bitterness and entitlement and feeling hopeless. It takes work to overcome this but it's not easy but having more positive experiences can help.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy

*Re: bald guys and overweight women*

Tam ended up very good for me while online dating. Anyone who said they were just a "typical nice guy" who couldn't get a break and had a big, bad ex wife, I just ignored them. Anyone who ever liked anything related to redpill or mgtow on Facebook got ignored. 

It's just not ever attractive. Most women don't want the pity party "poor me, I'm such a catch but no one sees it because women suck and only go for jerks until they want kids" it's just weak, sad, unmanly. 

You really have to work on yourself and your self esteem before you can find a partner.


----------



## JustAFamilyMan

*Re: bald guys and overweight women*



knobcreek said:


> If that isn't projection and bitterness based on your own issues I don't know what is. never was anything mentioned about yelling, undermining her, talking to her like a child, you invented that and projected it.
> 
> But... but... I have black friends I CAN'T be a racist. if the shoe fits... I don't know, I'm not a therapist, but it's what I get from your posts. At least I'm honest, open, and not a BS'er and passive aggressive. I have some bitterness towards women I'm working on (more dealing with reality and losing the pedestal I've had them on for years). You have A LOT of bitterness towards men you're not working on at all, and not even acknowledging.


Funny, as I'm not her nor a her of any kind and I had similar thoughts as she did based on the opening post in that thread and posts that followed. I mean, you managed to take a day out at a place *you* enjoy, a place she likely recommended because she knows you enjoy it and the memories you associate with it, and turn it into an argumentative day because your kids had ice cream too close to meal time. You used monetary waste as the excuse, on a day _you spent at a horse race track gambling a little_. Ice cream probably wasn't the smartest choice, but then unilaterally deciding to end dinner over it just makes me think you're imagining more to the "she likes it when I'm in charge" than is real.

As for your bitterness, you don't strike me as someone approaching reality, but diverging from it to explain the situation in which you find yourself. There are examples of projection here, but not many, even when that bias is expressed it's not in a malicious manner. We all use our past experiences to help us understand the present, and the best part about this forum is that you can get wisdom from a wide variety of those past experiences that may help shed light on what you're going through in ways you hadn't considered.

It's up to you whether you decide to dismiss people because they reach conclusions that aren't flattering to you, or whether you take that as an opportunity to really sit back and examine how accurate their take may be, in whole or in part.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy

*Re: bald guys and overweight women*



worriedwithfear said:


> This can be very common with women as well, infact probably more so but does apply to anyone, sure. However it's understandable to a degree.
> For example the man or woman who has been hurt by past relationships and abusive partners might find it difficult to be positive about relationships and the opposite sex in general. It then can result in bitterness and entitlement and feeling hopeless. It takes work to overcome this but it's not easy but having more positive experiences can help.


I get it. I was severely abused. I've been through 2 abusive relationships, abused in different ways. I've been used, cheated on, stole from. It's hard to keep going. To be positive. I had no positives experiances to go on. 

I fixed myself, I loved being alone. I became who I wanted to be, who I'd want to pick if I came across me. Honestly ask yourself - would you date you? 

I got picky, I figured out exactly what I wanted and was perfectly happy alone until I found them. 

No one will change you. You have to do it on your own


----------



## JustAFamilyMan

*Re: bald guys and overweight women*



worriedwithfear said:


> This can be very common with women as well, *infact probably more so* but does apply to anyone, sure. However it's understandable to a degree.
> For example the man or woman who has been hurt by past relationships and abusive partners might find it difficult to be positive about relationships and the opposite sex in general. It then can result in bitterness and entitlement and feeling hopeless. It takes work to overcome this but it's not easy but having more positive experiences can help.


Why "probably more so"? Again, your lack of hair doesn't make you type or think these things and they demonstrate some issues with women that are far more likely to be the root of why you find yourself available.


----------



## MrsHolland

*Re: bald guys and overweight women*



knobcreek said:


> Not really, here's just one example. My original thread is here:
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/ladies-lounge/392362-stupid-fight-but-i-dont-understand-women.html
> 
> Relatively light hearted topic on a stupid fight the wife and I had. Here is your contribution:
> 
> 
> 
> If that isn't projection and bitterness based on your own issues I don't know what is. never was anything mentioned about yelling, undermining her, talking to her like a child, you invented that and projected it.
> 
> 
> 
> But... but... I have black friends I CAN'T be a racist. if the shoe fits... I don't know, I'm not a therapist, but it's what I get from your posts. At least I'm honest, open, and not a BS'er and passive aggressive. I have some bitterness towards women I'm working on (more dealing with reality and losing the pedestal I've had them on for years). You have A LOT of bitterness towards men you're not working on at all, and not even acknowledging.


Huh??? where is the bitterness? Sorry but if you are confronted by being asked if you have any responsibility in where you life and relationship is at the that speaks volumes. lol I have zero bitterness towards men, I took responsibility for where my past life ended up and was able to move on years ago to a very happy and healthy life. I have zero bitterness towards my ex which can be witnessed here by many people who have been part of my journey for years. You are reading through a lens of bitterness that is why you are seeing something that is not there. Trust me, the day you take some responsibility for your own actions an where your life is at will be the most freeing day of your life. Over and out.

*But anyway I get the feeling that this was more about a long history of you undermining her.

Oh and much of this will have been in he way you spoke to her, like a little child to be scolded or as an equal parent. Be honest with yourself on this, how do you speak to her?* There is no bitterness in this post, I suggest you see it because it is confronting to you to look at yourself and your actions.


----------



## chillymorn69

*Re: bald guys and overweight women*

So what your bald .

Make it your thing. Shave it every morning. Clean shave. Smooth shiney wear it with ptide. 

Dress nicer shine your shoes when anyone comments just say I like my head like my shoes polished and grin like the butchers dog giving a smirk like you don't give a $hit what others think you do your own thing !

Confidence women love a confident man.

If you were a 9 as you say you will still be a 9 to the right woman.

Sexy rank ....pfttt... be smarter than playing the stupid sex rank game.



I"m out of here.

You can lead a horse to water but you can't grow hair on a rock.


----------



## Elizabeth001

lucy999 said:


> So true.
> 
> 
> 
> OP, I love bald men. My BF shaves his head. Scores of women think it's super duper hot. So you need to rock that look. Butch up your wardrobe. Grow some stubble.
> 
> 
> 
> But I'll be honest. If we were on a first date, I might like your initial look, but I'd be turned off because your attitude is too defeatist for my liking. I get that this is merely an anonymous forum so you can speak freely, but I'm doubtful these traits wouldn't bleed through, even when you are putting your best foot forward on a date.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a dog? Dog parks are great chick magnets.




A dog might help him appreciate another being more than himself as well. I should have brought that up. Dammit. You beat me to it!

Op: start with a plant. 

If you don't kill the plant, try a goldfish. 

If the goldfish lives longer than 6 months, graduate to a cat. 

If the cat lives for 1 full year, try dating. 

Finally...do not get a dog unless otherwise instructed.

Somewhere between the cat and dog, you will find that you love something else in this world way more than you do yourself. 

I think THATS what will really make a difference! *woof*




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy

*Re: bald guys and overweight women*

I hate the stupid ranking because everyone will rank different. 

But things are only worth what people will pay for them. 

Thinking your a 9 doesn't make you a 9. 
If all you get are 6s, you're a 6 

You can think your painting is worth a million bucks but if all you can get for it is $20, it's a $20 painting.


----------



## Elizabeth001

I hate to ruin such a great post with another thought that crept in my mind after that.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy

*I realize it's a tongue in cheek suggestion* 
Goldfish need a 20-30 Gallon tank with filter minimum. 
Don't put a goldfish in a fish bowl. They really should be in a pond as the "they only grow as big as their tank" is a myth.... their enternal organs grow but their outsides don't. They slowly get squished to death from the inside. 
I love my fish. They are a lot of work. My cat is less work. Get a cat first imo 
That's my PSA for the day.


----------



## Elizabeth001

ROFLMAO!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knobcreek

*Re: bald guys and overweight women*



JustAFamilyMan said:


> Funny, as I'm not her nor a her of any kind and I had similar thoughts...


I think your posts are nothing more than virtue signaling white knighting. 
@MrsHolland - whatever you need to tell yourself, but you'll never convince me.


----------



## MrsHolland

*Re: bald guys and overweight women*



knobcreek said:


> I think your posts are nothing more than virtue signaling white knighting.
> @MrsHolland - whatever you need to tell yourself, but you'll never convince me.


I don't need to convince anyone of anything, I'm here for the banter. It means zip to me if a random thinks I'm bitter as I know who I am and what my life is.

The best indication of success for me personally is how happy my life is, mine is 10/10 :laugh:


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy

*Re: bald guys and overweight women*

Lol men who don't agree are white knights. 
Women who don't agree are bitter. 

You just don't seem to like or understand women much. Most of us would see that in a heartbeat and turn you down. Then you'd blame the women for not seeing a good man and only going for other types. 
We like good men. We don't like men who don't actually like women. We don't like men who can't own their sh*t and have to blame women for their failures. 

My bf went through hell. He had a custody battle that could out-hell most of the others I have seen. Civil and criminal, more money on lawyers then he'll ever have again in his life. 
Do you think he sits around complaining about women? Whining at how unfair it was? Pouting about the system and stomping his feet about how mean women are? 
If he did any of that I wouldn't be with him


----------



## worriedwithfear

lucy999 said:


> So true.
> 
> OP, I love bald men. My BF shaves his head. Scores of women think it's super duper hot. So you need to rock that look. Butch up your wardrobe. Grow some stubble.
> 
> But I'll be honest. If we were on a first date, I might like your initial look, but I'd be turned off because your attitude is too defeatist for my liking. I get that this is merely an anonymous forum so you can speak freely, but I'm doubtful these traits wouldn't bleed through, even when you are putting your best foot forward on a date.
> 
> Do you have a dog? Dog parks are great chick magnets.


There's actually a program where I live where you can walk other peoples' dogs. I've done this a few times and it was alright. Sure, I guess depends on how cute the dog is! I found pugs, bulldogs and retrievers to get the most attention!


----------



## JustAFamilyMan

*Re: bald guys and overweight women*



knobcreek said:


> I think your posts are nothing more than virtue signaling white knighting.
> @MrsHolland - whatever you need to tell yourself, but you'll never convince me.


"Virtue signaling" is a phrase which tells you a whole lot about a person and what they believe and it's not a flattering story. 

I took the time to reply not to "white knight" for someone who doesn't seem to need it, but to clear up what is obviously a significant misunderstanding of what people are trying to tell you. I thought another voice may be helpful for you, especially one that doesn't have the disadvantage in your eyes as coming from someone who has a vagina.

If you haven't noticed, you have a habit of throwing labels on people and just dismissing them whenever they provide you with critical feedback. The criticisms you throw out stink of projection. (MsHolland is bitter... because you're bitter. I'm "virtue signaling" and "white knighting", because you're "alpha signaling" to the bros and now you _are learning the truth about women_ and are a knight among men) 

By all means though, you do you.


----------



## Elizabeth001

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> *I realize it's a tongue in cheek suggestion*
> 
> Goldfish need a 20-30 Gallon tank with filter minimum.
> 
> Don't put a goldfish in a fish bowl. They really should be in a pond as the "they only grow as big as their tank" is a myth.... their enternal organs grow but their outsides don't. They slowly get squished to death from the inside.
> 
> I love my fish. They are a lot of work. My cat is less work. Get a cat first imo
> 
> That's my PSA for the day.




Hey...it sounded good. Rofl

I never had a goldfish actually. 

I have 2 schnauzers. All though the 3 of us have a lot of separation anxiety, we're all healthy and alive. 

I guess it runs in the family. Oldest son never crawled. Just went from being really pissed off on his tummy on the floor to walking. 

He's 28 and still hates me for putting him on his tummy. He is STILL like "fvch crawling". Haha! That's my boy! :-D

ETA: I've always been good with plants. I thought that might be relative to the thread 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth001

worriedwithfear said:


> There's actually a program where I live where you can walk other peoples' dogs. I've done this a few times and it was alright. Sure, I guess depends on how cute the dog is! I found pugs, bulldogs and retrievers to get the most attention!




PLEASE...do more of that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth001

And shelters! And a kids ward at any hospital. Retirement centers. If you're really that great of a guy, put it to work. You just might meet someone special along the way 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy

I can't keep a plant alive. 

Dogs will always get my attention, I know all the dogs on my street and the cats. If you have an animal and it looks taken care of and happy, that'll get my attention. Maybe, if I look up at you and not just the dog. 

And fish. I'd message men just because I saw a fish tank in one of their pics and I'd ask about their fish. There are fish groups here, they have meets. Lots of single folks. Just don't put a goldfish in a bowl and you're good. 

Dogs with clothes are not a good option for a male. Don't dress your dog.


----------



## knobcreek

*Re: bald guys and overweight women*



SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> Lol men who don't agree are white knights.
> Women who don't agree are bitter.


No, men whose every post is a form of virtue signaling to the women at TAM about how good of a guy he is and in defense of them is a white knight. Women whose posts seem bitter and project randomly situations from their past on the topic at hand are bitter. I've had plenty of women disagree with me and don't find them bitter. Perhaps ill informed, but not necessarily bitter.

Either way, I don't expect to convince anyone here, I don't hate women at all, I don't hate any one collective group of people.

You and your great BF have issues beyond which I would ever get into on a forum because there are real people behind the keyboard and I'm not looking to actually make people feel bad about themselves. But I will say I do not envy you at all, I think based on what you have described, the fisting, his insistence on you sleeping with other men, other stuff I don't think you have quite the gem there you think you do.


----------



## worriedwithfear

EleGirl said:


> You clearly have never been a woman. There is all kind of pressure put on women to be self confident, have self esteem, slim, beautiful, and on and on. Just look at all the advertising thrown at women telling them that we are not pretty enough, not slim enough, not whatever enough and so we need to buy their products or no man will ever pay attention to us.
> 
> Add to that the fact that most men want the best looking woman that they can land.
> 
> People tell women that they need to lose weight all the time. Men make fun of and laugh at over weight girls/women all the time.
> 
> Your main problem is that you are wallowing in self pity. Be yourself and work on improving yourself to be the best that you can be. That's all that any of us can do. When you do that, there will be some women who find you attractive.
> 
> But when a person is depressed and wallowing in self pity, it's very hard to attract anyone... depression and self pity are what is unattractive.
> 
> What are you doing to get rid of the depression? Are you working out? What's your social life like?



I agree self pity is not a great attribute. As for depression (obv. linked with self-pity) this is not something you can simply switch off but needs endless work. For some it is just for a season, for others it can be lifelong. That's an entirely different topic for another thread though!


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy

Isn't church a good way to meet women? People were always hooking up when I was a kid in church. So and so had a cousin who'd be great for your sister and whatnot. 

Join church events, lots have singles events. Check for local Facebook groups for singles or group meets. 

And ita, volunteer places.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy

worriedwithfear said:


> I agree self pity is not a great attribute. As for depression (obv. linked with self-pity) this is not something you can simply switch off but needs endless work. For some it is just for a season, for others it can be lifelong. That's an entirely different topic for another thread though!


Go on meds if needed. I did, allows me to be me at my best. I have depression and anxiety. Without meds I'm not as desirable a person to be with.


----------



## worriedwithfear

*Re: bald guys and overweight women*

I'm "virtue signaling" and "white knighting", because you're "alpha signaling" to the bros 
LOOL


----------



## Mr. Nail

as long as you are over 6 feet tall I don't think there will be a problem. On the other hand if you are under 5' 6" and bald you might want to start looking for a bridge to haunt.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy

*Re: bald guys and overweight women*

Meh, he doesn't "insist" on anything. He is amazing and everything I want and was looking for specifically. I was into those things before I met him and he is also into those things. Hence why we are compatible. 

Women can be sexual people. We can enjoy and love all kinds of sex.


----------



## knobcreek

Dude if you were a 9 before losing your hair you would be a 9 after, these guys never had an issue. men do not drop from a 9 to a 6 from a little male pattern baldness that impacts about 70% of the male population.


----------



## worriedwithfear

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> Go on meds if needed. I did, allows me to be me at my best. I have depression and anxiety. Without meds I'm not as desirable a person to be with.


I have tried many meds over the years. None have really had any significant impact. I don't know. I'm thinking I might go back on it soon as I haven't been on any for about 3 years now. However I really think it's more to do with me being around people alot more, going on dates, meeting more women in general and just having more purpose and direction in my life. More positive experiences.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy

Meds take time to figure out the right dose. Expect to take months on each. Going out depressed doesn't help much if people are sensing it from you and picking up on it


----------



## worriedwithfear

knobcreek said:


> Dude if you were a 9 before losing your hair you would be a 9 after, these guys never had an issue. men do not drop from a 9 to a 6 from a little male pattern baldness that impacts about 70% of the male population.


Nice choice of pictures there! I'm guessing you're not bald yourself?


----------



## LADoll

worriedwithfear said:


> I agree self pity is not a great attribute. As for depression (obv. linked with self-pity) this is not something you can simply switch off but needs endless work. For some it is just for a season, for others it can be lifelong. That's an entirely different topic for another thread though!


OP are you a Brit? If so, you will get a ton of lady brownie points just for the accent. We love the accent over here (in the US)


----------



## knobcreek

worriedwithfear said:


> I have tried many meds over the years. None have really had any significant impact. I don't know. I'm thinking I might go back on it soon as I haven't been on any for about 3 years now. However I really think it's more to do with me being around people alot more, going on dates, meeting more women in general and just having more purpose and direction in my life. More positive experiences.


It's not your hair, you're crippled with ridiculously low self-esteem. Meds will not help self-esteem, they can get you out of a massive depression so you can get off the couch to do something to help yourself, but they're not a miracle cure, I get the same benefits from St John's Wort as I did from anti-depressants (but please see a shrink to draw your own conclusion). But you need to work on your self-esteem, it's difficult to recondition yourself to accept your faults and understand everyone has them, no one is close to perfect, and you're being a much harsher judge on yourself than other people are. I'm 5'9, would love to be 6 feet, I'm not and never going to be, there's no sense in focusing on not being 6 feet tall. I'm also well above average intelligence, low body fat/good body, good looking, good job, kind and caring (to those that I love), honest and wont' sell out my integrity for anything, and once I trust people I would lay my life down for them, so focus on the qualities you HAVE, not the ones you'll never have.

Get help with your self-esteem, it's crippling you.


----------



## worriedwithfear

LADoll said:


> OP are you a Brit? If so, you will get a ton of lady brownie points just for the accent. We love the accent over here (in the US)


Indeed I am. I would love to move to the US if I could.


----------



## musiclover

*Re: bald guys and overweight women*

I like bald men. I'll take bald any day over long hair and beards. That's just me. But everyone is different.


----------



## Elizabeth001

worriedwithfear said:


> Indeed I am. I would love to move to the US if I could.




Please get a dog first :x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## worriedwithfear

Elizabeth001 said:


> Please get a dog first :x
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Choosing a dog over moving to another country!? If I had an opportunity to work and live somewhere else I would have already left. 
Anyway no clue what getting a dog has to do with anything but since you brought it up, I might go on another dog walk next week if I have time.


----------



## LADoll

worriedwithfear said:


> *Indeed I am*. I would love to move to the US if I could.


Well see there...you instantly became more attractive!


----------



## worriedwithfear

LADoll said:


> Well see there...you instantly became more attractive!


I would like to meet more American girls but sadly not too many around where I live and most of them are only away temporarily. 
However, I probably get on better overall with girls in this country.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy

It's hit and miss. Some love an accent, some don't. Some love dogs, some don't. Some love bald, some don't. 

Just find who wants you. That's all that matters.


----------



## Diana7

worriedwithfear said:


> This does make me think how it is tough going for men and how easy it can be for women. I mean, some guys naturally aren't confident individuals for whatever reason and so it can be hard work building on it just like some women struggle losing weight. Yet, we have no problem telling a man to "man up" and be more confident because that's what's attractive to women yet would rarely say to a woman to lose more weight so that she'd be more attractive to men.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I realise confidence is one of many key attributes to attracting women but therein lies the point. It just seems that men have to have this long string of attributes and factors from confidence to sense of humour to leadership qualities and yet for women.... what do they need to do? Well not much in comparison. Women far more than men are obviously initially judged on looks more than anything else. Sure, no man wants a psycho or a manipulative ***** but those other requirements simply don't apply to women.
> When's the last time you heard a man being turned off a woman because she didn't have a great job or wasn't ambitious enough or had low confidence? If you're a decent looking guy it's often not enough, you need to have a decent job, social status, good friends etc. If you're a beautiful woman, then it is often enough to attract a multitude of men!
> 
> End of the day, women pick and choose and men have to work harder to stand out from the rest. Just how it is.


 There speaks a man who has little idea of what dating is like for women. :|
Men judge women just as much as women do men.


----------



## Diana7

worriedwithfear said:


> Indeed I am. I would love to move to the US if I could.


 Why? I love the Uk. As does my Australian husband.


----------



## Diana7

worriedwithfear said:


> I have tried many meds over the years. None have really had any significant impact. I don't know. I'm thinking I might go back on it soon as I haven't been on any for about 3 years now. However I really think it's more to do with me being around people alot more, going on dates, meeting more women in general and just having more purpose and direction in my life. More positive experiences.


Maybe not even dating specifically, but getting out there and taking up hobbies, sports, joining clubs, going on singles holidays, doing volunteer work. The more you do the more your self-esteem and confidence will grow.


----------



## Diana7

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> Isn't church a good way to meet women? People were always hooking up when I was a kid in church. So and so had a cousin who'd be great for your sister and whatnot.
> 
> Join church events, lots have singles events. Check for local Facebook groups for singles or group meets.
> 
> And ita, volunteer places.


Only if you have a faith.


----------



## Diana7

Here is a man I used to fancy in my younger days. 
https://i.pinimg.com/originals/aa/ec/1e/aaec1e69294f0fe8f2618fd80eba6aa0.jpg


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti

Diana7 said:


> Here is a man I used to fancy in my younger days.
> https://i.pinimg.com/originals/aa/ec/1e/aaec1e69294f0fe8f2618fd80eba6aa0.jpg


Yul did have a commanding presence.


----------



## musiclover

Haven't read the entire thread but have you tried rogaine? You can get the Walmart one relatively cheap. I'm not sure if baldness is you're issue really but if it will help you get confidence give it a shot


----------



## dawnabon

*Re: bald guys and overweight women*

Oh my God this post has cemented my resolve to become a crazy cat lady in a ratty bathrobe after my divorce is final. I'd rather chew glass than sit around trying to figure out if I'm a 4 or a 2 or a 6 or a 7. Who I could "pull." Is this what being single is now? When I was young it was fun. Omg sounds like hell now. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy

*Re: bald guys and overweight women*



dawnabon said:


> Oh my God this post has cemented my resolve to become a crazy cat lady in a ratty bathrobe after my divorce is final. I'd rather chew glass than sit around trying to figure out if I'm a 4 or a 2 or a 6 or a 7. Who I could "pull." Is this what being single is now? When I was young it was fun. Omg sounds like hell now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I have no idea what I am, or what my bf would be. I just liked him and he liked me. There was no ranking or games or craziness. It's not as bad as it sounds out there. There are a lot of good men and women, sometimes have to fight through junk to get to them but it's not all bad.


----------



## dawnabon

*Re: bald guys and overweight women*



SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> I have no idea what I am, or what my bf would be. I just liked him and he liked me. There was no ranking or games or craziness. It's not as bad as it sounds out there. There are a lot of good men and women, sometimes have to fight through junk to get to them but it's not all bad.


LOL sorry to hijack. I'm at the point in the process where I'm over it all and the thought of dating is gross. But seriously, like you said - it should be fun. If it's not fun forget it. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Faithful Wife

I didn't read all the posts.

I think some men who are bald are very attractive. In and of itself baldness is not a turn off for me. Most men in my age group are now balding at least. It's not a problem. Some men may have been more attractive when they had hair, but if I didn't know them then I wouldn't even think about that.


----------



## MrsHolland

*Re: bald guys and overweight women*



dawnabon said:


> LOL sorry to hijack. I'm at the point in the process where I'm over it all and the thought of dating is gross. But seriously, like you said - it should be fun. If it's not fun forget it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Dating post divorce can be a huge amount of fun, be well and healed first then go and have a blast. I met some gorgeous, adorable men, had lots of nice dinners, fun and laughing and quite enjoyed the experience even though at the beginning I was apprehensive.


----------



## john117

*Re: bald guys and overweight women*



dawnabon said:


> Oh my God this post has cemented my resolve to become a crazy cat lady in a ratty bathrobe after my divorce is final. I'd rather chew glass than sit around trying to figure out if I'm a 4 or a 2 or a 6 or a 7. Who I could "pull." Is this what being single is now? When I was young it was fun. Omg sounds like hell now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


My cat is a 10.


----------



## DustyDog

*Re: bald guys and overweight women*



worriedwithfear said:


> I encountered this post on an earlier thread -
> 
> "The majority of attractive women in our age group (22-35) do not find bald men attractive. Not all but most. Guys in your situation need to have other compensating factors such as a great personality and a huge circle of fun friends, a great house, a boat, a great job, great connections, etc."
> 
> So I'd like to know if this is reversed, say for overweight or large women, what would be the compensating factors be?
> What would overweight women need to have in order to attract a potential mate? Decent, caring, genuine, supportive personality? Like and is good at cooking/cleaning?


Totally different things!!!

Bald? It's about genes. A man cannot change this.

An overweight person, of either gender, is a symptom of decades of lack of self-discipline. And it can always be changed.

These two elements can not be compared.


----------



## worriedwithfear

*Re: bald guys and overweight women*



DustyDog said:


> Totally different things!!!
> 
> Bald? It's about genes. A man cannot change this.
> 
> An overweight person, of either gender, is a symptom of decades of lack of self-discipline. And it can always be changed.
> 
> These two elements can not be compared.


Exactly what I was saying


----------



## worriedwithfear

musiclover said:


> Haven't read the entire thread but have you tried rogaine? You can get the Walmart one relatively cheap. I'm not sure if baldness is you're issue really but if it will help you get confidence give it a shot


I tried Rogaine for years and had no effect whatsoever. Didn't slow the hairloss process at all. Just doesn't work for some men sadly. My case of MPB was pretty severe.


----------



## Satya

*Re: bald guys and overweight women*

@worriedwithfear, what is it you want here, precisely?


And to answer your original question, which seems to have gotten buried: 

... It's all about _attitude._


----------



## dawnabon

*Re: bald guys and overweight women*



john117 said:


> My cat is a 10.


Gorrrrrrgeous

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## growing_weary

*Re: bald guys and overweight women*



DustyDog said:


> Totally different things!!!
> 
> Bald? It's about genes. A man cannot change this.
> 
> An overweight person, of either gender, is a symptom of decades of lack of self-discipline. And it can always be changed.
> 
> These two elements can not be compared.


Ok. But if you're stuck with the cards Mother Nature dealt you then what? Do yo bemoan the unfairness of it all, or suck it up and work with what you have? Less worry and woe over something that's difficult to change and more action on things you have control over. 

Bald guys pull hot chicks, ugly guys pull hot chicks, rich guys pull hot chicks, all guys have the potential to. It really depends on the complete package OP wants, how he presents himself, and opportunity. Sure, his playing field may be limited from the tiny slice of him we see here. The time spent worrying about how unfair life is could be time spent going out and doing things.

If you just want a young hot thing on your arm, and you have the means, try being a sugar daddy. That would give you a skewed view of the actual dating scene because it's more transactional, but you'd get young, entrepreneurial eye candy as long as you knew you had to pay to play.


----------



## growing_weary

How about a series of transplants and propecia to thicken what is left?


----------



## EllisRedding

Let's be honest, just about every man would rather have a full head of hair with the option to be "bald", vs bald not being an option. I personally feel like I look better when I have a full head of hair vs when I shave my head, and I would guess this applies to most men. Losing your hair sucks, but life goes on, so many other worse things in life that could happen lol

You could always get a hair hat


----------



## MattMatt

*Re: bald guys and overweight women*

*Moderator Note:*

Please! No snarking, no being rude to other members.


----------



## Satya

I don't know, @EllisRedding. Maybe for some men.
I've known plenty of men with hair that want to do nothing but shave it off when the summer rolls around. My husband is one of them. He used to work with the local police so he often gets a high & tight. He seriously looks like a cop and since he's a Constable, when he wears his badge for an official purpose, the town ladies won't leave him alone. I have to beat them off with sticks.


----------



## john117

*Re: bald guys and overweight women*

It isn't just self discipline. I had an aunt who looked like Nancy Sinatra in the boots MTV clip at age 25. 20 years later her thyroid decided to go crazy and she nearly doubled in size. With the medicine available back then her condition was barely manageable let alone fixable.


----------



## EllisRedding

Satya said:


> I don't know, @EllisRedding. Maybe for some men.
> I've known plenty of men with hair that want to do nothing but shave it off when the summer rolls around. My husband is one of them. He used to work with the local police so he often gets a high & tight. He seriously looks like a cop and since he's a Constable, when he wears his badge for an official purpose, the town ladies won't leave him alone. I have to beat them off with sticks.


See, there is a difference though IMO. Buzzing your head (so you still have a full head of hair, it is just very short, you can still tell the person actually has hair) is much different then being bald where there is no sign of hair. If I took a razor to my head it would look different then if I just buzzed my hair short.


----------



## Personal

*Re: bald guys and overweight women*

@john117 every time you post pictures of your cat, I feel like I am seeing an exact clone of the pure breed Turkish Angora cat we used to have.


----------



## john117

*Re: bald guys and overweight women*



Personal said:


> @john117 every time you post pictures of your cat, I feel like I am seeing an exact clone of the pure breed Turkish Angora cat we used to have.


He's a pure breed Maine **** but lots of similarities in looks (but not size LoL)

It's all about package integration. Look at Lisa Fischer, the female vocalist for the Rolling Stones. Regardless of weight she's stunning and a great lady.


----------



## NextTimeAround

*Re: bald guys and overweight women*



john117 said:


> He's a pure breed Maine **** but lots of similarities in looks (but not size LoL)
> 
> It's all about package integration. Look at Lisa Fischer, the female vocalist for the Rolling Stones. Regardless of weight she's stunning and a great lady.


Look at some the earlier clips, she was at one time really hot physically.

This is definitely an example of "what's inside is more important."


----------



## john117

*Re: bald guys and overweight women*



NextTimeAround said:


> Look at some the earlier clips, she was at one time really hot physically.
> 
> This is definitely an example of "what's inside is more important."


Exactly. There's a minimum of "looks" but most of it is "inside".


----------



## dawnabon

*Re: bald guys and overweight women*



john117 said:


> It isn't just self discipline. I had an aunt who looked like Nancy Sinatra in the boots MTV clip at age 25. 20 years later her thyroid decided to go crazy and she nearly doubled in size. With the medicine available back then her condition was barely manageable let alone fixable.


God. Thank you. 

I need to lose 30 pounds and I feel like people look at me and see fat and lazy (really I'm a whopping size 12 so not huge, most of the judgment I get is from myself), when in reality I gained that weight when my thyroid went haywire, around the same time I had four pregnancies in one year (three miscarriages, one successful one which produced my son). So I gained a good bit of weight in that time period but there was a bit more going on than lack of self-discipline and stuffing candy in my face. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## dawnabon

Wait, you're 6'2" and British? Dude. The hair is a non-issue. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## dawnabon

Also thank you x 1000 to the person who posted Patrick Stewart pics. <3

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Diana7

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Yul did have a commanding presence.


Yes indeed. Showing my age now. :surprise::surprise:


----------



## Diana7

If there is one hair style that I hate on men it's this

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=a...sAQIJw&biw=1094&bih=511#imgrc=sI92o0bwGWWYuM:

Give me a bald man any day.


----------



## EllisRedding

Diana7 said:


> If there is one hair style that I hate in men it's this
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=a...sAQIJw&biw=1094&bih=511#imgrc=sI92o0bwGWWYuM:
> 
> Give me a bald man any day.


I choose my color/style depending on the occasion


----------



## Diana7

ellisredding said:


> i choose my color/style depending on the occasion


nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## 3Xnocharm

Bald is awesome! Men who do hairpieces and comb-overs end up looking ridiculous, just let it all go!


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti

Diana7 said:


> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


I love my daughter so much, I told her I would support her no matter what. She could date a musician and I'm okay with that. She could even bring home a Democrat and as long as he's good to her I'd welcome him with open arms. 

But don't you ever bring a man bun to our doorstep!


----------



## musiclover

Diana7 said:


> If there is one hair style that I hate on men it's this
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=a...sAQIJw&biw=1094&bih=511#imgrc=sI92o0bwGWWYuM:
> 
> Give me a bald man any day.


That and the duck dynasty look


----------



## Personal

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> But don't you ever bring a man bun to our doorstep!


Or a mullet with a perm!


----------



## lucy999

Diana7 said:


> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


Yessssssssss!

All of y'all who are man bun hating . . .
love me some man buns!! But if their hair looks better than mine, it's a deal-breaker. A girl has got to have standards you know.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti

lucy999 said:


> Yessssssssss!
> 
> All of y'all who are man bun hating . . .
> love me some man buns!! But if their hair looks better than mine, it's a deal-breaker. A girl has got to have standards you know.


Never fear... a man with a man bun, by its very nature, could never have hair looking better than yours... ever... unless of course you are sporting a femullett!

femullets


----------



## samyeagar

*Re: bald guys and overweight women*



SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> Bitter, entitled, whiny men who blame women for all their problems are a 1. Doesn't matter what they look like.
> 
> Men with good attitudes will get good women. It's not always about looks.


They'll still get laid like tile if they get paid to throw a ball, jump around on stage with a guitar, or have a billion in the bank.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy

*Re: bald guys and overweight women*



samyeagar said:


> They'll still get laid like tile if they get paid to throw a ball, jump around on stage with a guitar, or have a billion in the bank.


Pretty much anyone can get laid. Finding a partner who is into you (not your money) and is compatible is a lot different. 
Getting laid isn't the standard.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti

*Re: bald guys and overweight women*



samyeagar said:


> They'll still get laid like tile if they get paid to throw a ball, jump around on stage with a guitar, or have a billion in the bank.


Which might be cause for complaint if you're only concerned with getting laid. But if you're actually looking for a well rounded relationship, this may make it even more difficult as it's hard to figure out who wants to be with you because of you rather than because of your money or fame. 

I don't envy rock stars or billionaires one bit.


----------



## samyeagar

*Re: bald guys and overweight women*



SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> Pretty much anyone can get laid. Finding a partner who is into you (not your money) and is compatible is a lot different.
> Getting laid isn't the standard.


But that is where the disconnect often is in these kinds of pseudo-red pill discussions. Some setting the standard to getting laid, others to having a relationship, and then throw into the mix that for some, those two things are one in the same, and others, they are completely different.


----------



## ReformedHubby

*Re: bald guys and overweight women*

OP,

Not sure I understand why you think women your age think bald guys are unsexy...You do realize that quite a few of us that have hair actually like that look anyway. All you have to do is own it. You do know that you are more than just whats on your head right? Be confident, dress well, do all you can professionally/career wise and the rest will fall in place. Will you be able to have anyone you want? NOPE! In fact you will get shot down quite a bit. But....you will maximize your chance of finding someone that you find attractive and that you are compatible with.


----------



## RClawson

*Re: bald guys and overweight women*

Don't need to read the thread. I am balding and my W is overweight. Bases all covered.


----------



## Evinrude58

*Re: bald guys and overweight women*

Baldness not a problem.

You need to:

Get a job.
Get some confidence.
Get your own place.
Get happy.

Take care of these 4 things in that order.
The woman thing will most assuredly tAke care of itself.

Do you have any idea how many women there are who are single and dying for a man? Take care of the basics and you can take your pick. Physical appearance, as long as your clean and well groomed,is not a huge barrier.

No job, no place of your own, no self confidence....... those you can fix, and those matter. Baldness doesn't. 
I'm bald, I make low middle class pay. I have 3 kids and not a spare dime..... I can find a woman. And I'm no Brad Pitt, I promise you. 
I'm also not outgoing. Stop worrying about your looks. And don't think you're going to be able to live with parents and never get a job, and think some princess is going to somehow recognize all your hidden potential and you'll live happily ever after.
You have to make yourself a man that earns respect. When that happens, you'll suddenly be the center of many ladies' attention.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt

*Re: bald guys and overweight women*



worriedwithfear said:


> Difference is I guess there's always something you can do with your physical size. You can always work to lose weight but it's not possible to magically grow hair on your head. However yes I see what you're saying, it's important to carry yourself in the appropriate manner.


OK, I'm not going to lie or blow sunshine up your ass.

I have always found bald men extremely unattractive. I've never dated one, and when I was doing online dating, any bald guy that wrote to me got my usual sugar-coated excuse for not wanting to meet. Hey, we all like what we like, and there's nothing wrong with seeking what we like. And to ME, there's nothing quite as sexy as a full head of dark hair. Lucky me - I found a wonderful man with a gorgeous head of dark hair, so it's all good.

OP, if this is a huge issue for you, you DO have options. There are plenty of options out there (Hair Club for Men, Dr. Bosley hair follicle transplant system, etc. etc.), or even a well made toupee. While you're right that you can't 'magically' just get your hair to grow back, you CAN have hair again if you're willing to pay for it. Just because every one else shaves their head down because they're bald doesn't mean you have to do it too and just find a way to like it. Replacing your hair is really no different than women getting Botox and fillers or breast implants or any other type of cosmetic altering. Do what makes YOU feel attractive.

This post was strictly about the bald issue, *not *about the 'no job' thing or the lack of confidence thing or anything else.


----------



## john117

*Re: bald guys and overweight women*

You'll be surprised how quickly that full head of hair can disappear as one ages.


----------



## Diana7

*Re: bald guys and overweight women*



john117 said:


> You'll be surprised how quickly that full head of hair can disappear as one ages.


Exactly. For me though, I like the bald look so it doesn't bother me. In fact, when I see photos of my husband when he had far more hair and it was dark brown and not mostly grey, I fancied him far less.


----------



## sissyphus

*Re: bald guys and overweight women*

I'm a little late on this post, but here's my two cents. weather your bald or overweight. unless it's a health issue. it should be a mute point. if you're attracted to someone, that's it. there are many beautiful looking people out there, but their personalities suck. I would rather date someone with a good personality and sane than just looks alone. unfortunately some times you don't find out until you've dated the person for awhile.


----------



## worriedwithfear

What do people think are some of the gender double standards in society? Any opinions or things that you've noticed personally yourself? Just curious to hear some thoughts about it. I think it's an interesting topic of discussion and I had posted a link actually on a previous thread detailing some of them. Encourage people to take a look! Thanks


----------



## Emerging Buddhist

Some were funny, some silly, I like a couple a lot... good lessons in judgement really from opposing viewpoints that I experience daily as well, especially as I navigate through many different offices in a day.

Body image projection seems to me to be a combination of marketing and narcissism... unhealthy choices chasing at times, unhealthy choices.

When you look across the room, does one catch the shape first, or how the eyes connect with the smile?

Or in a mirror?


----------



## sokillme

As to your multiple post, since I was unable to comment before I will now, starting with the intent of this post when you started it. Being a man who lost his hair a eventually started shaving it off in my late 30's. First off I know the insecurity you feel. I remember it well when it first started happening to me. However now I just laugh at myself for that. I actually think I look better bald. I am also in the best shape of my life in my 40's and am married. It was my wife who convinced me to start to bic it. I was just buzzing it to the shortest setting. Now I shave it 2 times a week. It is never longer then 2 days growth, this being when it starts to look bad. 

Saying all that, here is my advice. If you are just looking for hookups then why not just get a toupee, if you are going to date girls who are shallow enough to not give you the time of day because of being bald then why not just give them fake hair. Kind of fits the type of person they are. Appearance is what they care about anyway. 

However if you are really after a long term relationship, then I suggest you do a few things. First get a stable solid careen going. You don't have to be making lots of money yet but you need to be establish with prospects. The good news is you are still young enough to do this. It will have two effects, first most Men, me included get some confidence from having a job that we are good at. That will serve you well in all the things you do. Seriously you need to do this. It needs to be your priority even before you start looking for a long term relationship. It also has the other effect of making you more attractive to a potential mate. There is nothing wrong with a women wanting a man who can provide for her and her potential children. Though that has supposedly changed in our post modern society, it really hasn't and the idea that it has is a bunch of hype. Even Women who are perfectly capable of taking care of themselves financially are most likely be attracted to a man with prospects for a steady career. Can't fight human nature. We are men, we provide, that is what we do it's our nature. Embrace that, you will end up getting a great satisfaction from that. 

Next get in good shape, if you are overweight, fix that. Also start to lift weights, not saying get built like a weight lifter, but you should have some cut and definition. Working out releases endorphins and gives you tangible goals and successes. Again it helps with your confidence. Look up golden ratio work to achieve that. 

Get some nice clothes, if you don't know how to do that buy some magazines like GQ and look and learn how. Dress to impress, and when people say you look good in something try to figure out why, and replicate that with you wardrobe. Attracting a mate is about ATTRACTING a mate. If you don't have a lot of money. Go cheep on things that are common like jeans, but save and spend on one or two pieces of clothing that can be worn a lot. Like a leather jacket, a casual jacket or modern sports coat. Good leather shoes. Fashion sneakers. 

If you insist on being on Tinder and hookup sites. Get someone who knows what they doing to help you take the best pictures of yourself you can. That is how you make an impression with those sites. Look for some info on the web for that. You need to work on your marketing, as this is really what those sites are, advertising. 

Finally and most importantly learn to talk and listen. It may not help you get the dates but it will help you on the dates. That is probably one of the most important things you can do to have a good relationship. Most women will be attracted to a man who can talk. Also read about what makes a successful relationship so that when you do meet the right women you are somewhat prepared. It will also help you weed out the lemons. Like anything else to have a good relationship you need to work at it and practice. 

You need to understand, dating is a numbers game the more you meet and date the better you get at it and the better chance you have to meet the right one. At least you live in an age where it easy to meet people. When I was in my 20's we had to to to bars and clubs or hope we met people in some random way. The information age has given you such a head start. Now you just have to learn how to date well. Start with what I posted and go from there. 

Bald is like anything else, some women will like it, some won't. Don't worry about the ones who don't. Assuming you do what I say there will plenty of women who won't care.


----------



## worriedwithfear

Emerging Buddhist said:


> Some wre funny, some silly, I like a couple a lot... good lessons in judgement really from opposing viewpoints that I experience daily as well, especially as I navigate through many different offices in a day.
> 
> Body image projection seems to me to be a combination of marketing and narcissism... unhealthy choices chasing at times, unhealthy choices.
> 
> When you look across the room, does one catch the shape first, or how the eyes connect with the smile?
> 
> Or in a mirror?


That's right, I thought it's interesting because these are projections that we may have on a daily basis without even noticing. That's why I posted it. Some of them were a bit silly and made little sense like the one with the topless man speaking to the topless woman telling her it's obscene when they're both topless! Obviously, that's going to be perceived differently and rightly so because women are sexualised when they're topless, men really aren't in the same way. 
I liked the parenting one and unfair judgements that women get when they're seen with children and the work related ones.


----------



## worriedwithfear

Sokillme, thank you for your very thoughtful and detailed response. 



sokillme said:


> There is nothing wrong with a women wanting a man who can provide for her and her potential children. Though that has supposedly changed in our post modern society, it really hasn't and the idea that it has is a bunch of hype. Even Women who are perfectly capable of taking care of themselves financially are most likely be attracted to a man without prospects for a steady career. Can't fight human nature. We are men, we provide, that is what we do it's our nature.


I think you meant to say WITH prospects....! But yes, exactly, this is what I've been saying and thinking. It's true and biology dictates that. I'm glad that someone on here has finally said it! I think this is really my main concern. I'm good with the other areas you touched on, obviously one can always look for improvement. I'm good with the baldness issue as I said I go through phases but like you say career is priority and being able to be in a position to attract the best potential mate.


----------



## Satya

Interesting how we went from baldness to man buns.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist

lucy999 said:


> Yessssssssss!
> 
> All of y'all who are man bun hating . . .
> love me some man buns!! But if their hair looks better than mine, it's a deal-breaker. A girl has got to have standards you know.





Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Never fear... a man with a man bun, by its very nature, could never have hair looking better than yours... ever... unless of course you are sporting a femullett!
> 
> femullets


Is a man bun like a top knot?

I'm afraid to Google it...


----------



## lucy999

Emerging Buddhist said:


> Is a man bun like a top knot?
> 
> I'm afraid to Google it...


Yes it is. Google it. Triple dawg dare ya.:grin2:


----------



## Emerging Buddhist

Great...


----------



## Emerging Buddhist

.


----------



## john117

Cats are less work? What a biased opinion.


----------



## dawnabon

I'll just ship you mine. She's already boxed up.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## sokillme

worriedwithfear said:


> Sokillme, thank you for your very thoughtful and detailed response.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you meant to say WITH prospects....!


Yeah. haha. Probably changed the sentence at some point but was skipping over the word.


----------



## sokillme

worriedwithfear said:


> Sokillme, thank you for your very thoughtful and detailed response.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you meant to say WITH prospects....! But yes, exactly, this is what I've been saying and thinking. It's true and biology dictates that. I'm glad that someone on here has finally said it! I think this is really my main concern. I'm good with the other areas you touched on, obviously one can always look for improvement. I'm good with the baldness issue as I said I go through phases but like you say career is priority and being able to be in a position to attract the best potential mate.


Well you're not dead. First figure out what you are good at and what you like to do. Then figure out if you can make money doing that. If not there are a whole bunch of trades that pay very well. My feeling is if you don't really have something you are passionate about go for something that pays well. Then use the money to pursue your passion.

Stop worrying about mates and worry about becoming financially independent. Again the more of this stuff you have under control the better position you will be to pick a quality mate, the better quality women you will attract. This will sound hash but you are not going to attract many quality women if you still live with your parents. It just doesn't work that way.


----------



## worriedwithfear

sokillme said:


> This will sound hash but you are not going to attract many quality women if you still live with your parents. It just doesn't work that way.


I know this, it's not harsh to say. However in circumstances these days, it's not always practical due to expensive rental prices especially in major cities. However, this is only a temporary situation for me. I can't stand it in truth.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt

Dogs rule and cats drool.:grin2:


----------



## Diana7

musiclover said:


> That and the duck dynasty look


Oh yes, the long shaggy beard look, no thanks.


----------



## Diana7

worriedwithfear said:


> I know this, it's not harsh to say. However in circumstances these days, it's not always practical due to expensive rental prices especially in major cities. However, this is only a temporary situation for me. I can't stand it in truth.


It does depend on how old you are. A man with parent in his early to mid 20's ok, a guy with parents in his 30's NOT Ok.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy

My cat is like some parters. 

Just ignores you most of the day until they want some attention. Always seems pissed off at me but I never know why. 
Just uses me for food and affection and gives nothing back.


----------



## worriedwithfear

Diana7 said:


> It does depend on how old you are. A man with parent in his early to mid 20's ok, a guy with parents in his 30's NOT Ok.


Says who though? All depends on individual circumstances in my opinion. Not ideal at any adult age but it's a growing trend - https://www.aol.co.uk/money/2016/01/26/living-with-parents-until-the-age-of-35-can-this-be-right/
For First Time In 130 Years, More Young Adults Live With Parents Than With Partners : The Two-Way : NPR

Maybe this is also more common in Europe.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy

I wouldn't be with a man at any age who lived with his parents. 
Most women would consider that a deal breaker. Independence is a must have quality for most people.


----------



## TaDor

Read the OP - and sorry, I'm short on time and posting my response:
Guys with NO HAIR who get chicks hot... 









I was losing my hair in my late 20s. At age 30, I shaved it ALL OFF. I got in shape.

The LACK of HAIR on my HEAD did not keep me from getting LAID or girlfriends! I've had sex with over 120 women since I shaved my head. I dated women as young as 20... even in my late 30s. My wife was 25 when I met her (I was 40). No hair ON MY HEAD.

You need to get over it. Its just hair. Attract women who don't care.... because YOU DO CARE, it is unattractive to women.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy

Some women don't like bald. Even the hot, celebrity guys. 
Some women like bald. 
Some have no preference at all. 

That alone isn't going to make or break someone's choices. 

Living with parents, no job and attitude about the "fairness" of dating, needing a hot girl without other expectations and being desperate are make or break items.


----------



## Diana7

worriedwithfear said:


> Says who though? All depends on individual circumstances in my opinion. Not ideal at any adult age but it's a growing trend - https://www.aol.co.uk/money/2016/01/26/living-with-parents-until-the-age-of-35-can-this-be-right/
> For First Time In 130 Years, More Young Adults Live With Parents Than With Partners : The Two-Way : NPR
> 
> Maybe this is also more common in Europe.


In the UK where I live housing is very expensive in many areas, especially in the south where we lived at the time. However, there are ways of moving out and being independent that don't cost too much. All my three children had left home by 24, they all rented rooms in shared housing and one still shares a flat with another lady. One has moved up north with his family so they can afford to buy a home. There are ways of being independent.
I do know young women who wouldn't be interested in a man still at home well into his adulthood, especially if they have lived independently for years themselves. They want men who can look after themselves, who can cook and do their own washing and pay their own bills, who have shown that they are their own man, who have shown that they have cut the emotional ties with their parents. If you are at home and are well into adulthood, it will make you far more independent if you leave and you will mature a lot as well.
Also more appealing to girls.
Not sure how old you are, but if you are past your late 20's, then why are you still at home????


----------



## worriedwithfear

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> Some women don't like bald. Even the hot, celebrity guys.
> Some women like bald.
> Some have no preference at all.
> 
> That alone isn't going to make or break someone's choices.
> 
> Living with parents, no job and attitude about the "fairness" of dating, needing a hot girl without other expectations and being desperate are make or break items.


Already stated clearly in the thread that I'm not happy with my entire situation and that I'm trying my best to change that but that seems lost on you. Never said that I exclusively wanted a hot girl with no other expectations and certainly if I was that desperate I would have been with the first girl that showed interest. 
You've already made your point about my situation, understood, so you can go back to talking about your cat.


----------



## Ynot

musiclover said:


> Haven't read the entire thread but have you tried rogaine? You can get the Walmart one relatively cheap. I'm not sure if baldness is you're issue really but if it will help you get confidence give it a shot


Instead of Rogaine on his head, he could go the cheap route and rub Preparation H over the rest of his body. It worls the same way but in reverse :laugh:


----------



## worriedwithfear

Ynot said:


> Instead of Rogaine on his head, he could go the cheap route and rub Preparation H over the rest of his body. It worls the same way but in reverse :laugh:


Already tried it! Sounds like you're very familiar with the product too!


----------



## Ynot

worriedwithfear said:


> Already tried it! Sounds like you're very familiar with the product too!


No, not personally, at least not for that purpose.


----------



## Red Sonja

worriedwithfear said:


> *What do people think are some of the gender double standards in society?* Any opinions or things that you've noticed personally yourself? Just curious to hear some thoughts about it. I think it's an interesting topic of discussion and* I had posted a link actually on a previous thread detailing some of them. *Encourage people to take a look! Thanks


Do you really want to go there? Your thread on that subject was locked by a moderator. You should take that as a warning.


----------



## worriedwithfear

Red Sonja said:


> Do you really want to go there? Your thread on that subject was locked by a moderator. You should take that as a warning.


You can share if you like, sure.


----------



## TaDor

Rogaine = waste of money. I tried that nasty stinky crap on my head for one day. I had bought a 4~6 month supply. I said to myself "So do I really want to spend money and smell this nasty stuff, my head feeling dirty every single day for the rest of my life?".

I *SHAVED* all my hair off right after that... I took back the un-used boxes and never looked back.

I grow some hair on my head, but I'm bald on top and thin hair around. I don't care, and I shave once a week or so. My wife doesn't care... and yeah, she also think long hair looks HOT on guys too. But she also loves my baldness. She NEVER EVER said a word about my hair "issues" like "you'd turn me on if you had hair".

You know what I also do... I grow a beard once a year. Makes her hot.


----------



## sokillme

Boom! Read the article and shave your head.


----------



## MJJEAN

PSA: If you do shave your head please remember that the sun burns and sunscreen is your friend.

My Dad is intelligent, has a great sense of humor, is confident, and can be very charming. He's also overweight by about 150+ lbs. and has been bald since I was a tween. My mom passed when Dad was 37. I swear, after about 6 months he was weaving and bobbing to dodge women throwing their panties at him. The woman he married is a mere 2 years older than me, his eldest daughter. Believe me, bald isn't the problem.


----------



## Andy1001

worriedwithfear said:


> Already tried it! Sounds like you're very familiar with the product too!


Have you tried getting some rabbits and training them to sit on your head.
From a distance they will look like hares.😈


----------



## john117

If you're over 55-60 you can try the all snow white look.


----------



## Elizabeth001

Damn...it is simply amazing what you can find on the internet. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## worriedwithfear




----------



## worriedwithfear

*bald men*

Bald guys do have a disadvantage when it comes to dating. Truth remains is that women are less attracted to the guy who has no hair, regardless of whether they're confident, smart etc etc. We all like to think that women look beyond just outward appearance and of course they do to some extent, especially as they get older, however the truth remains bald men in general don't have much luck. 

I'm still yet to see many bald guys with attractive women. The ones that do most likely were together when the man still had hair and developed baldness at a later stage, so goes the saying "get in there before you lose it" I do see many ok looking bald guys with slightly bigger women and this of course is because they themselves are the "female bald equivalent" so it makes sense they find each other. 

Totally bald just puts the more attractive women off sadly.


----------



## Yeswecan

*Re: bald men*

Everyone has their thing. My BIL is bald by choice. He has no issues with getting dates.


----------



## Middle of Everything

*Re: bald men*

Sounds about right.

I know someone like this. Bald as ****. Luckily married when he had hair. Well he has hair now, but its in the form of a beard that screams "compensating".


----------



## Personal

*Re: bald men*



worriedwithfear said:


> Totally bald just puts the more attractive women off sadly.


Au contraire, as someone who has hair I find there's nothing sad about it at all. :wink2:


----------



## FieryHairedLady

*Re: bald men*

Because of course a woman can't be attractive if she is bigger. Right?

(Yes, I am being sarcastic.)


----------



## dubsey

*Re: bald men*

Bald men, have zero issue finding a woman. I mean, Vin Diesel must be in all those movies because he's a fantastic actor.


----------



## Not

*Re: bald men*

It depends. Bald can be quite hot. The shape of the head matters most imo. Some guys can really pull it off. When my H was younger and more fit he began to lose his hair so be began shaving the “bowl”. With his head shape, a nice tan and his fit body I would get all hot and bothered just looking at him.


----------



## GTdad

*Re: bald men*

Based on the OP's prior threads, I think we can try to reassure him until we're blue in the face and accomplish exactly zilch.


----------



## oldshirt

*Re: bald men*

It's too bad Shemar Moore won't be able to get any hot dates because he seems like a really good person. 

I had long, thick, dark, 80s rock star hair in my youth through my early 20s. 

Went into the military at 24 and got the buzz cut. 

Got out 6 years later and by that time it was visibly receding. 

Married my wife who is a former state-level beauty queen contestant at 31. 

The receding, widow's peaks and graying were getting quite noticeable by early 40s so I shaved it off. 

I have been with more women and more attractive women, including some hotties in their early and mid 20s as a middle aged, shaved-bald man than I ever did in my youth when I had thick hair. I was with more women in my mid 40s than I had been my whole life combined up to that point. 

Now would I have done better if I looked like Fabio? I don't know, maybe. 
Or maybe not. 

I would have been with 'different' women had I had thick, luscious hair, but I don't know if I would have necessarily been with 'more' or 'better' women. 

Shaved bald is a style. Some women like the style. Some women hate it. And some women REALLY like it. 

The women that swoon over Fabio may or may not dig Shemar Moore much but I have the feeling Shemar does just fine.


----------



## lifeistooshort

*Re: bald men*

I have no problem with bald men, but I do see irony in the fact that you're bemoaning that women won't look past the physical but they need to be attractive.

So they should apply different standards to you then you do to them.


----------



## Personal

*Re: bald men*



GTdad said:


> Based on the OP's prior threads, I think we can try to reassure him until we're blue in the face and accomplish exactly zilch.


Yep.


----------



## worriedwithfear

*Re: bald men*

Take Prince William. He's a perfect example of a guy who was once virtually universally adored by women - 
https://www.hairlossrevolution.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/young-price-william.jpg

but then once he's started losing his hair and quite severely at that - 
https://www.belgraviacentre.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/Prince-William-2016.jpg

notice how the attraction and appeal waned with it. 

Then again on another note, he does have a castle, destined to be a king of a country, basically can have anything he wants, so not exactly a guy to feel sorry for....hence why he does have an attractive wife. 

You really think a woman as good looking as Kate Middleton would end up with him, if he was just an ordinary guy looking like he does now? Exactly


----------



## Maxwedge 413

*Re: bald men*

Don't blame your hair for you're total lack of game. Lots, and Lots, and LOTS of sexy bald men in sports, and movies, and the real world. Yes women like good looking men, they aren't all about personality. But a good personality can carry a lot of physical shortcomings for men and women. Comb-over.... yeah that isn't too sexy. But bald on top and Owning It, maybe shaving the sides fairly short.. Lots of good looking men. And I like all types of female shapes, as long as I like the face, and she carries it well.


----------



## Personal

*Re: bald men*

Being a walking pity party is hardly attractive.


----------



## GTdad

*Re: bald men*



Personal said:


> Being a walking pity party is hardly attractive.


It may be even worse than being bald, unimaginable as that may be.


----------



## worriedwithfear

*Re: bald men*



Personal said:


> Being a walking pity party is hardly attractive.


Well no-one would know because the bald guy wouldn't get a chance to express his personality, certainly when it comes to online dating e.g. Dating statistics have proved that women are far more likely to respond or contact men with hair over men without hair. So a bald guy could have a great personality but it means nothing if he gets rejected for not having any hair. 

That's the point, we're talking about initial attraction here!


----------



## Personal

*Re: bald men*

Have you considered carrying a violin with you at all times?


----------



## Maxwedge 413

*Re: bald men*



Personal said:


> Being a walking pity party is hardly attractive.


You hit the nail on the head Mr Personal. Being a miserable grump, _expecting_ to be shunned, won't attract anyone.


----------



## worriedwithfear

*Re: bald men*



Personal said:


> Have you considered carrying a violin with you at all times?


Well no-one would know because the bald guy wouldn't get a chance to express his personality, certainly when it comes to online dating e.g. Dating statistics have proved that women are far more likely to respond or contact men with hair over men without hair. So a bald guy could have a great personality but it means nothing if he gets rejected for not having any hair. 

That's the point, we're talking about initial attraction here!


----------



## worriedwithfear

*Re: bald men*



Maxwedge 413 said:


> You hit the nail on the head Mr Personal. Being a miserable grump, _expecting_ to be shunned, won't attract anyone.


The bald guy wants to be loved like everyone else but he wouldn't get a chance to express his personality even if he has a great personality because most women don't find total baldness an attractive trait. What woman in her right mind is going to chose a bald man over a man with hair, at least when it comes to that initial, first attraction. 

That's the point, we're talking about initial attraction here!


----------



## Spicy

*Re: bald men*

At some point, you are going to have to look inward and figure out the other reasons women are not attracted to you. 

I can promise you, it is not all because of how you look/appear.


----------



## MJJEAN

*Re: bald men*



worriedwithfear said:


> You really think a woman as good looking as Kate Middleton would end up with him, if he was just an ordinary guy looking like he does now? Exactly


Umm, my dad was bald before 30. When my mom passed Dad and I went out here and there. I have literally watched women throw themselves at him. He's confident, outgoing, charismatic, and generally the life of the party. He married a hot chick that's my age within a few years of being widowed. 

My uncle is bald and I've never seen him single or with anyone less than attractive. He married an aerobics instructor with the body of a porn star and the face of an angel.

My other uncle, also bald, served in the Army for many years. I don't know what his dating life was like, but the stories lead me to believe he never had trouble picking up women. He's been married twice and both were younger women with nice bodies and pretty faces.


My school friend M was bald by senior year in High School. He's been married to 3 hot women and seems to be working on the 4th exMrs. His trouble has never been getting a woman, but keeping her. Why? Because he's a philanderer!

I have two ex's that were bald or dang close when we were dating. The reason they are ex's has nothing to do with their hair and everything to do with incompatibility in lifestyle and goals. Neither has lacked for attractive female companionship since and both married beautiful women in the end.

My husbands friend literally pulls a different sexy woman every weekend night he goes out and he's been bald since long before we met him.

Dude, it's not the hair. It's the attitude, game, confidence, charisma, whatever you want to call it.


Also, found Prince William attractive when he was younger. I stopped finding him attractive as he aged. Not because he lost hair, but because of how his face changed.


----------



## Personal

*Re: bald men*



worriedwithfear said:


> That's the point, we're talking about initial attraction here!


Since I have to wash my hair, I'll pass on that date.


----------



## worriedwithfear

*Re: bald men*



Spicy said:


> At some point, you are going to have to look inward and figure out the other reasons women are not attracted to you.
> 
> I can promise you, it is not all because of how you look/appear.


Of course it's not, ONCE you get to know them. Then your personality and character are assessed as one would expect but I'm talking about that first, initial attraction. Most women don't give bald guys a second look out in public or in the clubs etc. I'm talking about purely physical attraction because that's all that counts to start with. In the same way most men do not like larger women. She might have a great personality but if they're not into larger women then that's that.


----------



## lifeistooshort

*Re: bald men*

Do women you deem unattractive get the chance to express their personality?

Why should you get to apply different standards?


----------



## worriedwithfear

*Re: bald men*



lifeistooshort said:


> Do women you deem unattractive get the chance to express their personality?
> 
> Why should you get to apply different standards?


Well yeah they don't, that's my point, that's the parallel I was making. In the same way bald guys might not get to show that girl he's been eyeing up what he's about because she's not into bald guys,


----------



## Diana7

*Re: bald men*

This is nonsense. Many women are attracted to bald men, including me. For many women its the mans character and personality that makes him attractive or not.


----------



## Diana7

*Re: bald men*



worriedwithfear said:


> Well yeah they don't, that's my point, that's the parallel I was making. In the same way bald guys might not get to show that girl he's been eyeing up what he's about because she's not into bald guys,


Surely that's the same in life generally. Many men don't give a woman who is slightly overweight a second look, or a women who may be just slightly older than him. I personally don't find men with beards attractive, that doesn't mean I wouldn't give a man with a beard a chance if I liked the rest of him. I honestly don't think that a bald man would put many women off, if it does then they aren't going to get much choice when they get older as most men loose some hair as they age. 
I have friends whose three sons have all lost most of their hair, and they are only around the age of 30. They are all married to nice attractive ladies.


----------



## MattMatt

*Re: bald men*



worriedwithfear said:


> Well no-one would know because the bald guy wouldn't get a chance to express his personality, certainly when it comes to online dating e.g. Dating statistics have proved that women are far more likely to respond or contact men with hair over men without hair. So a bald guy could have a great personality but it means nothing if he gets rejected for not having any hair.
> 
> That's the point, we're talking about initial attraction here!


"18 Reasons Why Dating A Bald Man Is The Smartest Decision You'll Make All Year" https://www.buzzfeed.com/anaisborda...ect-boyfriends?utm_term=.gf12Y2qk9#.sj6AnAlD4

There are even bald dating sites and apps, too. 

And what's Vin's take on this?








[/url]via Imgflip Meme Generator[/IMG]


----------



## lifeistooshort

*Re: bald men*



worriedwithfear said:


> Well yeah they don't, that's my point, that's the parallel I was making. In the same way bald guys might not get to show that girl he's been eyeing up what he's about because she's not into bald guys,


Well everyone has their preferences. You just seem to be upset that women you deem attractive might not be open to your personality, so I'm pointing out that you do the same thing. 

If you're ok with that then no issue. But if you somehow think different standards should be applied to you then you have a problem. 

A guy who likes tall, huge breasted brunettes probably wouldn't be interested in me, and that's ok. I would never ask a guy to apply different standards to me then I apply to him.


----------



## Diana7

*Re: bald men*

I was attracted to my husband's profile on the dating site when I contacted him. This was 13 years ago and he hadn't even got round to putting up a photo at that point. In fact it was a few days before he did and by then we had emailed dozens of times and I already knew that he was a man I was VERY interested in.

The thing is that this is life. I spent 2 yeas on and off Christian dating sites where the numbers of women were three times the number of men. Also most men tend to go after younger women so the women there was generally rejected all the time unless they were VERY attractive. Was it fair? No of course not, there were some lovely ladies there who would have made really good wives and partners but who were over looked time and time again.


----------



## GuyInColorado

*Re: bald men*

Short AND bald guys have the disadvantage. If you're tall and bald, no problemo.

I'm average at 5'10 and a full head of hair at 36. If I lose my hair, I'll cry like a baby!

It does seem most bald guys grow a beard. I call it the "great migration."


----------



## Spicy

*Re: bald men*

Ok, you are probably looking for a woman who does like bald men at first glance then...


----------



## Amplexor

*Re: bald men*



worriedwithfear said:


> The bald guy wants to be loved like everyone else but he wouldn't get a chance to express his personality even if he has a great personality because most women don't find total baldness an attractive trait. What woman in her right mind is going to chose a bald man over a man with hair, at least when it comes to that initial, first attraction.
> 
> That's the point, we're talking about initial attraction here!


Amp rolls his eyes and chuckles as he runs his hand over his freshly shaved scalp.


----------



## Ursula

*Re: bald men*

I'm currently seeing some men that I've met off of Match.com, and there are 2 who are top contenders at the moment. One keeps his salt and pepper hair super short, and the other has a pretty decent receding hair line, so he just shaves his head. I personally don't have a problem with it, and still am attracted to him. BUT, attraction for me goes deeper than just physical. Both men have personalities that make them highly appealing, and therefore they're much more attractive to me!


----------



## MattMatt

*Re: bald men*



lifeistooshort said:


> Well everyone has their preferences. You just seem to be upset that women you deem attractive might not be open to your personality, so I'm pointing out that you do the same thing.
> 
> If you're ok with that then no issue. But if you somehow think different standards should be applied to you then you have a problem.
> 
> A guy who likes tall, huge breasted brunettes probably wouldn't be interested in me, and that's ok. I would never ask a guy to apply different standards to me then I apply to him.


That'd be the purple hair, I expect.


----------



## lifeistooshort

*Re: bald men*



MattMatt said:


> That'd be the purple hair, I expect.


I'd like to point out that I do in fact have two eyes


----------



## worriedwithfear

*Re: bald men*



lifeistooshort said:


> Well everyone has their preferences. You just seem to be upset that women you deem attractive might not be open to your personality, so I'm pointing out that you do the same thing.
> 
> If you're ok with that then no issue. But if you somehow think different standards should be applied to you then you have a problem.
> 
> A guy who likes tall, huge breasted brunettes probably wouldn't be interested in me, and that's ok. I would never ask a guy to apply different standards to me then I apply to him.


Yes, that's exactly what I'm saying. It is reality. I'm saying it is as it is. I'm just pointing out the reality.


----------



## worriedwithfear

*Re: bald men*



GuyInColorado said:


> Short AND bald guys have the disadvantage. If you're tall and bald, no problemo.
> 
> I'm average at 5'10 and a full head of hair at 36. If I lose my hair, I'll cry like a baby!
> 
> It does seem most bald guys grow a beard. I call it the "great migration."


5"10 is pretty tall, I don't think you'll have an issue.


----------



## bkyln309

*Re: bald men*

Im not a bigger women. In fact, I am a fit, 10 years younger than my bald boyfriend. He is very attractive. And he has always gotten younger and very attractive women before me.


----------



## minimalME

*Re: bald men*



worriedwithfear said:


> Yes, that's exactly what I'm saying. It is reality. I'm saying it is as it is. I'm just pointing out the reality.


I don't really understand?

Everyone has preferences, and attraction is highly subjective.

A bald man isn't even something I'd think twice about. If he's in shape, and I find him attractive, it's all good.


----------



## zookeeper

*Re: bald men*

I wonder if more women are turned off by baldness then are by bitterness, desperation and self-pity? Any woman worth having will smell those on you before she even catches the glare off your skull.


----------



## MattMatt

*Re: bald men*



lifeistooshort said:


> I'd like to point out that I do in fact have two eyes


And you totally rock that hairstyle!


----------



## Evinrude58

*Re: bald men*

I'm pretty bald. I don't have a lot of trouble finding dates and some visually challenged women even tell me I'm handsome.

I do think lots of women pass me up because of the baldness, but I stay busy and really don't think on it much.

I think if a guy is reasonably fit, he has a good chance of someone finding him attractive. And fitness is something that can be worked on.

My suggestion is to improve the things you can, and not worry about the things you can't.
There's too many women out there to fret about the ones that aren't attracted to you, regardless of the reason.

Im for sure dating women far more attractive than I was when I had hair.... but when I had hair, so did everyone else....
I really don't think it's the baldness that's giving OP the trouble.


----------



## Windwalker

*Re: bald men*



worriedwithfear said:


> Bald guys do have a disadvantage when it comes to dating. Truth remains is that women are less attracted to the guy who has no hair, regardless of whether they're confident, smart etc etc. We all like to think that women look beyond just outward appearance and of course they do to some extent, especially as they get older, however the truth remains bald men in general don't have much luck.
> 
> I'm still yet to see many bald guys with attractive women. The ones that do most likely were together when the man still had hair and developed baldness at a later stage, so goes the saying "get in there before you lose it" I do see many ok looking bald guys with slightly bigger women and this of course is because they themselves are the "female bald equivalent" so it makes sense they find each other.
> 
> Totally bald just puts the more attractive women off sadly.


At 21 my hair was all one length and stopped about half way down my back. I would go to the clubs and women would run their fingers though the curls. I had one women tell me she hated me because she spent thousands in the salons to get the same curls.

I married my second wife and cut it shoulder length. I knew at a young age I would have the dreaded reverse mohawk as I got older.

The first time I sunburnt the thinning spot at 24, I shaved that ***** clean. My wife freaked when I first did it. The first week at work, all the ladies at work stopped and stared. I can promise you it wasn't because of shock and horror. Big, small, short, tall, it didn't matter.

I rocked that baby, hard. Vin Diesel? Hell, he stole my look. 

One of the biggest sources of distress for my wife has been my bald head. And I assure you it's not because she doesn't like it. Confidence, attitude, and presence! That matters, hair or not! 


On a side note, maybe you should get a nipple for that beer can, I'd hate to see you get a tear in it!
:rofl:


----------



## DustyDog

*Re: bald men*



worriedwithfear said:


> Bald guys do have a disadvantage when it comes to dating. Truth remains is that women are less attracted to the guy who has no hair, regardless of whether they're confident, smart etc etc. We all like to think that women look beyond just outward appearance and of course they do to some extent, especially as they get older, however the truth remains bald men in general don't have much luck.
> 
> I'm still yet to see many bald guys with attractive women. The ones that do most likely were together when the man still had hair and developed baldness at a later stage, so goes the saying "get in there before you lose it" I do see many ok looking bald guys with slightly bigger women and this of course is because they themselves are the "female bald equivalent" so it makes sense they find each other.
> 
> Totally bald just puts the more attractive women off sadly.


So wear a wig.

We short guys envy you bald guys. You can keep it to yourself to an extent.


----------



## chillymorn69

*Re: bald men*

The designed the mr clean guy to be bald.

Because he resembles a large penise . And subconsciously women would buy mr clean .


So you have that going for you!


----------



## ReformedHubby

*Re: bald men*

OP,

Not sure why you don't think women aren't into bald guys. I think its really all in your head. For the record I am bald and don't have any issues at all. You can be handsome AND bald. Lots of us guys pull it off. Unfortunately the guys that worry about being bald probably seem less attractive because they are so self conscious about being bald. You have to get out of that way of thinking. Trust me when you walk into a room women aren't saying to themselves, "yuck, he is bald".


----------



## lifeistooshort

*Re: bald men*

Guys who worry about baldness are buying into the beauty industry that wants you to spend money trying to deal with it. 

It's not something you can control, so own it. Make it your *****.


----------



## farsidejunky

*Re: bald men*



lifeistooshort said:


> Guys who worry about baldness are buying into the beauty industry that wants you to spend money trying to deal with it.
> 
> It's not something you can control, so own it. Make it your *****.


Love this.

ETA: Speaking as a balding guy...


----------



## RandomDude

*Re: bald men*

:scratchhead: Really? I got dates bald or with hair. In fact, I noticed changing my appearance in such a fashion changes the type of women available to me; some liked me with hair, others bald.

If I was to lose all my hair, meh, still plenty of options!


----------



## She'sStillGotIt

*Re: bald men*



dubsey said:


> Bald men, have zero issue finding a woman. I mean, Vin Diesel must be in all those movies because he's a fantastic actor.


That statement is as ridiculous as claiming "men *with *hair have zero issue finding a women - Bradley Cooper must be in all those movies because he's a fantastic actor.'

Let's get real here.

Most bald guys don't look ANYTHING like Vin Diesel. Not even* close*. Not even REMOTELY close. Sadly, a lot of them look downright sickly with their pale coloring and shiny heads. They remind me of Uncle Fester on the Addam's Family. 

And most men *with *hair don't even remotely resemble Bradley Cooper. Not even close. Neither of these stars can be held up as 'proof' that all bald guys should be able to attract women or all guys with hair should be beating off the women with a stick two at a time. That's a ludicrous premise.


----------



## dubsey

*Re: bald men*

No, but thank you for proving my point in a round about way - but in either case, their issue finding women has nothing to do with their hair.


----------



## SunCMars

*Re: bald men*



Inloveforeverwithhubby said:


> Because of course a woman can't be attractive if she is bigger. Right?
> 
> (Yes, I am being sarcastic.)


Bigger as in bigger heart.
Bigger smile.
Bigger forgiveness.

Bigger dreams.

Weight does not measure intelligence, charisma, fun factor, libido.
....................................................................................

Weight can be lost. 
Intelligence, empathy not present, cannot be gained.


----------



## minimalME

*Re: bald men*



She'sStillGotIt said:


> Most bald guys don't look ANYTHING like Vin Diesel. Not even* close*. Not even REMOTELY close. Sadly, a lot of them look downright sickly with their pale coloring and shiny heads. They remind me of Uncle Fester on the Addam's Family.
> 
> And most men *with *hair don't even remotely resemble Bradley Cooper. Not even close. Neither of these stars can be held up as 'proof' that all bald guys should be able to attract women or all guys with hair should be beating off the women with a stick two at a time. That's a ludicrous premise.


I find the majority of men I come across to be attractive in some way or another. I may not be attracted to them, but there are very few who I find to be down right ugly.


----------



## FieryHairedLady

*Re: bald men*

My hubby is 38, in great shape, he didn't like his receding hair line so he started shaving it and keeps a trimmed beard & mustache. I like it better shaved then when he had hair.


----------



## lifeistooshort

*Re: bald men*



minimalME said:


> I find the majority of men I come across to be attractive in some way or another. I may not be attracted to them, but there are very few who I find to be down right ugly.


 That's a great point. There are men I'm attracted to and men I'm not..... men I have a connection with and men I don't..... but few are repulsive.

Though I have seen a few that are, but it's usually due to things they could deal with.....hygiene, bad teeth, etc.


----------



## SunCMars

*Re: bald men*

Every man's favorite, Lower Chamber 'Member' of Parliament is bald.

And some women vote for this member, some don't.

Often, he needs to be in her 'office' for awhile for her to get a feel for his effectiveness.

If he is a flip-flopper, he gets the boot. 

Just Sayin'

The Typist-


----------



## Personal

*Re: bald men*



ReformedHubby said:


> OP,
> 
> Not sure why you don't think women aren't into bald guys. I think its really all in your head. For the record I am bald and don't have any issues at all. You can be handsome AND bald. Lots of us guys pull it off. Unfortunately the guys that worry about being bald probably seem less attractive because they are so self conscious about being bald. You have to get out of that way of thinking.


Well said.



ReformedHubby said:


> Trust me when you walk into a room women aren't saying to themselves, "yuck, he is bald".


Trust me if my wife is in the room she will think exactly that and has sometimes said so.


----------



## SunCMars

*Re: bald men*



She'sStillGotIt said:


> That statement is as ridiculous as claiming "men *with *hair have zero issue finding a women - Bradley Cooper must be in all those movies because he's a fantastic actor.'
> 
> Let's get real here.
> 
> Most bald guys don't look ANYTHING like Vin Diesel. Not even* close*. Not even REMOTELY close. Sadly, a lot of them look downright sickly with their pale coloring and shiny heads. They remind me of Uncle Fester on the Addam's Family.
> 
> And most men *with *hair don't even remotely resemble Bradley Cooper. Not even close. Neither of these stars can be held up as 'proof' that all bald guys should be able to attract women or all guys with hair should be beating off the women with a stick two at a time. That's a ludicrous premise.


Egads!

Some people have no friends.
Some people have needy friends.
Some people have plastic friends.
Some people have shallow, callow, callous friends and lovers.....

These 'other' some people have seen the 'other' person in the mirror, in the flesh, no reflection to distort the real image.

I am seeing the reflection here.

SunCMars- a see-er, see-her, erstwhile Seer. More than once seared.


----------



## WildMustang

*Re: bald men*



SunCMars said:


> Every man's favorite, Lower Chamber 'Member' of Parliament is bald.
> 
> And some women vote for this member, some don't.
> 
> Often, he needs to be in her 'office' for awhile for her to get a feel for his effectiveness.
> 
> If he is a flip-flopper, he gets the boot.
> 
> Just Sayin'
> 
> The Typist-


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAH

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

You have the BEST posts @SunCMars!

Dude! 

You crack me UP!!!


----------



## Middle of Everything

*Re: bald men*



GuyInColorado said:


> Short AND bald guys have the disadvantage. If you're tall and bald, no problemo.
> 
> I'm average at 5'10 and a full head of hair at 36. If I lose my hair, I'll cry like a baby!
> 
> It does seem most bald guys grow a beard. I call it the "great migration."


I would say great compensation. 



worriedwithfear said:


> 5"10 is pretty tall, I don't think you'll have an issue.


Im 5'10" as well. Thats not tall at all. Average

Yeah if youre in the 5'6" range and bald, you have less options. Everyone else is ***** footing around it and getting defensive if they are bald(ing) themselves. But thats life. You better have some other stuff going for you big time if you are short and bald. Have a great body? Really big bald friend in your pants? Money? Just a good looking guy in general? Yeah if you are tall and have hair it gives you more options. More possible plus marks in your favor.


----------



## john117

*Re: bald men*



lifeistooshort said:


> Guys who worry about baldness are buying into the beauty industry that wants you to spend money trying to deal with it.
> 
> It's not something you can control, so own it. Make it your *****.


Propecia has done wonders for me at a cost of $5 a month and the hassle of 1 pill a day.

Of course I started a decade ago when it cost $90 a month but insurance covered it. In 2014 it went generic and coverage ended so...

If you wait till you're Fryar Tuck then it won't work, but if you're beginning to thin out, as the huckster says, "talk to your doctor".


----------



## SunCMars

*Re: bald men*



john117 said:


> Propecia has done wonders for me at a cost of $5 a month and the hassle of 1 pill a day.
> 
> Of course I started a decade ago when it cost $90 a month but insurance covered it. In 2014 it went generic and coverage ended so...
> 
> If you wait till you're Fryar Tuck then it won't work, but if you're beginning to thin out, as the huckster says, "talk to your doctor".


OK, John, 

What are the side effects?
Every medication has some.

I want to hear it from you. 

This is what I gleaned...
Not good. I would rather be bald, MeThinks.
.........................................................................................
Important information

Propecia should never be taken by a woman or a child. Finasteride can be absorbed through the skin, and women or children should not be permitted to handle Propecia tablets.

Although Propecia is not for use by women, this medication can cause birth defects if a woman is exposed to it during pregnancy. Propecia tablets should not be handled by a woman who is pregnant or who may become pregnant. Propecia tablets are coated and will prevent contact with the active ingredient during normal handling, provided that the tablets are not broken or crushed. If a woman accidentally comes into contact with this medication from a broken or crushed tablet, wash the area with soap and water right away.

Before taking Propecia, tell your doctor if you have ever had an allergic reaction to finasteride, or to a similar medicine called dutasteride Avodart).

Using Propecia may increase your risk of developing prostate cancer. Your doctor will perform tests to make sure you do not have other conditions that would prevent you from safely using Propecia.

Call your doctor at once if you notice any breast lumps, pain, nipple discharge, or other breast changes. These may be signs of male breast cancer.
Before taking this medicine

Propecia should never be taken by a woman or a child. Finasteride can be absorbed through the skin, and women or children should not be permitted to handle finasteride tablets,

To make sure you can safely take Propecia, tell your doctor if you have any of these other conditions:

liver disease, or abnormal liver enzyme tests;

prostate cancer;

a bladder muscle disorder;

stricture of your urethra;

if you are unable to urinate; or

if you have ever had an allergic reaction to a similar medicine called dutasteride (Avodart).

Using Propecia may increase your risk of developing prostate cancer. Your doctor will perform tests to make sure you do not have other conditions that would prevent you from safely using finasteride.

Although Propecia is not for use by women, this medication can cause birth defects if a woman is exposed to it during pregnancy. Propecia tablets should not be handled by a woman who is pregnant or who may become pregnant. Propecia tablets are coated and will prevent contact with the active ingredient during normal handling, provided that the tablets are not broken or crushed. If a woman accidentally comes into contact with this medication from a broken or crushed tablet, wash the area with soap and water right away.
How should I take Propecia?

Take Propecia exactly as prescribed by your doctor. Do not take it in larger amounts or for longer than recommended. Follow the directions on your prescription label.

Take this medicine with a full glass of water.

Propecia can be taken with or without food. Take the medicine at the same time each day.

It is important to use Propecia regularly to get the most benefit. You may need to take Propecia daily for three months or more before you see a benefit. Propecia can only work over the long term if you continue taking it. If the drug has not worked for you in twelve months, further treatment is unlikely to be of benefit. If you stop taking Propecia, you will likely lose the hair you have gained within 12 months of stopping treatment. You should discuss this with your doctor.

To be sure this medication is helping your condition and not causing harmful effects, your blood may need to be tested often. Your doctor will also test your prostate specific antigen (PSA) to check for prostate cancer. Visit your doctor regularly.

Store Propecia at room temperature away from moisture, heat, and light. Keep the bottle tightly closed when not in use.

Dosage Information (comprehensive)
What happens if I miss a dose?

Take the missed dose as soon as you remember. Skip the missed dose if it is almost time for your next scheduled dose. Do not take extra medicine to make up the missed dose.
What happens if I overdose?

Seek emergency medical attention or call the Poison Help line at 1-800-222-1222. An overdose of Propecia is not expected to produce life-threatening symptoms.
What should I avoid?

Avoid getting up too fast from a sitting or lying position, or you may feel dizzy. Get up slowly and steady yourself to prevent a fall.
Propecia side effects

Get emergency medical help if you have any of these signs of an allergic reaction: hives; difficulty breathing; swelling of your face, lips, tongue, or throat. Call your doctor at once if you notice any breast lumps, pain, nipple discharge, or other breast changes. These may be signs of male breast cancer.

Less serious Propecia side effects may include:

impotence, loss of interest in sex, or trouble having an orgasm;

abnormal ejaculation;

swelling in your hands or feet;

swelling or tenderness in your breasts;

dizziness, weakness;

feeling like you might pass out;

headache;

runny nose; or

skin rash.

The sexual side effects of Propecia (decreased libido, trouble having an erection, ejaculation problems) may continue after you stop taking this medication. Talk to your doctor if you have concerns about these side effects.

This is not a complete list of side effects and others may occur. Call your doctor for medical advice about side effects. You may report side effects to FDA at 1-800-FDA-1088.

Side Effects (complete list)


----------



## Anastasia6

*Re: bald men*

I find bald men sexy.

I can't stand men who judge women only by their exterior. Have a list of 'must haves' like must be thin, blond, big boobs, blah blah blah.

Perhaps if you'd widen your dating pool and your mind you'd find more women that think you're sexy or bald is sexy.

I think the ones that won't give you the time of day probably are the 'model types looking for a good looking rich guy'. I can assume you aren't rich or you also wouldn't be here with obvious trouble dating the girls of your dreams.

Bottom line your short, bald, of average or below average means and you want a VS model to give you a chance. Even if she did you don't have the personality to nail her down. Sit down do some introspection, face reality and try dating some normal girl even *gasp* ones who need to lose weight or haven't had a boob job. You might just find one who thinks you've hung the moon, treats you special, has sex regular and shows up on your birthday to say they are happy you were born. It's called happiness and it doesn't come with a size, hair color, age or DD's


----------



## Mr. Nail

*Re: bald men*



She'sStillGotIt said:


> a lot of them look downright sickly with their pale coloring and shiny heads. They remind me of Uncle Fester on the Addam's Family.


You always get the straight truth from She'sStillGotIt


----------



## john117

*Re: bald men*

"Less serious Propecia side effects may include:

impotence, loss of interest in sex, or trouble having an orgasm;"

LOLZ. Couldn't happen to a nicer guy 

All medicine has side effects. Only ones I've experienced was slight loss of energy initially and a few pounds weight gain. Both addressed with other changes.

Look at the risks of birth control pills, hormone replacement, etc.


----------



## worriedwithfear

*Re: bald men*



anastasia6 said:


> I think the ones that won't give you the time of day probably are the 'model types looking for a good looking rich guy'. I can assume you aren't rich or you also wouldn't be here with obvious trouble dating the girls of your dreams.
> 
> Bottom line your short, bald, of average or below average means and you want a VS model to give you a chance. Even if she did you don't have the personality to nail her down. Sit down do some introspection, face reality and try dating some normal girl even *gasp* ones who need to lose weight or haven't had a boob job. You might just find one who thinks you've hung the moon, treats you special, has sex regular and shows up on your birthday to say they are happy you were born. It's called happiness and it doesn't come with a size, hair color, age or DD's


Are you talking to me, or...? If you are, then you really are being presumptuous. At no point did I reveal my height, my income etc. so not sure where you get that from. 

In any case, I tend to date women that I actually find physically attractive, in the same way women who don't find me attractive aren't going to date me just because someone tells them to lower their standards. Cos you know at some point people intend to get married, have children etc. Kinda of hard to do, practically, if the man doesn't find the woman physically attractive...


----------



## worriedwithfear

*Re: bald men*



Mr. Nail said:


> You always get the straight truth from She'sStillGotIt


At least we have someone who's honest and straight talking.


----------



## worriedwithfear

*Re: bald men*

Right everyone watch this. A great channel and a guy who speaks the TRUTH - 




"Women will say physical attractiveness doesn't matter BUT when you evaluate their behaviour you'll find it does."


----------



## sokillme

*Re: bald men*



worriedwithfear said:


> Right everyone watch this. A great channel and a guy who speaks the TRUTH - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFnJMPQow7A
> 
> "Women will say physical attractiveness doesn't matter BUT when you evaluate their behaviour you'll find it does."


Dude! Most people don't pick a mate on appearance alone, and if they do they are not a good choice as a spouse anyway. From your posts is it the hair or the severe lack of confidence that you have that is unattractive.


----------



## happy as a clam

*Re: bald men*



worriedwithfear said:


> Bald guys do have a disadvantage when it comes to dating. Truth remains is that women are less attracted to the guy who has no hair, regardless of whether they're confident, smart etc etc. We all like to think that women look beyond just outward appearance and of course they do to some extent, especially as they get older, however the truth remains bald men in general don't have much luck.
> 
> I'm still yet to see many bald guys with attractive women. The ones that do most likely were together when the man still had hair and developed baldness at a later stage, so goes the saying "get in there before you lose it" I do see many ok looking bald guys with slightly bigger women and this of course is because they themselves are the "female bald equivalent" so it makes sense they find each other.
> 
> Totally bald just puts the more attractive women off sadly.


Talk about blanket judgment statements. I won’t even begin to address your points one by one, but I think you should open your mind a bit and reconsider your stance on this topic.

My guy is bald by choice. That’s right, he has nice hair but he chooses to shave it because he looks hot as **** with a bald head.Wherever we go, women check him out because he’s a bad ass hot baldy. 

Having said that, I will say that in order to pull off this look successfully it helps to have a good head shape that fits your physique and style well. Might not be a good look if your head is shaped like a light bulb on a skinny neck.

Why are you so against baldness?


----------



## zookeeper

*Re: bald men*

Jeez, of course attraction matters. Who said it doesn't?

You're the one that wants to boil attraction down to a single variable, in this case baldness. The point most are trying to make is that instead of blaming any difficulties in attracting women on baldness, maybe you should spend a few minutes in self-examination. If lack of hair truly is causing you consistent rejection, you really aren't bringing much to the table. 

Women are generally different from men. Men will tend to accept a lot more non-physical flaws (and for longer) if the physical layer works for them. Women are generally more willing to forgive physical flaws if other attractive qualities exist. 

Only an idiot would think that there doesn't have to be some minimum level of physical attraction. I mean, what's the actual argument here? You're pissed that women are attracted by physical qualities? Or is it just those you don't possess?


----------



## katiecrna

*Re: bald men*

Everyone has pluses and minuses with their looks. Some people have more minuses. Life isn’t fair. There is a small percentage of women who LOVE bald men. Most find it a minus. It’s not that big of a deal. 

Some women have terrible skin, some have flawless smooth skin. Some men are really short, some women are really tall, some people have deformities. You can help some things your born with, but we all need to make the best of what we have. 

If being bald is your big complaint in life id say your doing pretty good.


----------



## katiecrna

*Re: bald men*



zookeeper said:


> Women are generally different from men. Men will tend to accept a lot more non-physical flaws (and for longer) if the physical layer works for them. Women are generally more willing to forgive physical flaws if other attractive qualities exist.
> 
> 
> 
> Only an idiot would think that there doesn't have to be some minimum level of physical attraction. I mean, what's the actual argument here? You're pissed that women are attracted by physical qualities? Or is it just those you don't possess?



This is so true!!


----------



## john117

*Re: bald men*

The thing is, the hair may be a part of the persona for some. My unruly mane has been the subject of many puns at work. I recall reading about Ronnie Wood, the guitar player for the Rolling Stones. He's got lung cancer and it was reported he's not doing chemotherapy to avoid messing up his hair. 

Vanity? You bet. I'm not quite at that stage but I'm happy I kept the mane to age 58, long after every male relative turned cue ball. 

A bald Dr. John would be great as an accountant or manager, but I'm more concerned with the overall package, including the eccentricity aspect


----------



## TX-SC

*Re: bald men*

Although I am not bald, I have been thinning since age 23 or so. I never had an issue getting women to go out with me. I met my wife a few years later and she has absolutely no issue with my thinning hair.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## worriedwithfear

*Re: bald men*



> If lack of hair truly is causing you consistent rejection, you really aren't bringing much to the table.


Well I wouldn't say consistent rejection. I mean more that your chances decrease when you're bald, your choices are more limited because majority of women prefer a full head of hair on a man just like a man prefers a woman who isn't totally flat chested. 



> Women are generally different from men. Men will tend to accept a lot more non-physical flaws (and for longer) if the physical layer works for them. Women are generally more willing to forgive physical flaws if other attractive qualities exist. Only an idiot would think that there doesn't have to be some minimum level of physical attraction.


Yeah I guess my point is that women, on closer examination are just as shallow as men are, it's just that we're led to believe they're not. What women say and do are two very different things, you have to always examine a woman's behaviour to see if it matches up with what she comes out of her mouth and that's what that video went into detail of explaining further. Although on the other hand I do agree that women can find a multitude of other traits both physical and non-physical appealing in a way that is very different to man, of course. 



> I mean, what's the actual argument here? You're pissed that women are attracted by physical qualities? Or is it just those you don't possess?


Well, more making a point and that point is that I believe, baldness turns women off but not enough people want to truly acknowledge and accept this.


----------



## Evinrude58

*Re: bald men*

Baldness turns a lot of women off. Not all women. I personally am only after one. So it's no big deal to me.
Just saying....


----------



## worriedwithfear

*Re: bald men*



Evinrude58 said:


> Baldness turns a lot of women off. Not all women. I personally am only after one. So it's no big deal to me.
> Just saying....


Yeah fair enough


----------



## happy as a clam

*Re: bald men*

What is the point of this thread?

OP, how on earth do you know what “most women prefer”? Doesn’t sound like you’ve had too much luck with any of them. And why make a comment like “women are just as shallow as men”? WTF?? 

Way to win friends and influence people!

Your threads remind me of our old friend SMG.


----------



## worriedwithfear

*Re: bald men*



> What is the point of this thread?


 To spark debate on whether bald men are largely unattractive to women.



> OP, how on earth do you know what “most women prefer”?


 A combination of surveys, research, opinions, personal experience. 



> Doesn’t sound like you’ve had too much luck with any of them.


 My luck or lack of luck with them has no significant relevance to the discussion. 



> And why make a comment like “women are just as shallow as men”? WTF??


 Because it's true. Infact one could argue they are even more shallow given the amount of time and effort they devote to their appearance. 


> Way to win friends and influence people!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## FalCod

*Re: bald men*

I'm not a particularly attractive man. Never have been. Never will be. I've found it to be somewhat of a blessing. It is true that it made it harder for me to attract some women that seemed interesting to me. The big benefit, though, was that it weeded out the really shallow women. 

I've known several stunningly attractive men and women. Not a single one of them has had the sort of long-term, stable, happy marriage that I and my less than gorgeous friends have had. I have one very attractive female friend that I thought was the exception, but it turned out that she's terribly unhappy in her marriage but can't bear the thought of not looking like the perfect wife so she just sticks it out.


----------



## Diana7

*Re: bald men*

I think that you are blaming your lack of success with the ladies on the fact that you are bald. Many ladies here have said like bald men, including me, but you ignore that because you want to think that all women reject you because you are bald and then call them shallow. 
For many women including myself, its a man's character and personality that makes a man sexy and attractive or not. I don't even see a photo of my husband for a few days after we began emailing, he wasn't my usual physical type, but by then I knew he was very special and that I wanted to be with him. 

So what that some women don't like bald men, and many men and women reject others for all sorts of other reasons. That's life. Its far worse for women because most men chase after younger women so they have less choice. Many men are only interested in dating slim women with blond hair and big boobs, so they are even more shallow in my opinion, but again that's life and we cant do anything about it. 
You only need one lady to take an interest in you, so what does it matter what others say anyway.


----------



## Diana7

*Re: bald men*



FalCod said:


> I'm not a particularly attractive man. Never have been. Never will be. I've found it to be somewhat of a blessing. It is true that it made it harder for me to attract some women that seemed interesting to me. The big benefit, though, was that it weeded out the really shallow women.
> 
> I've known several stunningly attractive men and women. Not a single one of them has had the sort of long-term, stable, happy marriage that I and my less than gorgeous friends have had. I have one very attractive female friend that I thought was the exception, but it turned out that she's terribly unhappy in her marriage but can't bear the thought of not looking like the perfect wife so she just sticks it out.


Yes good post. I mean look at the relationship messes that so many famous attractive people get into. Many have 3 or 4 marriages, their partners cheat, or they do, few marriages among such people last. 
Look at Brad Pitt. he was such a good looking man and he messed up royally.


----------



## WilliamM

*Re: bald men*

I am bald and shave my head. My wife talked me into a mustache.

I went bald starting very young.

My wife has mentioned several women she has worked with have strongly expressed an interest in me on first sight before they knew I was her husband. But then I am 6 foot 1, and buff.

I am certain being bald has not been a handicap to me at all, nor ever would be if I were to attempt to step out.


----------



## memyselfandi

*Re: bald men*

Funny, in my little part of the world, nobody really knows who's receding nor has a full head of hair as most in these part, just shave it all off.

Have never seen more bald men in my life!! If you're got a receding hairline that's working it's way down..shave it the heck off and nobody will care!!

IMO..bald guys tend to be rather sexy to the opposite sex.


----------



## WilliamM

*bald men*

I cannot possibly put a number on how many women find a bald man attractive on sight versus those who don’t. I only know so many do that any bald man would find himself overwhelmed with attention if he only followed through correctly after that first sighting.

I’m sure the problem for any bald man failing to find intimate female friendship occurs after he starts talking. 

I am married, and people have observed that I act married, and women flirt with me all the time. Women make eye contact and smile and stop and talk to me. The attention I get makes my wife feel good, luckily. 

Being bald is not a problem. 

I posit the problem may lie somewhere between when the woman first sees a bald man and when the troubled man utters his first sad word.


----------



## arbitrator

*Re: bald men*



worriedwithfear said:


> Bald guys do have a disadvantage when it comes to dating. Truth remains is that women are less attracted to the guy who has no hair, regardless of whether they're confident, smart etc etc. We all like to think that women look beyond just outward appearance and of course they do to some extent, especially as they get older, however the truth remains bald men in general don't have much luck.
> 
> I'm still yet to see many bald guys with attractive women. The ones that do most likely were together when the man still had hair and developed baldness at a later stage, so goes the saying "get in there before you lose it" I do see many ok looking bald guys with slightly bigger women and this of course is because they themselves are the "female bald equivalent" so it makes sense they find each other.
> 
> Totally bald just puts the more attractive women off sadly.


*A dear friend of mine, who happens to be bald, told me not to let “the baldness” fool anyone!

He said it was simply because he had rubbed off all of his hair on the headboard while performing in the missionary position!*


----------



## dawnabon

*Re: bald men*



arbitrator said:


> *A dear friend of mine, who happens to be bald, told me not to let “the baldness” fool anyone!
> 
> He said it was simply because he had rubbed off all of his hair on the headboard while performing in the missionary position!*


Was his name Todd Packer? 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## WilliamM

*Re: bald men*

I learned it as U-turns under the sheets.

But that has nothing to do with opinions at first sight.

My experience is there are more beautiful women who are pleased at first sight of a bald man than a man could deal with, so I can't think being bald is a disadvantage. 

Those who think it is should look elsewhere to find the disadvantage they claim they are suffering.


----------



## worriedwithfear

*Other bald guys speak out*

Check out this forum where bald guys are venting their frustrations. Truth right here - Bald men are so ugly! - Discussion on Topix

Here's a selection of some of the comments (as I know most of you won't bother clicking on the link) - 


> All Baldies are heavily addicted to Internet porn since no young hotties are going to sleep with them given the choice of a average looking man with hair or a good looking baldy, women are going with hair every time
> 
> I'm handsome, have a great job, young, outgoing, funny and the best I can do is around a 5. I have buddies who don't work, smoke weed all day and live in their parents basement and who are not athletic or handsome at all but who have hair and they can consistently pull 8's, 9's and 10's.
> 
> I'm totally bald at 27, I started to lose my hair when I was a senior. I can only get fat chicks and quite frankly I'm sick of settling for tubs of lard ass Monica Lewinsky lookalikes!
> 
> Asian girls are the MOST shallow. Bald men or guys who r not super hot have no hope of scoring ANY Asian girl let alone a hot one.
> 
> If you are bald and have money you can get hot chicks if you are bald and broke you have to settle for 3,'s4's and 5's.
> 
> Bald men are only good for doing menial chores round the house. Hair is a man's status symbol.
> 
> Bald men should lower their standards and face the facts. It's pathetic to see a bald man lusting after an attractive women, because if he succeeds, it's only because she's using him and they're both dumb as dogs.


These comments are from both males and females.


----------



## GTdad

*Re: Other bald guys speak out*

You convinced me. You may as well become a monk; you won't even have to shave the top of your head.


----------



## dadstartingover

*Re: Other bald guys speak out*

WTF am I reading?

I shave my head bald. I get more *** than a toilet seat. My wife is a knockout. Before her, I had no issues. At all. If anything, it gives women an excuse to come out of their shell and put their hands on you. I get impromptu head massages all the time. 

Chick doesn't like you because you're bald? So what.


----------



## Livvie

My heart bleeds for guys who have to "settle for chicks who are a 5". Not.


----------



## sokillme

*Re: Other bald guys speak out*

Get some help dude. Seriously. And get some plugs if you are that afraid of being bald.


----------



## Openminded

*Re: Other bald guys speak out*

Okay. You found a site that confirms what you want to believe. That's your truth. Better to stay with that site because you're unlikely to convince anyone here.


----------



## ReformedHubby

*Re: Other bald guys speak out*

You have to move past this. Its all about confidence, you have to stop obsessing over it. I am bald, and women flirt with me a lot. My current girlfriend is literally a 10, and is crazy about me. I met her randomly when out one night. Being bald is not something that matters as much as you think it does. 

With that said a lot of the comments you posted seem to be more about bald men having to settle for less attractive women. While I don't think this is true, I have to say that looks aren't everything. I felt a much closer connection with my soon to be ex-wife than I do my girlfriend, she wasn't a 10, but it didn't matter, realizing now that true love is deeper than external appearances.


----------



## Satya

*Re: Other bald guys speak out*


----------



## NobodySpecial

*Re: Other bald guys speak out*



Satya said:


>


Jean Luc is the best.


----------



## Amplexor

*Re: Other bald guys speak out*

It's really sad to see how low your self esteem is and that you continue to feed it with that kind of drivel. Find your own positives and assets in yourself and quit giving a **** what others think.


----------



## katiecrna

*Re: Other bald guys speak out*

This is the most ironic, contradiction I’ve ever read. It blows my mind how you can’t see it. Your bald and mad that you can’t get hot chicks.
It’s like my saying I am pear shaped and have no boobs and because of that only ugly guys like me.


----------



## katiecrna

*Re: Other bald guys speak out*

I don’t have a feminine body so only ugly men, fat men, bald men and men with no jobs ask me out.


----------



## Livvie

katiecrna said:


> This is the most ironic, contradiction I’ve ever read. It blows my mind how you can’t see it. Your bald and mad that you can’t get hot chicks.
> It’s like my saying I am pear shaped and have no boobs and because of that only ugly guys like me.


I agree!! You're mad and upset that the hottest "chicks" aren't into you. No one is entitled to anything or anyone. Most people don't throw fits about it.


----------



## Evinrude58

*Re: Other bald guys speak out*

I'm bald. I've had relationships with super hot Asian ladies, a super hot Russian lady, several really hot American ladies, And I told them all before we went out that I have a middle class job and not a lot of extra money.
I'm not particularly handsome at all.

All these women you're concerned about getting, you might get dates with if you weren't so obsessed with your/their appearance. At this point, even if they gave you their number, they'd smell your insecurity and anger, and run.

It's you, bro. Not the bald head. I'm living proof.


----------



## Maxwedge 413

*Re: Other bald guys speak out*

WWF,
Congratulations! You Win! You have fully convinced everyone that you are off-putting and will never get a good woman. Well done.


----------



## MattMatt

*Re: Other bald guys speak out*



katiecrna said:


> This is the most ironic, contradiction I’ve ever read. It blows my mind how you can’t see it. Your bald and mad that you can’t get hot chicks.
> It’s like my saying I am pear shaped and have no boobs and because of that only ugly guys like me.


Pear Shaped is considered hot in Britain.

You should move here.


----------



## MattMatt

*Re: Other bald guys speak out*

@worriedwithfear It might be helpful to keep to one thread?


----------



## Diana7

*Re: Other bald guys speak out*

I was talking to my husband about you yesterday. He has been going thin on top from the front since his early to mid 40s. I met him and married him when we were both in our late 40's.He keeps his hair very short. 
He said that until I bought it up he hasn't given it a thought. We met within days of him going onto a dating website so it didn't stop him from meeting someone. He just doesn't care or worry about such things. 
His older son aged 34, has had a bald patch developing at the back of his head for a few years now, and 2 years ago he married a lovely Argentinian girl. It didn't stop him either.
My friends have three sons who were all more or less bald by the age of 30 like their dad, both he and they all have lovely wives. 

You have to let go of this 'poor me' mentality, its so unappealing and people will be put off by it. Most of us have things we may not like about ourselves, that's life, but we just deal with them and make the best of it. 

Reading what other bitter angry men say wont help you at all.


----------



## Maxwedge 413

*Re: Other bald guys speak out*

MattMatt,
The OP has several "Nobody likes Bald Men" threads going. At first we all tried to give him support, as is the nature of this forum. We suggested ways to improve his self-image. Men and women pointed out numerous handsome bald/balding men in sports and cinema. The ladies told of their sexy bald husband and boyfriends. But he doesn't care about that. He just wants to prove that he is correct, and that bald men cannot get attractive women (despite much proof to the contrary). So I just agree with him now, hoping it will satisfy him and he'll move on to a more interesting topic.


----------



## Mr. Nail

*Re: Other bald guys speak out*

I'm not afraid to face the truth out there. I'm sure that certain physical attributes will keep certain people from being interested in you. But at 50+, I pretty much know what I'm interested in. I am no longer attracted to high maintenance looks. I attend a gym regularly, and I don't pay much attention to the types I don't like. There are a few that surprise me. Women with slim builds, a ready smile and pleasant disposition. But in general I can spot a skinny ***** at 40 paces and I avoid them. But I digress.

The point here is what do I do about my balding. I wear it the way I like. I trim it short, not shaved. I wear a goatee since Dad died of Prostate cancer. Partly because of what he went through in "treatment", but mostly I've gotten used to it and now it is comfortable to me. 

So I am what I am, I'm not interested in someone who thinks I need a makeover. So if you are not attracting anyone who you are attracted too you are determined to fight the uphill battle. I value other things in my friends.


----------



## jorgegene

*Re: Other bald guys speak out*

Ok, I'll join the anecdotal chorus.

I've been going balding slowly on top for 15 years, so I shave my head close(not completely).

Before I met my current wife I dated for about 7 years. Always had a gf during those 7 years, ranging
From very pretty to beautiful. Enough said.


----------



## MattMatt

*Re: Other bald guys speak out*



Maxwedge 413 said:


> MattMatt,
> The OP has several "Nobody likes Bald Men" threads going. At first we all tried to give him support, as is the nature of this forum. We suggested ways to improve his self-image. Men and women pointed out numerous handsome bald/balding men in sports and cinema. The ladies told of their sexy bald husband and boyfriends. But he doesn't care about that. He just wants to prove that he is correct, and that bald men cannot get attractive women (despite much proof to the contrary). So I just agree with him now, hoping it will satisfy him and he'll move on to a more interesting topic.


I know his history on TAM.

Of course, you do realise that responding to any posts on TAM is entirely voluntary?

You do not have to reply to this guy:-










Or this guy:-










Unless you want to!


----------



## john117

*Re: Other bald guys speak out*

Comparing attraction with wives or LTR isn't quite the same as the bar scene or online dating. Especially online dating.

It's all about confidence, and it takes a lot of that when you see your hair down the drain. It can be overcome but if the mind is set to panic it will panic.

My old boss was literally pointy hair from Dilbert. New boss is same age, a bit chubbier, but dear God, has the most awesome curly hair I've ever seen. Both are married, but one would have a very easy time picking one vs the other from visual only ie dating site etc. 

Some people can deal with it. Some resort to science and if they're lucky it works - like me. Some can't. It's mindset above all. But I would not dismiss the can't crowd off the bat. Go for a job interview or anything and see. Expected looks are important.

If you're a minimum wage guy driving a Tempo.. Fabio hair won't work


----------



## worriedwithfear

*Re: Other bald guys speak out*



katiecrna said:


> Your bald and mad that you can’t get hot chicks.
> It’s like my saying I am pear shaped and have no boobs and because of that only ugly guys like me.


Again, I never said I was and am mad that I can't get hot chicks due to my baldness. Disappointed maybe but nothing I can do about it. My point is just pointing to the reality of that. Of course I may get lucky, who knows.


----------



## worriedwithfear

*Re: Other bald guys speak out*



Evinrude58 said:


> I'm bald. I've had relationships with super hot Asian ladies, a super hot Russian lady, several really hot American ladies, And I told them all before we went out that I have a middle class job and not a lot of extra money.
> I'm not particularly handsome at all.


So why were these women into you? What reasons do you think they were?


----------



## MattMatt

*Re: Other bald guys speak out*



worriedwithfear said:


> So why were these women into you? What reasons do you think they were?


Baldness + Confidence = Success?


----------



## Evinrude58

*Re: Other bald guys speak out*

Because I put in my profile what I wanted. And I was honest. People can sense that.
I am in decent shape. I put a pic in there that showed that.
I told what I wanted and was patient. I didnt waste time on women that seemed of low character.
Attractive Asian women are actually really not hard to find. And lots of them are good people. Not necessarily good lovers.

Then again, what you put in your profile that you want, and the kind of pictures you put up..... that could be your problem.

I assure you, there are lots of reasonably attractive women that are attracted to bald men. Some even want that. But I think it's the overall package that people look at.
If your physique is good, work at making it great. Women like athletic bodies.

We all subconsciously weigh out the entire package. Make your package as desirable as possible. If you lose weight, or gain muscle, or just get some nice clothes and change your appearance, your overall confidence level will improve.
People will notice. Don't think that positive thinking isn't important Nd easily noticeable. Be pisitive. 

And BE PATIENT!!! You will have dry spells with online dating just like real life dating.

You only need to find ONE woman who you li, that thinks you are the stuff. The numbers are on your side.

Last of all, I think a guy with a steady job, who is in good health and not overweight too badly, and is reasonably educated and treats people fairly, acts like a man, and is responsible------- those are hard to find. I really think the advantage shifts toward men in dating at 35 and up. I have been dating women that have been far out of my league as far as looks,since I've been divorced. Women that I wouldn't have had a chance at in my eRly twenties. 

You have a terrible attitude toward dating now. You should give yourself a chance to learn what everyday women are really looking for, and enjoy yourself. I really don't think women are just attracted to men with hair. I love straight, long hair. I've found women I thought were very attractive that had short, curly hair that I usually hate. Think about it.


----------



## Prodigal

*Re: Other bald guys speak out*



worriedwithfear said:


> My point is just pointing to the reality of that.


I decided to finally weigh in on this subject. Years ago, when I had to sit through a Psych 101 course in college, one of the first things the professor stated was, "Reality is ambiguous." Probably one of the only things he said that made sense the entire semester .... However, reality is also very subjective.

Now you have made it ABUNDANTLY clear to everyone here that bald guys just don't have as much game as their hairy-headed counterparts. And damned if you aren't going to die on that hill to prove yourself right.

Your problem isn't lack of hair, it's your I'll-defend-it-to-the-death stance on male baldness.

P.S. - Patrick Stewart is one of the sexiest men I've ever seen, bar none. Remember the late Yul Brenner? Great actor and S-E-X-Y. Bald as a billiard ball. But, hot damn, that man was oozing sex.

Oh, yeah, I'm sorry ... you have all these statistics and polls that prove otherwise. You are unattractive simply by virtue of your obsession to prove you are right, not because you lack a full head of hair.. BTW, you are not going to sway my opinion, but carry on with your quest to convince the world that bald men can't have hot babes. Sounds like a plan to me.


----------



## zookeeper

*Re: Other bald guys speak out*

Your perspective is way off. Baldness is a blessing for you. It gives you something out of your control to blame your problems on. Without it, you might have to face painful truths about other deficiencies, some within your control. 

Imagine the horror? You might actually find yourself compelled to take action and work to improve yourself. Ain't nobody got time for that!

Don't worry. If you one day wake up with hair you can always fall back on questioning the sexual orientation women who reject you.


----------



## zookeeper

*Re: Other bald guys speak out*



MattMatt said:


> @worriedwithfear It might be helpful to keep to one thread?


This much obstinacy can't be contained in a single thread.


----------



## happy as a clam

*Re: Other bald guys speak out*

Whew! Glad I didn’t miss the latest bald bashing thread...

Every day I come here and one of the first things I do is scour the active topics for the latest installment on how much life sucks for bald guys... 

worriedwithfear doesn’t disappoint. 

_*sigh*_


----------



## Diana7

*Re: Other bald guys speak out*



worriedwithfear said:


> Again, I never said I was and am mad that I can't get hot chicks due to my baldness. Disappointed maybe but nothing I can do about it. My point is just pointing to the reality of that. Of course I may get lucky, who knows.


If your one aim in life is to get a 'hot chick', then I am not surprised that you haven't met anyone. How about you think of meeting a nice normal average lady as most end up with? You are clearly wanting a woman based on the fact that she looks amazing while complaining when women are also choosy? 

Honestly, I have read so many times on this forum men saying that their wives or girlfriends are hot and sexy or whatever, that I now realise its how they see them rather than the fact that in the eyes of most they would be hot and sexy. They cant all be married to or dating such attractive ladies that they claim to. Maybe its partly the boasting that men sometimes do? 

So what I am trying to say is that if you show more interest in the majority of women who are perfectly nice and kind but who may not be 'hot'(whatever that is) in the worlds eyes but who would make a lovely wife. Yes there needs to be chemistry but that can come from many things and not just because she is 'hot'. 

Also making that effort to meet more women in real life will serve you well. But then I have said this before.


----------



## CharlieParker

*Re: Other bald guys speak out*



happy as a clam said:


> Whew! Glad I didn’t miss the latest bald bashing thread...
> 
> Every day I come here and one of the first things I do is scour the active topics for the latest installment on how much life sucks for bald guys...
> 
> worriedwithfear doesn’t disappoint.


What ever happened to pegging threads? I miss those simpler times.


----------



## Anastasia6

*Re: Other bald guys speak out*



Maxwedge 413 said:


> WWF,
> Congratulations! You Win! You have fully convinced everyone that you are off-putting and will never get a good woman. Well done.


CORRECTION

Never get a hottie. There's a difference between good and hot. Of course a good woman would run for the hills too.


BTW. Aren't girls who are a ten by definition girls that most men don't get?


----------



## john117

*Re: Other bald guys speak out*

I have no idea why Patrick Stewart is deemed attractive. He's not a good actor, he's gaunt... Anyhow.

Remember that this is based on a police lineup style of selection. Bar scene, online dating site, and the like. 

The social sciences guy in me would love to run an experiment to see if all things being equal, hair matters in police lineup dating. 

Oh. NVM  https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/balding-mans-tinder-matches-increase-8024842


----------



## sandcastle

*Re: Other bald guys speak out*

S. Connery had no problem pulling the snatch. 

Bald.

Some have got it.
Others do not.


----------



## worriedwithfear

*Re: Other bald guys speak out*

I always somewhat chuckle when people bring up the usual suspects, like Jason Statham, Sean Connery, Patrick Stewart, Rock and so on and fail to mention the obvious point that these guys are what they are i.e. deemed "hot" not because they look decent bald but rather because they also happen to be rich, famous and have high status, big factors that women value and seek out. Take those things away and these guys would be pretty average Joes whereas Tom Cruise, Leo, Brad Pitt etc. would still be pulling in the ladies with ease just on their looks alone. 


> You are clearly wanting a woman based on the fact that she looks amazing while complaining when women are also choosy?
> 
> Yes there needs to be chemistry but that can come from many things and not just because she is 'hot'.


I did clearly state in the previous thread that I'm not merely looking for physical attraction and listed many other factors.


----------



## worriedwithfear

*Re: Other bald guys speak out*



happy as a clam said:


> Whew! Glad I didn’t miss the latest bald bashing thread...
> 
> Every day I come here and one of the first things I do is scour the active topics for the latest installment on how much life sucks for bald guys...
> 
> worriedwithfear doesn’t disappoint.
> 
> _*sigh*_


No problem, glad you're enjoying it!


----------



## worriedwithfear

*Re: Other bald guys speak out*



MattMatt said:


> Baldness + Confidence = Success?


More like Money + Confidence = Success (with women) which in turn = status

Again, a multi-millionaire comedian who looks like LD would still get lucky because of his status. Otherwise, he's just your average grandad (who does also happen to be one of the funniest men alive).


----------



## sandcastle

*Re: Other bald guys speak out*



worriedwithfear said:


> I always somewhat chuckle when people bring up the usual suspects, like Jason Statham, Sean Connery, Patrick Stewart, Rock and so on and fail to mention the obvious point that these guys are what they are i.e. deemed "hot" not because they look decent bald but rather because they also happen to be rich, famous and have high status, big factors that women value and seek out. Take those things away and these guys would be pretty average Joes whereas Tom Cruise, Leo, Brad Pitt etc. would still be pulling in the ladies with ease just on their looks alone.
> 
> 
> I did clearly state in the previous thread that I'm not merely looking for physical attraction and listed many other factors.



Ummm- I'm fairly certain the usual bald suspects I.e your listed movie stars would be hot if they were YOUR plumber and the buttcrack would be a delish add on.

Stop being a whiny hater just cause you are NOT all that. With hair or without.

Go forth and be sexy. Hair or lack of does not define the God in the Sack.

Go be the Worlds Bestest Lover- women collapse at your gaze, your penis is The Penis of All Mammals-

Mother Earth shudders when you unsheath- Vesuvius erupts-,angels fall from heaven

And your cat barfs up a hairball.

Normal stuff- eat your Cheerios, catch the train, count beans, and......


----------



## MattMatt

*Re: Other bald guys speak out*



worriedwithfear said:


> More like Money + Confidence = Success (with women) which in turn = status
> 
> Again, a multi-millionaire comedian who looks like LD would still get lucky because of his status. Otherwise, he's just your average grandad (who does also happen to be one of the funniest men alive).


 @worriedwithfear did you receive a cruel knockback from a woman who you wanted or were in a relationship with, ostensibly due to your baldness?

If so, that might reveal more about her than it does about you.


----------



## TaDor

*Re: Other bald guys speak out*

WTH!!! That's funny as hell.

Both those men and women are shallow narc a-holes.

I started losing my hair around 29th. One day... OMG - I have a bald spot! I bought Rogaine and apply that sticky crap to my head for a day. This topical sticky gunk is to be applied DAILY for life, at $30 a month!
The next day. I shaved all my hair off.

I got more laid after that... 120+ women since I shaved my head. Too bad I have a hard time growing a beard. That also turns them on.

Oh... and with Asian women too.


----------



## TaDor

*Re: Other bald guys speak out*

Think this asian guy isn't getting laid?


----------



## Diana7

*Re: Other bald guys speak out*



john117 said:


> I have no idea why Patrick Stewart is deemed attractive. He's not a good actor, he's gaunt... Anyhow.
> 
> Remember that this is based on a police lineup style of selection. Bar scene, online dating site, and the like.
> 
> The social sciences guy in me would love to run an experiment to see if all things being equal, hair matters in police lineup dating.
> 
> Oh. NVM  https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/balding-mans-tinder-matches-increase-8024842


I have always though that Patrick Stewart was sexy (and a good actor), and in my youth, Yul Brynner as well.


----------



## Diana7

*Re: Other bald guys speak out*



worriedwithfear said:


> I always somewhat chuckle when people bring up the usual suspects, like Jason Statham, Sean Connery, Patrick Stewart, Rock and so on and fail to mention the obvious point that these guys are what they are i.e. deemed "hot" not because they look decent bald but rather because they also happen to be rich, famous and have high status, big factors that women value and seek out. Take those things away and these guys would be pretty average Joes whereas Tom Cruise, Leo, Brad Pitt etc. would still be pulling in the ladies with ease just on their looks alone.
> 
> 
> I did clearly state in the previous thread that I'm not merely looking for physical attraction and listed many other factors.


Not true at all. 
The men you mention would be sexy even if they weren't famous or rich. I have never been interested in men because of fame or money, but those men are sexy whatever. 
The other men you mention who have hair are not that attractive to me at all.


----------



## Diana7

*Re: Other bald guys speak out*



worriedwithfear said:


> More like Money + Confidence = Success (with women) which in turn = status
> 
> Again, a multi-millionaire comedian who looks like LD would still get lucky because of his status. Otherwise, he's just your average grandad (who does also happen to be one of the funniest men alive).


He would look far better if he had the rest of his hair short. 
The thing is that a good looking man is good looking with our without hair, that man isn't good looking either way.


----------



## john117

*Re: Other bald guys speak out*



Diana7 said:


> I have always though that Patrick Stewart was sexy (and a good actor), and in my youth, Yul Brynner as well.


My old manager looks like Patrick Stewart. Ill keep my mane thank you. I suffered thru Star Trek TNG . He's perceived as sexy because of the roles he's played I suppose. Let's see him play an accountant or math teacher and we speak. Better yet, let's see him be an accountant in real life and we speak.

Yul was ok, in a Vin Diesel way.


----------



## dawnabon

*Re: Other bald guys speak out*

Baldness is no problem for me. 

Men who use the term "pull" regarding women? Yuck. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## ReformedHubby

*Re: Other bald guys speak out*



worriedwithfear said:


> I always somewhat chuckle when people bring up the usual suspects, like Jason Statham, Sean Connery, Patrick Stewart, Rock and so on and fail to mention the obvious point that these guys are what they are i.e. deemed "hot" not because they look decent bald but rather because they also happen to be rich, famous and have high status, big factors that women value and seek out. Take those things away and these guys would be pretty average Joes whereas Tom Cruise, Leo, Brad Pitt etc. would still be pulling in the ladies with ease just on their looks alone.


I find it funny that of all the threads on TAM this is the one that has my interest. Anyways I'm a dude and I can acknowledge that Jason Statham, Sean Connery, Patrick Stewart, and the Rock are really good looking men, regardless of what they do or have. IMO Tom Cruise and Leo were heartthrobs for teenage girls back in the day, I don't think that appeal really carried over once they aged. I could be wrong, but I don't think women see Tom Cruise on screen and say I'd like to boink his brains out. With that said I do agree with you on Brad Pitt.


----------



## Windwalker

*Re: Other bald guys speak out*

Well, that's it then I guess. Time for me to face the undeniable cold hard facts and admit my entire existence is a shame. A ****ing sham. Lol.

One would think that the OP's username explains the content of their posts, but seeing as I'm just some dumb bald schlub that can't face reality, I'm probably not qualified to make that statement. Lol.

As to the link to the tinder "study", if half of what I have heard is true about that site, there's no way in hell I would ever date a person that has or ever had a tinder account. Period!

Now that this temporary stop is complete, let's get this ****ing pity train going again!


----------



## Fozzy

*Re: Other bald guys speak out*



john117 said:


> My old manager looks like Patrick Stewart. Ill keep my mane thank you. I suffered thru Star Trek TNG . He's perceived as sexy because of the roles he's played I suppose. Let's see him play an accountant or math teacher and we speak. Better yet, let's see him be an accountant in real life and we speak.
> 
> Yul was ok, in a Vin Diesel way.


It's the voice. Look up his IMDB page--75% of what he does is voice acting.


----------



## Amplexor

@worriedwithfear

Moderator's Warning

I have combined your three threads on basically same subject into one thread. If you continue to open new threads on the same subject matter your account will be temporarily closed. Opening multiple threads places a burden on moderation of the forum.


----------



## Diana7

*Re: Other bald guys speak out*



Fozzy said:


> It's the voice. Look up his IMDB page--75% of what he does is voice acting.


Yes his voice does help, the same with Sean Connery.


----------



## Luvher4life

I'm short at 5'6", thick (was always muscular), and have been thinning since I was about 18. I was practically bald by the time I hit my mid 30s. I had still been with over 50 women before getting married to a hot wife. I've been married for 21+ years, and I still have women who flirt with me. The issue is not the outside of the head, but what's inside it. Like my Daddy always told me, "Suck it up, Buttercup! Own it!"


----------



## john117

*Re: bald men*



zookeeper said:


> I wonder if more women are turned off by baldness then are by bitterness, desperation and self-pity? Any woman worth having will smell those on you before she even catches the glare off your skull.


On Tinder? In a noisy bar? Before saying a word?


----------



## john117

*Re: bald men*



lifeistooshort said:


> Guys who worry about baldness are buying into the beauty industry that wants you to spend money trying to deal with it.
> 
> It's not something you can control, so own it. Make it your *****.


Propecia is $5/month


----------



## john117

*Re: Other bald guys speak out*



Fozzy said:


> It's the voice. Look up his IMDB page--75% of what he does is voice acting.


Q.e.d.


----------



## Fozzy

*Re: Other bald guys speak out*



john117 said:


> Q.e.d.


A face for radio? Perhaps. But just like was pointed out on the Star Wars thread with Viggo Mortensen and Adam Driver--having a weird face doesn't seem to have any effect on what's considered attractive by a large percentage of the female public.


----------



## worriedwithfear

*Re: Other bald guys speak out*



TaDor said:


> Think this asian guy isn't getting laid?


Ermm....you realise he's not bald though right? He has a buzz cut at the very least. 
You know what bald means right? As in a man who has literally no hair on his head. I would definitely love to be able to sport a buzz cut.


----------



## worriedwithfear

Amplexor said:


> @worriedwithfear
> 
> Moderator's Warning
> 
> I have combined your three threads on basically same subject into one thread. If you continue to open new threads on the same subject matter your account will be temporarily closed. Opening multiple threads places a burden on moderation of the forum.


Fantastic! Great to hear. If anything look at the heat I'm giving your forum! You should be pretty pleased lol :grin2:


----------



## worriedwithfear

*Re: Other bald guys speak out*



MattMatt said:


> @worriedwithfear did you receive a cruel knockback from a woman who you wanted or were in a relationship with, ostensibly due to your baldness?
> 
> If so, that might reveal more about her than it does about you.


Nothing specific. It's more just a general feeling which is somewhat backed up by my current experience and I can only speak from my experience. I elaborated earlier - 

When I was a bit younger and had hair even a buzz cut a few years ago I was an attractive guy, had a fair amount of attention from women just in public and matches on dating sites. When I started losing my hair things started to change and now totally bald I don't receive the same level of attention at all...at least certainly not from women I deem to be attractive. Overall, I would say less matches and messages on dating sites.

Why? Because I believe that I'm not as attractive as I once was when I had hair therefore the women that I once pursued are probably now above my league hence the lack of attention. It's no coincidence. This is why I conclude that baldness turns women off. That's just how I see it.


----------



## worriedwithfear

Prince William sports shaved head on royal visit - BBC News

Now here's one example of a man who obviously doesn't need to worry about the ladies. No woman would care about how bald he is given that he's a future king with a castle and pretty much anything he wants. Take those things away and could you honestly see him pairing up with a beautiful woman like Kate Middleton?

My hairloss has been similar to his actually, in terms of severity however his face has changed quite a bit too as he's aged.


----------



## MattMatt

*Re: Other bald guys speak out*



worriedwithfear said:


> Nothing specific. It's more just a general feeling which is somewhat backed up by my current experience and I can only speak from my experience. I elaborated earlier -
> 
> When I was a bit younger and had hair even a buzz cut a few years ago I was an attractive guy, had a fair amount of attention from women just in public and matches on dating sites. When I started losing my hair things started to change and now totally bald I don't receive the same level of attention at all...at least certainly not from women I deem to be attractive. Overall, I would say less matches and messages on dating sites.
> 
> Why? Because I believe that I'm not as attractive as I once was when I had hair therefore the women that I once pursued are probably now above my league hence the lack of attention. It's no coincidence. This is why I conclude that baldness turns women off. That's just how I see it.


If you believe you aren't attractive then, by golly, you won't be! 

I would recommend you give serious consideration to some NLP, or some CBT therapy.


----------



## zookeeper

*Re: bald men*



john117 said:


> On Tinder? In a noisy bar? Before saying a word?


Yeah, that's right. Bitter and fearful people wear those characteristics the way others wear hats. It bleeds through in their body language, the expressions they use and just general demeanor. 

Ever met someone who just gave turned you off from the get-go? Before they even opened their mouth? I sure have. More often than not, the more time I spent in their company the greater the confirmation of my gut feel.


----------



## worriedwithfear

*Re: Other bald guys speak out*



ReformedHubby said:


> I find it funny that of all the threads on TAM this is the one that has my interest.


Glad you're enjoying it!!


----------



## Diana7

*Re: bald men*



john117 said:


> On Tinder? In a noisy bar? Before saying a word?


Why do you use tinder? Find a decent dating site, A bar? I wouldn't go looking for anyone in a bar.


----------



## Cletus

Been bald since my late 20's. You're right, it's a complete **** show. I truly cannot understand why I haven't eaten a gun yet. 32 years married to the same woman with insufficient self-respect to leave me already. Two grown children who still like to spend time with mom but clearly get a little nauseated when "that man with no hair" comes into the room. The paltry solid six-figure salary my employer gives me out of compassion for my misery. 

My son went bald even earlier than did I. Good thing I paid that street hooker to marry him last June or he might have had to go through the same nightmare as me.


----------



## Maxwedge 413

Are bald people like red-heads? No souls, and all that? I know it's not PC but I just can't sit near them in restaurants.


----------



## Cletus

Maxwedge 413 said:


> Are bald people like red-heads? No souls, and all that? I know it's not PC but I just can't sit near them in restaurants.


Insofar as the drapes rarely match the carpet, yes.

Don't worry. We can't stand to be around you either.


----------



## john117

*Re: bald men*



zookeeper said:


> Yeah, that's right. Bitter and fearful people wear those characteristics the way others wear hats. It bleeds through in their body language, the expressions they use and just general demeanor.
> 
> Ever met someone who just gave turned you off from the get-go? Before they even opened their mouth? I sure have. More often than not, the more time I spent in their company the greater the confirmation of my gut feel.


I make my living guessing what people think. I'm good, but not that good to divine this much information off a Tinder selfie.


----------



## john117

*Re: bald men*



Diana7 said:


> Why do you use tinder? Find a decent dating site, A bar? I wouldn't go looking for anyone in a bar.


Examples... Police lineup dating.


----------



## worriedwithfear

Cletus said:


> Been bald since my late 20's. You're right, it's a complete **** show. I truly cannot understand why I haven't eaten a gun yet. 32 years married to the same woman with insufficient self-respect to leave me already. Two grown children who still like to spend time with mom but clearly get a little nauseated when "that man with no hair" comes into the room. The paltry solid six-figure salary my employer gives me out of compassion for my misery.
> 
> My son went bald even earlier than did I. Good thing I paid that street hooker to marry him last June or he might have had to go through the same nightmare as me.


Did you meet your future wife when you had hair?


----------



## Cletus

worriedwithfear said:


> Did you meet your future wife when you had hair?


Well of course. You don't think I could actually find a decent looking woman without a heroin addiction who wasn't walking the streets if I didn't have hair, do you?

Get real, man.


----------



## Amplexor

Cletus said:


> Well of course. You don't think I could actually find a decent looking woman without a heroin addiction who wasn't walking the streets if I didn't have hair, do you?
> 
> Get real, man.


Dude's got game!!!


----------



## Cletus

Amplexor said:


> Dude's got game!!!


The cease and desist order to stop using pictures of my wife without her permission is in the mail.


----------



## worriedwithfear

Cletus said:


> Well of course.


There you go then. There are bald guys who you do occasionally see with some attractive women but that's only because they went bald later on, some years after they got married.


----------



## musiclover

worriedwithfear said:


> There you go then. There are bald guys who you do occasionally see with some attractive women but that's only because they went bald later on, some years after they got married.


You are ridiculous. You are using your baldness as a reason why you can't find a good looking woman. I prefer bald men. I may not be a 10 but I honestly don't think I look that bad either. 

Give it up already, it's getting old. Figure out what your problem is and deal with. Stop blaming your lack of hair.


----------



## David Darling

*Re: Other bald guys speak out*



worriedwithfear said:


> Why? Because I *believe* that I'm not as attractive as I once was when I had hair therefore the women that I once pursued are probably now above my league hence the lack of attention. It's no coincidence. This is why I conclude that baldness turns women off.


I conclude that low self-esteem turns women off.


----------



## worriedwithfear

*Re: Other bald guys speak out*



David Darling said:


> I conclude that low self-esteem turns women off.


I agree but not sure what that has to do with the comment I made


----------



## MattMatt

@worriedwithfear in which country are you based?

The reason I am asking is because I Can provide some useful links, etc., but these would be country specific.


----------



## Evinrude58

*Re: Other bald guys speak out*



TaDor said:


> WTH!!! That's funny as hell.
> 
> Both those men and women are shallow narc a-holes.
> 
> I started losing my hair around 29th. One day... OMG - I have a bald spot! I bought Rogaine and apply that sticky crap to my head for a day. This topical sticky gunk is to be applied DAILY for life, at $30 a month!
> The next day. I shaved all my hair off.
> 
> I got more laid after that... *120+ women* since I shaved my head. Too bad I have a hard time growing a beard. That also turns them on.
> 
> Oh... and with Asian women too.


Somebody actually keeps up with such a thing?
That's pretty far out, dude.... lol

What turns them on is a pulse. There's lots of women out there looking for a man. If it's this hard for a guy, it's not any one factor that's turning them off. Clearly, OP is too insecure to be with a woman that's not, in his mind, at least above average.

I've been forced to be with more women than I ever wanted to be due to my divorce. I'll say this:
I'd much rather have an average looking woman that's incredibly good in bed, than an entitled knockout that expects miracles and gives nothing during sex other than a limp body...

OP, you're totally looking for the wrong thing. Your mindset is your biggest obstacle to your dating problems.


----------



## Prodigal

Maybe the OP is just a jerk ... hair or no hair. Just sayin' ....


----------



## FieryHairedLady

The opening title says it all. LOL

Another wonderful thread! Wheee!!


----------



## FieryHairedLady

Maxwedge 413 said:


> Are bald people like red-heads? No souls, and all that? I know it's not PC but I just can't sit near them in restaurants.


We can steal your soul on the internet too! >


----------



## ReformedHubby

I am bald and I laughed at this thread earlier, but I no longer find it humorous. I told my girlfriend about the thread. She agreed with the OP, said the only reason she is with me is for my money, and that she thought I knew , now I am thinking I should break up with her, but I am worried that if I do I will not be able to attract another woman.


----------



## FieryHairedLady

ReformedHubby said:


> I am bald and I laughed at this thread earlier, but I no longer find it humorous. I told my girlfriend about the thread. She agreed with the OP, said the only reason she is with me is for my money, and that she thought I knew , now I am thinking I should break up with her, but I am worried that if I do I will not be able to attract another woman.


Are you serious? If so, sorry to hear it.

:surprise:


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti

ReformedHubby said:


> I am bald and I laughed at this thread earlier, but I no longer find it humorous. I told my girlfriend about the thread. She agreed with the OP, said the only reason she is with me is for my money, and that she thought I knew , now I am thinking I should break up with her, but I am worried that if I do I will not be able to attract another woman.


Holy crap:surprise:

I wouldn't worry about whether or not you can attract another woman. Your dignity and self-respect are far more important than companionship from a shallow woman.

I'm sure you have other attractive physical attributes. If not, you can get them. Just a little time in the gym getting buff can help make bald sexy. And if you've read the whole thread, you've seen a number of women who are fine with baldness, and seen the lists of sexy Hollywood icons who are lacking top fur. 

Make the package as good as it can be and you'll be fine in the attraction department. Until then, at least you'll be able to look yourself in the mirror. In the mean time, kick her to the curb and wish her luck finding someone better.


----------



## worriedwithfear

Inloveforeverwithhubby said:


> The opening title says it all. LOL
> 
> Another wonderful thread! Wheee!!


Thank you for the support, 45 pages and counting!


----------



## worriedwithfear

ReformedHubby said:


> I am bald and I laughed at this thread earlier, but I no longer find it humorous. I told my girlfriend about the thread. She agreed with the OP, said the only reason she is with me is for my money, and that she thought I knew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , now I am thinking I should break up with her, but I am worried that if I do I will not be able to attract another woman.


Did she mention the baldness issue with you?


----------



## Livvie

OP what are you hoping to get from this discussion? We've covered that fact that some women don't like bald (steer clear of them) and that some women do (those are potential connections for you).

What else is there?


----------



## katiecrna

*Re: Other bald guys speak out*



worriedwithfear said:


> Again, I never said I was and am mad that I can't get hot chicks due to my baldness. Disappointed maybe but nothing I can do about it. My point is just pointing to the reality of that. Of course I may get lucky, who knows.




Ok well no duh. What’s the point of the thread then?


----------



## worriedwithfear

Where's the guy who earlier encouraged me and other baldies to commit suicide?
Just wondering if he's had further revelations


----------



## Prodigal

worriedwithfear said:


> Where's the guy who earlier encouraged me and other baldies to commit suicide?


He's over on the Coping with Baldness Infidelity forum.


----------



## Maxwedge 413

Prodigal said:


> He's over on the Coping with Baldness Infidelity forum.


What's baldness Infidelity? Is that when a bald man with multiple personalities wears a toupe sometimes, but the other personalities don't know? I think RandomDude has a test for that.


----------



## Prodigal

Maxwedge 413 said:


> I think RandomDude has a test for that.


LOL!!!!!!!!!!! OMG ... made my day!


----------



## worriedwithfear

UPDATE - Still no signs of situation improving / lack of mutual interest online 

If anyone is aware of any hair transplant clinics in Europe then please do let me know (you can PM me) as I'm still waiting for Dr Reys to get back to me.


----------



## Diana7

worriedwithfear said:


> UPDATE - Still no signs of situation improving / lack of mutual interest online
> 
> If anyone is aware of any hair transplant clinics in Europe then please do let me know (you can PM me) as I'm still waiting for Dr Reys to get back to me.


Be patient, I was on dating sites for 2 years before I met my husband. I know a lady who met her husband after 7 years.


----------



## worriedwithfear

Diana7 said:


> Be patient, I was on dating sites for 2 years before I met my husband. I know a lady who met her husband after 7 years.


Thanks. I will keep trying.


----------



## JayDee7

Luckily at 40 I have my hair and no grey, I do know several single women who are friends of my wife so here’s my insight:

Women in their 30s usually have accepted the fact that they’re not going to meet to meet a perfect looking guy, and they know they’re no longer as good looking as they were in their 20s anyway. They’re usually looking for men with good careers who look good in their way. My advice to you, work on your self by working out and doing well at work and dressing well. 

So you’re bald, so what? Own it. You see women with small or droopy boobs or less flat butts or skinny legs or fat legs or man hands or big feet or crows feet or whatever else happens to women in their 30s and if you like the woman you overlook those physical imperfections. The women will over look your imperfections, just make sure the good outweighs the bad.


----------



## sokillme

Dude, lift weights for cut. Loose excess fat. Shave your head. Get a few suits and nice clothes and get them tailored. If you are not sure how look in men's magazines. Find someone who has the same body type as you and copy their style. Find a friend who has a good eye to take some "candid" pictures (meaning lots of them where you pick the best) of you that show you off in the best light, and put them on the dating sites. Look up advice on how to have the best profile. Make sure you have a plan for your life and make, making money at least a part of that plan. Why you wait for the right women develop interests and be inquisitive so you have stuff to talk about and feel confident. Then come back to us in about a year and I bet you will have some success dating. Even more then you would if your hair magically grew back.


----------



## Evinrude58

worriedwithfear said:


> UPDATE - Still no signs of situation improving / lack of mutual interest online
> 
> If anyone is aware of any hair transplant clinics in Europe then please do let me know (you can PM me) as I'm still waiting for Dr Reys to get back to me.


SO be honest. You HAVE had interest, but in your mind, they weren't good looking enough for you. Am I right?

You can get all the hair in the world. It won't improve the chances of finding a GOOD woman that LOVES you. Why? Because a really great woman is not one that would let a lack of hair prevent her from dating a guy. And hair isn't going to give you the ability to talk to a woman, and build her interest, and have her WANT a date with you so badly that she actually goes.
Then there's the problem with the second date.....

I hope for your sake I'm wrong. 

BTW, I've found a really good woman myself, and she's never even mentioned my "baldness problem". She seems pretty happy with me, enjoys showing me to her friends like I'm actually decent looking, and it hasn't showed itself to be a problem.
You need to stop worrying about the hair so much. When you get the hair fixed and have the same problems, you'll just latch on to some other reason you can't find the woman of your dreams. 

I'll help you:

Your home isn't in the right neighborhood.
Your car isn't cool enough or new enough.
You aren't rich enough.
YOu aren't tall enough.
Your hair isn't natural looking enough.
You are too conservative.
Your jeans are too loose.
Your jeans are too tight.
You're wearing the wrong cologne.
Your mannerisms are too feminine.....

Need I go on?


----------



## worriedwithfear

Moving on from my hair though as I have obviously discussed it a great deal now, I realise that actually the most difficult challenge for me is actually just meeting women. I don't seem to be meeting enough women on a regular basis. 

I know I have to increase my social activity and circles but I feel stuck. I work in a very small company so nothing happening there and at church it can be very difficult to meet people. The only way I see myself meeting someone realistically is online and I've been working hard with that for a long time now. Had some good dates, average dates but nothing seems to work out. Either not having that physical attraction, chemistry or that connection/spark. 

I know I have to just keep trying but at this age and after having gone through some bad relationships in the past as well (another story on its own), the desire and motivation and confidence is not what it used to be. It's difficult to keep persevering and hoping that one day it might work out.


----------



## Elizabeth001

worriedwithfear said:


> Moving on from my hair though as I have obviously discussed it a great deal now, I realise that actually the most difficult challenge for me is actually just meeting women. I don't seem to be meeting enough women on a regular basis.
> 
> 
> 
> I know I have to increase my social activity and circles but I feel stuck. I work in a very small company so nothing happening there and at church it can be very difficult to meet people. The only way I see myself meeting someone realistically is online and I've been working hard with that for a long time now. Had some good dates, average dates but nothing seems to work out. Either not having that physical attraction, chemistry or that connection/spark.
> 
> 
> 
> I know I have to just keep trying but at this age and after having gone through some bad relationships in the past as well (another story on its own), the desire and motivation and confidence is not what it used to be. It's difficult to keep persevering and hoping that one day it might work out.




Give OLD a break for a little while and work on yourself. That’s exactly what I’m doing right now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Livvie

Some people go years between finding someone they really like. That's just how it is.


----------

